# Aborto. Progres en Twitter con el culo ardiendo.



## ArturoB (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## ArturoB (30 Dic 2022)

Lo que importa es si lo desea la madre.


----------



## ArturoB (30 Dic 2022)

Eso lo cambia todo


----------



## aldebariano (30 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


>



Y @chusto responde con una gilipollez:


----------



## GuidoVonList (30 Dic 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Y @chusto responde con una gilipollez:



En ambos casos son muelas.

El caso correspondiente sería que el hombre ha lesionado unas células con un cuchillo. Nada más.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Dic 2022)

Cada uno hace lo que gusta con lo que tiene dentro, hasta con las almorranas.


----------



## Chocochomocho (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cada uno hace lo que gusta con lo que tiene dentro, hasta con las almorranas.



Estamos hablando de una vida humana, subnormal!


----------



## Skywalker22 (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cada uno hace lo que gusta con lo que tiene dentro, hasta con las almorranas.



¡Qué "sensibilidad" y qué "tacto"!

¡Qué falta de saber estar, de respeto por los derechos del no nacido, ...! No hay palabras.


----------



## Komanche O_o (30 Dic 2022)

¿Se sabe el tiempo del embarazo o está cuñadeando por cuñadear?


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


>



Mirad, el David Santos es Salsa Rosac.

@Salsa_rosa


----------



## Segismunda (30 Dic 2022)

Hay que reconocer que el forero @chusto, que es un hombre de la raza superior negra, tiene un buen argumento. Lo que pasa es que ese no es el punto del asunto.


----------



## Juanchufri (30 Dic 2022)

La voluntad de matar de la madre, si ella decide matarlo está bien se llama aborto o "interrupción".

Así está el patio, el feto es lo de menos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Dic 2022)

Porque son mala gente, los abortistas.

Mas claro no lo pueden mostrar


----------



## Freedomfighter (30 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Lo que importa es si lo desea la madre.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1309452





Ellos sí que están mal de la puta cabeza.


No hay peor cosa que un tonto con iniciativa y que además se crea más listo que nadie.


----------



## Gurney (30 Dic 2022)

La progr-hez arrastra diversos mitos. Uno de ellos es que ellos se rigen por la lógica y el método científico. Por supuesto, es justo lo contrario, y dos actos iguales son buenos o malos no per se, sino según quién los haga, porqué los haga, etc

Los del "Mi cuerpo, mi decisión", con cuya frase propagandística camuflan el asesinato de un ser humano, son los que dicen que te tienes que vacunar obligatoriamente, y si no, perder todos tus derechos

Son basura que odia a la Humanidad


PS: Me gusta este comic:


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Dic 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Y @chusto responde con una gilipollez:



Lo de las muelas seria delito de lesiones. Nunca asesinato.


----------



## Blackest (30 Dic 2022)

No hay forma de responder coherentemente a esa pregunta

Si es un ser humano y por tanto debemos castigar por asesinato a quien mate al feto de una embarazada, entonces tampoco debemos permitir el aborto.

Si no es un ser humano y por tanto debemos permitir el aborto entonces tampoco podemos castigar por asesinato a quien acabe con la vida de un feto.

No hay manera posible de argumentar lo contrario por eso a los NPC les da tanta rabia porque se creen muy dignos pero con estos planteamientos les demuestras que son NPCs que únicamente se guían por los sentimientos

Enviado desde mi RMX3521 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Catalinius (30 Dic 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Estamos hablando de una vida humana, subnormal!



Un feto inviable fuera de, melón.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡Qué "sensibilidad" y qué "tacto"!
> 
> ¡Qué falta de saber estar, de respeto por los derechos del no nacido, ...! No hay palabras.



Se siente, cada uno con su cuerpo y sus interioridades hace lo que le place.


----------



## AlterEgoYo (30 Dic 2022)

Nadie a favor del aborto ha sido abortado...


----------



## Yakuza (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cada uno hace lo que gusta con lo que tiene dentro, hasta con las almorranas.



Un NPC como la copa de un pino.


----------



## Lady_A (30 Dic 2022)

Por supuesto, Igualito es que un tercero te meta una puñalada sin tu desearlo y de paso acabe con un bebe a termino con todos los órganos formados que abortar cuando no puede sobrevivir, no siente ni tiene los órganos formados con el deseo de la persona, porque despues de todo las mujeres no somos úteros con patas. El aborto obligado tambien esta penado y eso que no incluye que le metas tres cuchillazos a la "horno portabebes", es decir, la mujer.




Komanche O_o dijo:


> ¿Se sabe el tiempo del embarazo o está cuñadeando por cuñadear?



El aborto a puñaladas del hornogestante se produjo a los 8 meses y tres semanas. Igualito.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (30 Dic 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Por supuesto, Igualito es que un tercero te meta una puñalada sin tu desearlo y de paso acabe con un bebe a termino con todos los órganos formados que abortar cuando no puede sobrevivir, no siente ni tiene los órganos formados con el deseo de la persona, porque despues de todo las mujeres no somos úteros con patas. El aborto obligado tambien esta penado y eso que no incluye que le metas tres cuchillazos a la horno portabebes, es decir, la mujer.



Ese no es el debate

Una persona indefensa .... El bebé : alevosía 

La mata la persona encargada por natura de defenderla: agravante de parentesco

Eso de no tiene los.organoa formados es bueno: somos mamíferos y no oviparos 

Siglo XXI aquí estamos : tanta ciencia y priman los deseos


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Se siente, cada uno con su cuerpo y sus interioridades hace lo que le place.



¿Qué parte de tu cuerpo es exactamente la que pierdes cuando abortas pedazo de mierda con patas?

No sé ¿Te quedas mutilada o algo así?

Ya sabemos que eres la puta más retrasada de todo el foro con bastante diferencia además. Pero bueno no está de más ver las gilipolleces que eres capaz de inventar para poder reírnos de ti.


----------



## treblinca (30 Dic 2022)

Los progres piensan que lo que les dice la TV es la verdad, no tienen más fundamento.
Sale Cristina Pardo en la Sexta riendose de una madre con 6 hijos y para ellos es lo más del humor inteligente. Se han convertido en escoria.


----------



## Luftwuaje (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Un feto inviable fuera de, melón.



Un niño de incluso varios años, dejado a su libre albedrío fuera de un entorno con otros humanos podría fallecer fácilmente. 
Luego podríamos incluso matar niños de cuatro? años y justificarlo con tu salvaje argumento.


----------



## ENRABATOR (30 Dic 2022)

Deberiamos hacer una web de todas las incoherencias progres, que no son pocas. Seria por las risas porque realmente no iba a convencer a ninguno de ellos, no son seres racionales


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Se siente, cada uno con su cuerpo y sus interioridades hace lo que le place.



Miserable hija de la gran puta.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Un niño de incluso varios años, dejado a su libre albedrío fuera de un entorno con otros humanos podría fallecer fácilmente.
> Luego podríamos incluso matar niños de cuatro? años y justificarlo con tu salvaje argumento.



¿Argumento? Pero tú te crees que a semejante excremento le importa algo argumentar. Simplemente suelta las cuatro consignas de rigor, para al final concluir que se hace lo que le sale del higo sin más, que es realmente su convicción íntima más allá de cualquier otra. Lo demás puro disimulo.

A estas pedorras solo se las convence de una manera, por las malas. A hostias o con burka. Es el único lenguaje que en realidad entienden.


----------



## elKaiser (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Se siente, cada uno con su cuerpo y sus interioridades hace lo que le place.



Entonces eso, como cuadra con la ley de prohibición de la prostitución que está en trámite? 
No he visto a ninguna progre feminista oponerse.


----------



## octopodiforme (30 Dic 2022)

Prudencia con lo de los progres. Las de VOX y el PP también abortan.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Dic 2022)

La única diferencia entre un bebé asesinado por abortistas y el que está a punto de nacer ...
son 3 meses en una expectativa de vida de 90 años . 

La diferencia entre los 2 millones de niños españoles asesinados desde que Zapatero llegó en los trenes de Atocha y las criaturitas en el vientre de Irene Montero ... la desconozco.


----------



## NCB (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Un feto inviable fuera de, melón.



Y eso lo hace menos ser humano, HIJADEPUTA?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Dic 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Argumento? Pero tú te crees que a semejante excremento le importa algo argumentar. Simplemente suelta las cuatro consignas de rigor, para al final concluir que se hace lo que le sale del higo sin más, que es realmente su convicción íntima más allá de cualquier otra. Lo demás puro disimulo.
> 
> A estas pedorras solo se las convence de una manera, por las malas. A hostias o con burka. Es el único lenguaje que en realidad entienden.



la violencia SIEMPRE es el camino, de todas las cosas, por pequeñas que sean, yo hasta defeco con violencia
la historia de la humanidad lo demuestra


----------



## sepultada en guano (30 Dic 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Por supuesto, Igualito es que un tercero te meta una puñalada sin tu desearlo y de paso acabe con un bebe a termino con todos los órganos formados que abortar cuando no puede sobrevivir, no siente ni tiene los órganos formados con el deseo de la persona, porque despues de todo las mujeres no somos úteros con patas. El aborto obligado tambien esta penado y eso que no incluye que le metas tres cuchillazos a la "horno portabebes", es decir, la mujer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un padre tiene igual derecho a interrumpir un montón de células indeseado.


----------



## sepultada en guano (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Un feto inviable fuera de, melón.



Cuando naces eres inviable si no parasitas.


----------



## Soundblaster (30 Dic 2022)

A la locura solo se combate siendo más papista que el papa.
Si partimos de que el feto no es una persona, es por tanto un objeto, una propiedad.

¿quienes son los dueños? pues teniendo en cuenta que lleva mezcla del adn de la madre y el padre, el padre por tanto es copropietario del feto en un 50%, tanto a nivel fisico material (el adn es material) como intelectual (es un codigo que se ejecuta) por lo tanto el aborto con la excepcion de causas medicas para la madre, deformaciones o violaciones, deberia ser solo permitido cuando la madre Y el padre esten conformes AMBOS.

y sin ser gratuito, pagando.

Es lo que permite considerar que no es una persona, el considerarlo un bien material e intelectual y como tal de debe regir por la leyes de propiedad.


----------



## Turbocalbo (30 Dic 2022)

este mismo mensaje puse ayer aqui en este foro, creo que nos leen,
o que hemos llegado a la misma conclusión, en cualquier caso recuerde que burbuja se lo incoherenció primero, bien por el sr Santos, esas preguntas hay que hacer que se las haga la borregada.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2022)

Una cosa tengo clara: si pariesen los hombres el aborto habría sido legal desde siempre, lo mismo que las guerras o la pena de muerte.


----------



## Turbocalbo (30 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Una cpsa tengo clara: si pariesen los hombres el aborto habría sido legal desde siempre, lo mismo que las guerras o la pena de muerte.



no lo tengo tan claro, creo que mas que legalidad, la cuestión es que se hubiera realizado igualmente como algo inevitable, pero eso es una conjetura de un hecho que no es posible, ya que los hombres no podemos abortar

esto es mas un tema de moralidad, la que se ajustan unos u otros a medida, segun haya que nombrar una palabra o conceptos para que nos cuadre o no, como por ejemplo la indignación , la relatividad moral del asesinato, o la justificación para realizarlo segun a quien o la motivación que existiere con quién. 
aborto, guerra y pena de muerte, es algo inevitable, y no dejan de ser las tres varios aristas de un mismo engendro, la muerte inevitable o como se pueden evitar mas muertes innecesarias.


----------



## ArturoB (30 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Una cpsa tengo clara: si pariesen los hombres el aborto habría sido legal desde siempre, lo mismo que las guerras o la pena de muerte.



La misma imbecilidad soltó Reverte hace un tiempo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Dic 2022)

Algo parecido lo he dicho yo alguna vez por aquí.
¿Por qué el aborto es delito cuando es provocado por la pareja de la mujer, pero no es delito cuando es provocado por alguien con bata?


----------



## LuismarpIe (30 Dic 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Nadie a favor del aborto ha sido abortado...



Ni en contra.


----------



## Ginko (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cada uno hace lo que gusta con lo que tiene dentro, hasta con las almorranas.



Qué sí, que la madre tiene poder sobre el bebé, ¿Entonces ya se puede decir que está bien y es positivo para la sociedad y los individuos que traten al bebé como un objeto? 

Las progres tenéis la sutileza de un zurullo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> La misma imbecilidad soltó Reverte hace un tiempo.



Es de cajón: si los hombres crean guerras o la pena de muerte contra gente que les "estorba", igualmente matarían a un feto que les "estorbe" o moleste, con todo lo que supone un embarazo.


----------



## Ginko (30 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Una cpsa tengo clara: si pariesen los hombres el aborto habría sido legal desde siempre, lo mismo que las guerras o la pena de muerte.



No, hubiera sido como ha Sido siempre, la moral de las poblaciones repudiaria el aborto por ser nocivo para la perpetuación del grupo.

Es que lo que dice no tiene sentido alguno cuando los hombres se han llevado la peor parte y el mayor riesgo siempre, por lo general, porque no iban a soportar el dolor natural del parto.

Menudo soplapollez.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2022)

Ginko dijo:


> No, hubiera sido como ha Sido siempre, la moral de las poblaciones repudiaria el aborto por ser nocivo para la perpetuación del grupo.
> 
> Es que lo que dice no tiene sentido alguno cuando los hombres se han llevado la peor parte y el mayor riesgo siempre, por lo general, porque no iban a soportar el dolor natural del parto.
> 
> Menudo soplapollez.



No hablo solo del parto, hablo de lo que supone un embarazo (a veces hasta reposo absoluto) y luego la crianza. 

No me creo que los hombres no hubieran estado abortando durante toda la historia si fueran ellos los que padezcan embarazos no deseados, de riesgo, etc...


----------



## Ginko (30 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No hablo solo del parto, hablo de lo que supone un embarazo (a veces hasta reposo absoluto) y luego la crianza.
> 
> No me creo que los hombres no hubieran estado abortando durante toda la historia si fueran ellos los que padezcan embarazos no deseados, de riesgo, etc...



Dudo que las mujeres hubieran aguantado las carnicerías de las guerras, si las.mujeres tuvieran que ir a pelear, nunca jamás habría habido guerras.

Así de ridículo suena tu argumento.


----------



## lapetus (30 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Los del "Mi cuerpo, mi decisión"



No es su cuerpo, porque la ciencia demuestra que es otro cuerpo distinto del de la madre y del padre.
Y no es su decisión, porque son los globalistas los que han decidido que hay que diluir las naciones occidentales, a base de reducir población autóctona, y traer inmigración a paladas.

Pero luego ellos cuando les conviene poner ponzoña experimental a la peña no respetan los derechos humanos básicos.


----------



## CaCO3 (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Un feto inviable fuera de, melón.



Si a ti te dejamos en medio de la selva, también eres inviable. Así que para darte matarile, basta con llevarte allí. Luego que nos juzguen, pero sólo por secuestro.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (30 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> La progr-hez arrastra diversos mitos. Uno de ellos es que ellos se rigen por la lógica y el método científico. Por supuesto, es justo lo contrario, y dos actos iguales son buenos o malos no per se, sino según quién los haga, porqué los haga, etc
> 
> Los del "Mi cuerpo, mi decisión", con cuya frase propagandística camuflan el asesinato de un ser humano, son los que dicen que te tienes que vacunar obligatoriamente, y si no, perder todos tus derechos
> 
> ...



No sé inglés y corregidme si me equivoco, pero creo que el comic viene a decir que ese niño tan pequeño aún, que todavía no sabe nada, intuye o sabe sin que nadie se lo haya dicho, que tiene más hermanos, que su madre abortó. Si es así, decir que hay videos por la red que muestran casos reales de niños que saben, del mismo modo que el del comic, que hay o hubo un hermano más. Si encuentro un ejemplo lo pondré.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2022)

Ginko dijo:


> Dudo que las mujeres hubieran aguantado las carnicerías de las guerras, si las.mujeres tuvieran que ir a pelear, nunca jamás habría habido guerras.
> 
> Así de ridículo suena tu argumento.



Claro, las mujeres no habrían creado guerras ¿y? De eso se trata, de que hay DIFERENCIAS. 
Lo mismo que los hombres matan más en todo tipo de delitos y se matan más incluso a sí mismos. 
¿Te crees que el sexo más capaz de suicidarse no iba abortar cuando el embarazo le viniese mal?


----------



## ArturoB (30 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Es de cajón: si los hombres crean guerras o la pena de muerte contra gente que les "estorba", igualmente matarían a un feto que les "estorbe" o moleste, con todo lo que supone un embarazo.



Es que no es correcto tu razonamiento.
La sociedad desde siempre se ha encargado de cuidar por orden de preferencia a los individuos más débiles y valiosos. El orden natural es niños, mujeres y por último hombres, que por eso son enviados a guerras, conflictos etc (desechabilidad masculina). Por extensión un feto es un ser humano en su etapa mas inicial y por lo tanto el más indefenso que existe. Y el deber de la sociedad es el de protegerlos.


----------



## yogurt (30 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> La progr-hez arrastra diversos mitos. Uno de ellos es que ellos se rigen por la lógica y el método científico. Por supuesto, es justo lo contrario, y dos actos iguales son buenos o malos no per se, sino según quién los haga, porqué los haga, etc
> 
> Los del "Mi cuerpo, mi decisión", con cuya frase propagandística camuflan el asesinato de un ser humano, son los que dicen que te tienes que vacunar obligatoriamente, y si no, perder todos tus derechos
> 
> ...



Cual es?


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Es que no es correcto tu razonamiento.
> La sociedad desde siempre se ha encargado de cuidar por orden de preferencia a los individuos más débiles y valiosos. El orden natural es niños, mujeres y por último hombres, que por eso son enviados a guerras, conflictos etc (desechabilidad masculina). Por extensión un feto es un ser humano en su etapa mas inicial y por lo tanto el más indefenso que existe. Y el deber de la sociedad es el de protegerlos.



Un feto es un ser indefenso pero se forma a costa del cuerpo de su madre, con todo lo que eso conlleva en cuanto a la salud de la propia madre(durante toda la historia millones de madres han muerto en el parto, el cuerpo a muchas nunca se les queda igual que antes, etc), su forma de vida(a veces pierde el trabajo por el embarazo), etc...
Tengo el firme convencimiento de que si los hombres parieran abortarían libremente, sin que eso sea incompatible con la protección a los débiles.
Por cierto: en otras épocas a los niños discapacitados/deformes los mataban o debajan morir abandonados, así que no me creo que hombres con embarazos indeseados no hubieran estado abortando legalmente y con el consentimiento de toda la sociedad si el embarazo les suponía un estorbo o mucha molestia. 
Pero ni tu hipótesis ni la mía podrán jamás demostrarse, pues los hombres cuando puedan parir será a base de algo artifiicial , por lo tanto muy deseado y nunca accidental como los embarazos de muchas mujeres.


----------



## Alex001 (30 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Lo que importa es si lo desea la madre.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1309452



Menuda zorra. Parece bollera


----------



## Alex001 (30 Dic 2022)

Ver la película "inaceptable" una feminista abortista que trabajaba en un abortorio y ahora da conferencias por todo el mundo a favor de la vida. Presenció un aborto y vio como el feto intentaba zafarse del pincho que lo iba a triturar. Fin.


----------



## Alex001 (30 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Prudencia con lo de los progres. Las de VOX y el PP también abortan.



Vaya argumento y tambien se tiran pedos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Dic 2022)

solo las madres tienen el derecho a matar a sus hijos, si lo hace el padre es delito de aborto, es el unico caso en que el aborto es delito en españa.


----------



## Alex001 (30 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Una cpsa tengo clara: si pariesen los hombres el aborto habría sido legal desde siempre, lo mismo que las guerras o la pena de muerte.



En una sociedad que odia al hombre las feminazis los meterían en la cárcel por abortar, sería violencia de género


----------



## Onesimo39 (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cada uno hace lo que gusta con lo que tiene dentro, hasta con las almorranas.



Ya fuera del debate si está bien o está mal... Que soy el primero que si me sale el feto deforme va a la trituradora...

Pero son necesarios 100.000 abortos? Y niñas menores de 18 que abortan varias veces sin el permiso de sus padres...

Vivimos en una sociedad que vive sin responsabilidad de nada de lo que haces... Que la vida de un inocente se tenga que pagar porque seas un inconsciente no es justo...

O por lo menos se me crió con otro tipo de valores... Llámalo X...

Vivimos en una sociedad que si caes mal a la chica con la que te has acostado el día anterior te puede meter en la cárcel...

Si te embarazas, te arrancan el bebe...

Y pulsando un boton te traen la comida no sea que nos caguemos encima...


----------



## Chocochomocho (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Un feto inviable fuera de, melón.



Como si eso no fuera vida, subnormal!


----------



## ArturoB (31 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Un feto es un ser indefenso pero se forma a costa del cuerpo de su madre, con todo lo que eso conlleva en cuanto a la salud de la propia madre(durante toda la historia millones de madres han muerto en el parto, el cuerpo a muchas nunca se les queda igual que antes, etc), su forma de vida(a veces pierde el trabajo por el embarazo), etc...
> Tengo el firme convencimiento de que si los hombres parieran abortarían libremente, sin que eso sea incompatible con la protección a los débiles.
> Por cierto: en otras épocas a los niños discapacitados/deformes los mataban o debajan morir abandonados, así que no me creo que hombres con embarazos indeseados no hubieran estado abortando legalmente y con el consentimiento de toda la sociedad si el embarazo les suponía un estorbo o mucha molestia.
> Pero ni tu hipótesis ni la mía podrán jamás demostrarse, pues los hombres cuando puedan parir será a base de algo artifiicial , por lo tanto muy deseado y nunca accidental como los embarazos de muchas mujeres.



Lo que hace una mujer mujer es ante todo su capacidad de gestar. Si los hombres pariesen dejarían de ser hombres tu hipótesis parte de un absurdo, no tiene sentido.
Que la mujer sufra durante la gestación es lo que tiene ser mujer, precisamente por eso a la mujer se la ha protegido desde que existe historia por encima del hombre.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Lo que hace una mujer mujer es ante todo su capacidad de gestar. Si los hombres pariesen dejarían de ser hombres tu hipótesis parte de un absurdo, no tiene sentido.
> Que la mujer sufra durante la gestación es lo que tiene ser mujer, precisamente por eso a la mujer se la ha protegido desde que existe historia por encima del hombre.



Ya, claro, si para ti "proteger" es que no iban a la guerra, aunque eran tratadas casi como propiedades del hombre...pues vale. 

Si estamos haciendo hipótesis yo hago la que me sale de los cojones.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> En una sociedad que odia al hombre las feminazis los meterían en la cárcel por abortar, sería violencia de género



Puede. Pero en los miles de años anteriores los hombres habrían estado abortando libremente.


----------



## Ginko (31 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Un feto es un ser indefenso pero se forma a costa del cuerpo de su madre, con todo lo que eso conlleva en cuanto a la salud de la propia madre(durante toda la historia millones de madres han muerto en el parto, el cuerpo a muchas nunca se les queda igual que antes, etc), su forma de vida(a veces pierde el trabajo por el embarazo), etc...
> Tengo el firme convencimiento de que si los hombres parieran abortarían libremente, sin que eso sea incompatible con la protección a los débiles.
> Por cierto: en otras épocas a los niños discapacitados/deformes los mataban o debajan morir abandonados, así que no me creo que hombres con embarazos indeseados no hubieran estado abortando legalmente y con el consentimiento de toda la sociedad si el embarazo les suponía un estorbo o mucha molestia.
> Pero ni tu hipótesis ni la mía podrán jamás demostrarse, pues los hombres cuando puedan parir será a base de algo artifiicial , por lo tanto muy deseado y nunca accidental como los embarazos de muchas mujeres.



Deja de decir subnormalidades, si los hombres parieran, serían las mujeres y las mujeres el sexo prescindible y en ningún caso sería MORAL abortar.


----------



## ArturoB (31 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ya, claro, si para ti "proteger" es que no iban a la guerra, aunque eran tratadas casi como propiedades del hombre...pues vale.
> 
> Si estamos haciendo hipótesis yo hago la que me sale de los cojones.



Paso de debatir cosas obvias, quédate con tu teoría que se ve que no das para mucho.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> .
> Paso de debatir cosas obvias, quédate con tu teoría que se ve que no das para mucho.



Lo mismo digo. Pasando.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Dic 2022)

Ginko dijo:


> Deja de decir subnormalidades, si los hombres parieran, serían las mujeres y las mujeres el sexo prescindible y en ningún caso sería MORAL abortar.



Los cojones que no sería moral abortar. 

La "moralidad" no es algo objetivo sino cultural.


----------



## Kolbe (31 Dic 2022)

El aborto es el mayor crimen contra el ser humano en la historia de la humanidad.

Es algo demoníaco porque lo más parecido a Dios en el mundo son los niños y matarlos es por tanto el mayor anhelo de Satanás


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (31 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Porque son mala gente, los abortistas.
> 
> Mas claro no lo pueden mostrar



Yo soy progre pero no abortista, y muchos no abortistas son mala gente y bocachanclas. Existe el delito de daños al feto, creo que regulado en el 153 del CP, y antes de bocachanclear, habría que ver a partir de cuántas semanas aplica, y a partir de cuántas semanas no se realizan abortos, porque una cosa es trinchar un feto, cosa con la que no estoy de acuerdo porque antes hay mil cosas para hacer, y otra vuestra enfermedad mental de prohibir los anticonceptivos y considerar 'asesinato' a tomarse una pastilla y expulsar a 24 células porque ahí ya está el alma y la biblia y los cirios y polleces. Que respeto a la religión y a las religiones mientras vosotros respetéis, que por naturaleza os importa poco.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (31 Dic 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Estamos hablando de una vida humana, subnormal!


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (31 Dic 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> El aborto es el mayor crimen contra el ser humano en la historia de la humanidad.
> 
> Es algo demoníaco porque lo más parecido a Dios en el mundo son los niños y matarlos es por tanto el mayor anhelo de Satanás



Está mal abortar porque feto abortado, niño que no se podrán follar en la sacristía.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (31 Dic 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Y eso lo hace menos ser humano, HIJADEPUTA?



si, un feto no es 1 humano gordito

trae el minipimer que te lo enseño


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (31 Dic 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Miserable hija de la gran puta.



rabia cerdo, ojala dejaran abortarte a ti tambien jajajjajjjajjaajjjj


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (31 Dic 2022)

como gozo con la rabia de los paletos follafetos jajajjjajjaajjajajaaajajajajajjj


----------



## Kolbe (31 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Está mal abortar porque feto abortado, niño que no se podrán follar en la sacristía.



Confirmas mi teoría, defensor del aborto, muerto por dentro y cercano a Satanás, no falla


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (31 Dic 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Confirmas mi teoría, defensor del aborto, muerto por dentro y cercano a Satanás, no falla



Error, yo nunca me he follado a un niño. Cercanos a Satanás los pederastas y los que los justifican porque llevan sotana. Pero entiendo que salgas por peteneras, lo hacéis siempre que se os acaba el discurso, ciriopollas.


----------



## GuidoVonList (31 Dic 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que el forero @chusto, que es un hombre de la raza superior negra, tiene un buen argumento. Lo que pasa es que ese no es el punto del asunto.



Pero que va a ser bueno? Si justo dice lo contrario, chusto dice que una muela es una muela siempre y David dice que un feto es siempre un feto y no un montón de células como dicen las aborteras.

Chusto le da la razón sin saberlo (que gran argumento entonces), lo que quiere decir Chusto es que está bien asesinar al feto si así lo dispone subjetivamente la gestante y que no lo está si la gestante no lo quiere, pero en cualquier caso o se es feto o se es células en todo.

La biología dictamina que es un ser vivo, no un puñado de uñas y padrastros recién cortados. Dicho esto, el abortero hace malabares para autojustificarse de que no está asesinando a un feto, sino extrayendo un conjunto de células poco menos que malignas, como quien extrae un quiste o un tumor, porque claro es más fácil manipular el lenguaje que afirmar que se es un puto asesino de bebés.


----------



## Turbocalbo (31 Dic 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> El aborto es el mayor crimen contra el ser humano en la historia de la humanidad.
> 
> Es algo demoníaco porque lo más parecido a Dios en el mundo son los niños y matarlos es por tanto el mayor anhelo de Satanás



de hecho es algo literal, cuanto mas temprano es el embrion al que le sustraen la vida, mas cercano a la concepción, al don de la vida y la creación que supone una nueva vida.


----------



## Alex001 (31 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Puede. Pero en los miles de años anteriores los hombres habrían estado abortando libremente.



Acaso las mujeres no? Crees que el aborto es un invento del siglo XX? Desde el antiguo Egipto, pasando por el imperio romano, la edad media existían pócimas para abortar.


----------



## Alex001 (31 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Está mal abortar porque feto abortado, niño que no se podrán follar en la sacristía.



Es verdad niño abortado, hombre que no se follara a tu puta madre.


----------



## Kolbe (31 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Error, yo nunca me he follado a un niño. Cercanos a Satanás los pederastas y los que los justifican porque llevan sotana. Pero entiendo que salgas por peteneras, lo hacéis siempre que se os acaba el discurso, ciriopollas.



Tan cerca de Satanás está el que se folla a un niño, como el que lo mata. Y no está mucho más lejos el que hace apología del asesinato de niños inocentes e indefensos.

Si además el odio hacia la iglesia inunda tu cuerpo pues ya casi que no corre el aire entre ambos.


----------



## Alex001 (31 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Error, yo nunca me he follado a un niño. Cercanos a Satanás los pederastas y los que los justifican porque llevan sotana. Pero entiendo que salgas por peteneras, lo hacéis siempre que se os acaba el discurso, ciriopollas.



Que trauma tienes, en el seminario te tocaron la pilila. Curilla de manual.


----------



## Príncipe Saiyan (31 Dic 2022)

Para los progres la madre determina si el feto es una vida humana o solo células sin vida.
Si ella quiere tenerlo esta vivo, si no quiere tenerlo son solo células sin vida.
Si aún no ha decidido si tenerlo o no esta vivo y muerto a la vez


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> Acaso las mujeres no? Crees que el aborto es un invento del siglo XX? Desde el antiguo Egipto, pasando por el imperio romano, la edad media existían pócimas para abortar.



Las mujeres lo han estado haciendo clandestinamente. Me refiero a que los hombres lo habrían normalizado mucho más lo mismo que se normalizó lo de matar a gente por guerras, etc..


----------



## Aotearoa (31 Dic 2022)

Para el telecreyente estandarizado (que confía en el gobierno y tiene su conciencia y voluntad enajenados por el adoctrinamiento NOM) le resulta imposible discernir que toda la imposición ideológica de la criptocracia satanista global es esencialmente un antievangelio: destruir la familia, triturafetismo, mutilaciones, abusos de menores, los niños pertenecen al estado no a sus padres, etc. para Santxes, Irena Montera, Descoione Petarda, etc. son una oportunidad para hacer méritos ante el Baphomet cornudo, tetudo y peludo, y una cortesía, un favor especial porque, como está escrito, también los demonios creen y tiemblan, de ahí el afán de derribar cruces y erradicar toda referencia al Señor y Salvador Jesucristo, en resumen, que la bicha no se espante.

Pero en *Gálatas 6:7-9 queda claro que "*_Nolite errare: Deus non irridetur_". Luego vendrán las risas del padre de la mentira y homicida desde el principio:













La ley trans y la «sí es sí», en persona: 25 años, transgénero y pedófilo, embaraza a una niña de 14


Así ha sido la condena al pedófilo David Orton tras dejar embarazada a una niña de 14 años haciéndose pasar por una mujer.




www.religionenlibertad.com













Un neurocirujano pediátrico considera «atrocidad médica» los tratamientos de «afirmación de género»


El doctor Michael Egnor los compara con la eugenesia, la lobotomía o el experimento Tuskegee: son "mala práctica", una práctica "criminal", afirma.




www.religionenlibertad.com













El «Times» publica un nuevo macrorreportaje sobre la infancia trans: seis conclusiones alarmantes


Estas son las principales advertencias en torno al uso de bloqueadores en menores trans, admitidas por el New York Times.




www.religionenlibertad.com













Cuestionar los postulados del lobby gay... camino de ser un «delito de lesa humanidad» para la ONU


La Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas se ha lanzado a debatir un tratado sobre crímenes de lesa humanidad por delitos de "homofobia". Una ...




www.religionenlibertad.com













Psicólogos avisan: «Sin testosterona... en 20 años no tienes huesos, ¿se lo dirán a los trans?»


La psicóloga Vicenta Esteve Biot denuncia que la nueva Ley Trans es "el aquí y el ahora" para que los jóvenes no puedan pensar en las consecuencias...




www.religionenlibertad.com





Abogados satánicos cierra la cuenta de abogados cristianos:



https://twitter.com/search?lang=es&src=hash&q=%23AbogadosCristianos















Denuncian a una escuela que castigó a niños por no querer participar en el 'orgullo LGTB'







www.outono.net













La Generalitat enseña a los niños de tres años a masturbarse


Si quiere vomitar lea el programa Coeduca’t, del Departamento de Educación de la Generalitat, Un apartado se titula: «placeres, sexualidades y destinos sexuales». Se explica que los maestros …




somatemps.me













El Templo Satánico demanda a Texas por dificultar sus ritos para practicar abortos


El Templo Satánico ha demandado al Estado de Texas, quejándose de que sus regulaciones sobre el aborto, como por ejemplo el requisito de ver la ecografía, interfieren con el ritual «religioso» del aborto del Templo y, por tanto, violan su «libertad religiosa».




www.infocatolica.com













Templo satánico en Dallas promueve realización de abortos como «ritual religioso»


«El templo satánico en realidad está promoviendo su ritual religioso. ¿No dice eso mucho sobre lo que es el aborto?», se preguntó la líder provida canadiense Laura Klassen, en su cuenta en Instagram.




www.infocatolica.com













La masonería ultima «un templo único en el mundo»… y está en España: Hacienda pagará millones


La Masonería contará con un "templo único en el mundo"... y estará en España.




www.religionenlibertad.com


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (31 Dic 2022)

Error, padres rojos, colegio religioso ni de coña. Pero quieres decir que defiendes la pederastia?


Alex001 dijo:


> Que trauma tienes, en el seminario te tocaron la pilila. Curilla de manual.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (31 Dic 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Tan cerca de Satanás está el que se folla a un niño, como el que lo mata. Y no está mucho más lejos el que hace apología del asesinato de niños inocentes e indefensos.
> 
> Si además el odio hacia la iglesia inunda tu cuerpo pues ya casi que no corre el aire entre ambos.



Tampoco he matado nunca a un niño, gilipollas. Y ya he dicho que no soy abortista.
Pero así están las cosas con los fanáticos que ponen a la institución terrestre por encima del cristianismo. Ya dijo Cristo que muchos en aquel día querrían extorsionarlo con que hablaron en su nombre y que los mandaría a tomar por culo, no os pase eso, bobo solemne.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Lo que importa es si lo desea la madre.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1309452



Claro, si lo mata el padre es "Asesinato Machista" y "Violencia Vicaria", pero si lo mata la madre es "Enajenación Mental" y "Suicidio Ampliado por Compasión".


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (31 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> Es verdad niño abortado, hombre que no se follara a tu puta madre.



Jode que no te dejen más recurso que el insulto, eh, filopederasta?


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> La misma imbecilidad soltó Reverte hace un tiempo.



El aborto existe porque es posible ese procedimiento médico sin que muera la madre ni tenga complicaciones en su salud. 

De no ser posible como por ejemplo trasplantar la cabeza de un viejo rico al cuerpo de un joven al que se haya asesinado para tal fin, pues sería igualmente inconcebible.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (31 Dic 2022)

La mujer pivota entre el deseo y lo desconocido , lo primero la atrae y lo segundo la da pavor , un hijo no deseado es alguien a quien no quieren conocer , por que conocerlo seria amarlo , y solo aman aquello que desean .

La ginecologia con el aborto ha traido la extincion de la especie humana por que la decision esta en manos de esos seres caprichosos denominados mujeres .


----------



## Decipher (31 Dic 2022)

Porque las mujeres no son seres de luz si no unas asesinas aprovechadas hijas de puta en muchos casos.


----------



## Lady_A (31 Dic 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Ese no es el debate
> 
> Una persona indefensa .... El bebé : alevosía
> 
> ...




El ejemplo es de un tipo que apuñalo a un hornoportabebes porque no creo que la mujer, perdón, el horno portabebes se apuñalara solita.

Si cariño, órganos no formados, los embriones no tienen todos los órganos formados a la semana 14 despues no se puede abortar salvo casos muy justificados y concretos, le faltan muchísimos pero los que tienen no son viables.

De hecho un feto en realidad no puede tener alguna posibilidad de sobrevivir hasta la semana 28, antes es imposible. Alguno se ha sacado a la semana 26 con problemas y sobre la 27 tiene entre un 50% de sobrevivir.

Se bastante bien de lo que hablo.

Y si, las personas que estan a favor del aborto tienen hijos, no es incompatible querer tener hijos con ser un dictador con el cuerpo de un tercero, si tu no quieres abortar no hay un señor con un cuchillo o un aspirador para obligarte, de hecho ambas cosas estan penadas.


sepultada en guano dijo:


> Un padre tiene igual derecho a interrumpir un montón de células indeseado.



A puñaladas mediante y matando a la "hornobebeportable".


AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Nadie a favor del aborto ha sido abortado...




Ni encontra. La realidad es que una cosa es estar a favor de que quien quiera pueda hacerlo y otra cosa hacerlo tu. Es muy facil de comprender. Lo que no lo entienden es en este foro que se creen que los pro aborto van abortando como gilipollas.

Lo que no os dais cuenta es que los contra aborto sois los únicos dictatoriales aquí que pretenden mandar en el cuerpo y la vida de un tercero que ni conocen cuando no van a poner ni una mierda a su favor. Y a ellos nadie les va a obligar a abortar, no hay un señor con un aspirador agazapado en la primera eco para hacerte una politica del hijo unico como en china. Es voluntario y así debe ser, lo otro es querer mandar en la vida de una persona que come, respira, piensa, siente, trabaja, rie, llora, ve la tele...



시켈 ! dijo:


> Una cosa tengo clara: si pariesen los hombres el aborto habría sido legal desde siempre, lo mismo que las guerras o la pena de muerte.



Ni lo dudes. ¿sabes porque? Porque matar a personas andantes y sintientes no les supone ninguna molestia. El debate existe porque es la mujer quien carga con esta responsabilidad y solo por eso mismo el aborto esta bien como esta, en las semanas que esta y no obligando a nadie a practicarselo pero tampoco a vivir lo que no desea. Por otra parte los incels del foro y el incel de TW comparan un puto asesinato de un "hornoportable" ya que no menciona ni una vez que para matar a ese feto/bebe de 8 meses y dos o tres semanas que podia vivir ya solo se cargaron a puñaladas a una mujer, así de poco significa las mujeres para estos incel, que comparan dos vidas con un proyecto (si, proyecto, con 13 semanas es imposible vivir sin la madre, le faltan la mitad de los órganos y desde luego inmaduros), comparan que alguien desde fuera decida cargarse dos vidas deseadas a que un señor practique un aborto legal y como mucho pues interrumpa lo que algun día (o no, que el embarazo no es poca cosa) sea un bebe.

Es que ni compara con que le practiquen un aborto involuntario que seria lo mas comparable. ¿porque para que si los hornos no deberian ni pensar ni sentir?

Que por cierto, los abortos involuntarios estan penados.


----------



## Soundblaster (31 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Una cosa tengo clara: si pariesen los hombres el aborto habría sido legal desde siempre, lo mismo que las guerras o la pena de muerte.



o no.


----------



## Wattman (31 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Tengo el firme convencimiento de que si los hombres parieran abortarían libremente, sin que eso sea incompatible con la protección a los débiles.



Para que un hombre pariese necesitaria tener un utero.
Para tener de donde meter el embrion necesitaria un cuello uterino y este una vagina .
La vagina necesitaria una vulba , las glandulas mamarias ya las tiene el hombre por lo que no necesitaria unas nuevas , bastaria con un empujoncito hormonal para su desarrollo .
Y ahi esta , el Hombre que seria capaz de parir ya existe , se le conoce comunmente como MUJER.
La mujer antes de la menarquia cuando es niña y despues de la menopausia es el "Hombre" hembra , libre de su capacidad reproductiva natural .
Y este "Hombre hembra" ve su testosterona aumentada tras la menopausia , se convierte en mas masculina , en libido y en forma de pensar .

Las mujeres siempre aducis que los hombres tenemos un lado femenino , ( no podria ser de otro modo , tenemos un cromosoma X femenino en nuestras celulas) , pero vosotras tambien teneis un lado masculino , vuestros abortos son la decision mas masculina que podeis tomar , son la cuspide de vuestra masculinidad , por fuera aparentais ser muy femeninas , el acto del aborto es vuestra masculinidad interior llegada a su maxima expresion .
Ya que si a una mujer nacida como tal reniega de su capacidad de parir ... ¿ Que la distingue aparentemente de la mejor transexual femenina creada a golpe de bisturi y hormonas ?... NADA

A la mujer la define su capacidad de crear , gestar y criar una vida humana , si le quitas eso solo queda un simulacro , y ahora ni eso quereis hacer , imitais a los hombres en su comportamiento .
¿ Existe la mujer occidental en el siglo XXI ? ... Como ser intrinsecamente femenino , NO.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Por supuesto, Igualito es que un tercero te meta una puñalada sin tu desearlo y de paso acabe con un bebe a termino con todos los órganos formados que abortar cuando no puede sobrevivir, no siente ni tiene los órganos formados con el deseo de la persona, porque despues de todo las mujeres no somos úteros con patas. El aborto obligado tambien esta penado y eso que no incluye que le metas tres cuchillazos a la "horno portabebes", es decir, la mujer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso de que siente o no siente, no lo podemos saber. Si estás a favor del aborto, por supuesto que es mejor creerse 'que no siente'.

Un bebé a termino tampoco puede sobrevivir solo. Ni siquiera un niño de 4 ó 5 años puede sobrevivir solo. Así que si usamos el argumento de 'lo abortamos porque no puede sobrevivir solo', corremos el riesgo de mover la línea roja del infanticidio más allá de un bebé que haya nacido a termino. Es un argumento sumamente peligroso el 'porque no puede sobrevivir por su cuenta'. Por esa regla de tres, cada persona que no pueda sobrevivir por su cuenta, puede ser abortada. 

Imagínate que llegas al hospital con una herida mortal por culpa de un accidente, la cirugía puede curarte, pero alguien decide 'que como no puedes sobrevivir por ti sola, pues te abortamos'.

Así que cuidadito con mover las lineas rojas de lo que es vida o no, porque eso se vuelve contra cualquier persona de la manera más paradójica y cruel que podamos pensar.


----------



## AEM (31 Dic 2022)

el feminazismo no se rige por la lógica sino por las emociones por eso es a criterio siempre de la mujer si es un asesinato igual que si es una violación o no. Es interpretable siempre a conveniencia de la mujer. Esa es la base de todo, si interesa sí y si no interesa pues no y se quedan tan anchas.

Las emociones son más potentes que la lógica, son más primitivas y eso es lo que utilizan para modular la sociedad a conveniencia


----------



## Antiparticula (31 Dic 2022)

Para el que pone el ejemplo de las muelas.

Las muelas son un parte funcional de tu cuerpo. Que te las quiten contra tu voluntad supone un perjuicio.

Pero según la teoria feminista un feto es una parte del cuerpo accesoria. Si alguien por ejemplo metiese una pildora abortova en el colacao de una embarazada ¿de qué delito estaríamos hablando?


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Una cosa tengo clara: si pariesen los hombres el aborto habría sido legal desde siempre, lo mismo que las guerras o la pena de muerte.



De momento lo único indiscutible es que lo hacen las mujeres.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No hablo solo del parto, hablo de lo que supone un embarazo (a veces hasta reposo absoluto) y luego la crianza.
> 
> No me creo que los hombres no hubieran estado abortando durante toda la historia si fueran ellos los que padezcan embarazos no deseados, de riesgo, etc...



No tiene mucho sentido.
Hay situaciones mucho más penosas (trabajos, guerras...) que han recaído en ellos.
Y al tiempo, si fuera un condicionante biológico, estarían psicológicamente programados para ello por la Madre Naturaleza o el Padre Naturalezo (como quieras)


----------



## Lady_A (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Eso de que siente o no siente, no lo podemos saber. Si estás a favor del aborto, por supuesto que es mejor creerse 'que no siente'.
> 
> Un bebé a termino tampoco puede sobrevivir solo. Ni siquiera un niño de 4 ó 5 años puede sobrevivir solo. Así que si usamos el argumento de 'lo abortamos porque no puede sobrevivir solo', corremos el riesgo de mover la línea roja del infanticidio más allá de un bebé que haya nacido a termino. Es un argumento sumamente peligroso el 'porque no puede sobrevivir por su cuenta'. Por esa regla de tres, cada persona que no pueda sobrevivir por su cuenta, puede ser abortada.
> 
> ...



Pues claro que no siente. La ciencia sabe cuando empieza a sentir dolor hasta emociones, se sabe hasta la semana. Esto no es una cuestion de fe, es de ciencia, igual que "sobrevivir solo" se entiende que se refiere que tiene los órganos maduros para vivir por si mismo no que necesite que lo alimentes pues si fuera así medio foro que con 40 sus padres les traen alimentos, le procuran casa, dinero y techo, además de servirles el colacao no estarían vivos.

Una cosa es independencia biológica y otra independencia de cuidados. Hablamos, repito de ciencia, un embrión no tiene independencia biológica puesto que su grado madurativo le hace que no tenga todos los órganos desarrollados (embrión) y en estadios mas avanzados que es cuando se llama feto, va a depender del grado madurativo se esos organos. A la semana 21 aun le falta por completar órganos pero además son inviables porque no estan maduros. No estar maduros significa que pese a tener las estructuras básicas estas a otros niveles no estan completas o desarrolladas. No por tener todas las células de un riñón significa que el riñón sea funcional pues el cuerpo humano es un sistema que necesita muchas hormonas, otras células y órganos, moléculas complejas que se forman en otros órganos para completar la función y además el propio órgano debe autiregularse. No voy a explicarlo aqui y ahora pero es algo que se entiende. La potencialidad de un órgano (de cualquier cosa en realidad) no implica su buen desarrollo porque el desarrollo es mas que su potencialidad en sistemas complejos.

Por eso existe precisamente una ley de plazos y por eso se permite hasta la semana 14 y solo en casos excepcionales hasta la 21.

De hecho no se pueden saber todas las enfermedades genéticas (muchisimas mortales) o malformaciones en el desarrollo tardío, de la 14 a la 21, pero se establece como límite y el limite lo proporciona la ciencia, por eso pasa de llamarse embrión a feto.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Príncipe Saiyan dijo:


> Para los progres la madre determina si el feto es una vida humana o solo células sin vida.
> Si ella quiere tenerlo esta vivo, si no quiere tenerlo son solo células sin vida.
> Si aún no ha decidido si tenerlo o no esta vivo y muerto a la vez



Jajaja si, algo así.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Las mujeres lo han estado haciendo clandestinamente. Me refiero a que los hombres lo habrían normalizado mucho más lo mismo que se normalizó lo de matar a gente por guerras, etc..



Los hombres habrían normalizado dar por culo.
Y a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## BGA (31 Dic 2022)

La "libertad" de la mujer es el alto tribunal capaz de discernir entre indulto y ejecución. La mujer siempre ha sido la diosa de la vida. Lo que nunca pensamos es que también lo era de la muerte. ¿Quién entre vosotros, vulgares mortales, osa entrometerse en su libre albedrío divino?


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> El ejemplo es de un tipo que apuñalo a un hornoportabebes porque no creo que la mujer, perdón, el horno portabebes se apuñalara solita.
> 
> Si cariño, órganos no formados, los embriones no tienen todos los órganos formados a la semana 14 despues no se puede abortar salvo casos muy justificados y concretos, le faltan muchísimos pero los que tienen no son viables.
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues que sea voluntario para todo interrumpir o no interrumpir a otros. O todos moros, o todos cristianos...

En todo caso siempre me hizo gracia lo pringados que son los tíos y sus leyes. Si se trata de descuartizar, no tienen nada que decir, la madre es titular del derecho de espachurramiento. Si no se espachurra es legalmente responsable de financiar los gastos del monstruito y de todo lo que éste haga hasta su mayoría de edad. Jajaja y son leyes creadas por hombres.

En cuanto a la realidad... yo no he tenido esa experiencia porque si te CUIDAS la probabilidad es mínima, pero lo normal, y conozco casos directamente es que sea consecuencia de polvos descuidados y la gente hoy día se lo toma como sonarse los mocos, el rollo que se cuenta políticamente de experiencia traumática... es el 5% de los casos y, qué quieres que te diga, conozco casos que entre que te enteras y tal, al niño lo tienen que sacar con serrucho porque ya tiene hasta bigote.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (31 Dic 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> El ejemplo es de un tipo que apuñalo a un hornoportabebes porque no creo que la mujer, perdón, el horno portabebes se apuñalara solita.
> 
> Si cariño, órganos no formados, los embriones no tienen todos los órganos formados a la semana 14 despues no se puede abortar salvo casos muy justificados y concretos, le faltan muchísimos pero los que tienen no son viables.
> 
> ...




bla bla bla bla bla

Hace 25 años, te hubiera dado 20 thanks. Hoy, desde el respeto te lo digo, me has revuelto el estómago.

Y es que el aborto fue el primer burro del que me apee en mi progredumbre. Ingenuamente pensaba en la responsabilidad personal y que las mujeres, en su mayoría, recurriríamos al aborto sólo en casos verdaderamente necesarios. Pero cuanto más he conocido a la gente, en este caso a mis congéneres, más cuenta me he dado de cómo, para algunos, se ha banalizado el asunto a extremos nauseabundos. 

Las cifras oficiales de aborto son escandalosas y cómo mínimo nos muestran una sociedad irresponsable, crápula y que, AFORTUNADAMENTE, se dirige a toda máquina a su extinción.

Porque todo eso que cuentas está muy bien, y podría llegar a tener sentido en casos muuuuy concretos y limitados (violaciones o malformaciones graves), pero la realidad es que la mayoría de las mujeres que abortan lo hacen por comodidad y poca o ninguna cabeza. Yo he conocido a una chica que abortó 4 veces. CUATRO. Ya ves....le gustaba mucho ir de fiesta, meterse, follar con cualquiera y luego ir al médico "a que se lo quitara" palabras textuales de ella. Como si fuera un forúnculo. Y de esto, hace 20 años, no quiero pensar con el nivel de folleteo, tinders y mierdas de esas que hay ahora lo que está pasando...

Entrando en el fondo del asunto del hilo, la pregunta de Santos es demoledora. No nos vuelvas la cabeza del revés con las semanas de gestación y viabilidad. La pregunta es bien sencilla: ¿la madre decide si lo que lleva dentro es un bebé o un desecho en función exclusivamente de sus intereses? Evidentemente según tú, sí. Pues lo siento pero para mí es inaceptable. Entre otras cosas porque entonces, ni leyes ni poias, mientras que esté en tu cuerpo, tú decides. Y si decides al 8º mes y 2 semanas que no te viene bien, deberías tener el derecho de abortar. ¿O es que ya en tu cuerpo no mandas tú?

Entiendo que tu, probablemente para tranquilizar tu conciencia, asumes la línea roja de la semana 14 o la que sea, como la diferencia entre una cosa y una persona. Pues bueno, allá cuidados la conciencia de cada uno pero, entonces, si alguien de una mala patada hace abortar a una mujer en la semana 13, será sencillamente como mucho un delito de lesiones, no? 

Respóndeme a esto: en el parto, en caso de tener que decidir por la vida de la madre o del bebé, ¿qué decidirías tú?

Y por cierto, no se por qué discutís sobre si los hombres se quedaran embarazados el aborto sería libre, legal y subvencionado. POR SUPUESTO QUE SÍ. No entréis en discusiones sobre guerras y responsabilidades, etc. Eso lo sabe hasta el apuntador.


----------



## Decipher (31 Dic 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> bla bla bla bla bla
> 
> Hace 25 años, te hubiera dado 20 thanks. Hoy, desde el respeto te lo digo, me has revuelto el estómago.
> 
> ...



Y en la violación tampoco porque sigue siendo asesinato.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (31 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Y en la violación tampoco porque sigue siendo asesinato.



pues sí, me lo he pensado si ponerlo o no.

porque pienso que se puede dar en adopción. Pero sí que ahí veo cierto dilema moral en someter a una persona que ya ha sido muy traumatizada a una tortura de 9 meses y probablemente secuelas mentales para el resto de su vida.


----------



## Decipher (31 Dic 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> pues sí, me lo he pensado si ponerlo o no.
> 
> porque pienso que se puede dar en adopción. Pero sí que ahí veo cierto dilema moral en someter a una persona que ya ha sido muy traumatizada a una tortura de 9 meses y probablemente secuelas mentales para el resto de su vida.



Peor es matar una persona, no hay opción buena, pero el derecho a la vida prevalece sobre el derecho a la integridad psíquica al ser un derecho mas fundamental.


----------



## baifo (31 Dic 2022)

A efectos jurídicos , el feto es tratado como un objeto de valor , si la madre se deshace de él no pasa nada , si lo destruye otra persona sin consentimiento de su "propietaria" entonces hay castigo. La hipocresía radica en que nadie se deshace de un objeto valioso destruyéndolo, o se traspasa o se regala, pero curiosamente ésta no es en absoluto una opción a contemplar en el caso de las mujeres que quieren abortar.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (31 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Peor es matar una persona, no hay opción buena, pero el derecho a la vida prevalece sobre el derecho a la integridad psíquica al ser un derecho mas fundamental.



Sí, visto así, vale, pero imagina que a una niña de estas de 15 años a la que ha violado una manada de monos, le obligas a mantener un embarazo y a pasar por el parto.... ya te digo yo que lo que esa niña va a tener no son problemas psicológicos. Es una muerta en vida.

Lo ideal sería que la mujer que por razones justificadas (incluso sin justificar, ya que nos ponemos), tuviera la posibilidad de llevar adelante el embarazo y entregarlo en adopción. Con fuertes subvenciones y con baja laboral (para no tener que dar explicaciones) y seguimiento constante de profesionales para el caso de violaciones, etc.

Pero no es posible. Ya sabemos qué mujeres recurrirían a los servicios.


----------



## Decipher (31 Dic 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Sí, visto así, vale, pero imagina que a una niña de estas de 15 años a la que ha violado una manada de monos, le obligas a mantener un embarazo y a pasar por el parto.... ya te digo yo que lo que esa niña va a tener no son problemas psicológicos. Es una muerta en vida.
> 
> Lo ideal sería que la mujer que por razones justificadas (incluso sin justificar, ya que nos ponemos), tuviera la posibilidad de llevar adelante el embarazo y entregarlo en adopción. Con fuertes subvenciones y con baja laboral (para no tener que dar explicaciones) y seguimiento constante de profesionales para el caso de violaciones, etc.
> 
> Pero no es posible. Ya sabemos qué mujeres recurrirían a los servicios.



No lo sabes, recuerdo a la tipa que estuvo secuestrada un montón de años desde niña por un violador y nada mas lograr escapar se echó novio y parecia bastante sensata. Depende de la fortaleza mental de una persona. Pero a los muertos no les devuelves a la vida.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

No hay ningún bebé, no hay ninguna persona, y la mujer, que es un ser libre y sujeto de derechos, decide sobre si misma.


----------



## Kolbe (31 Dic 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Tampoco he matado nunca a un niño, gilipollas. Y ya he dicho que no soy abortista.
> Pero así están las cosas con los fanáticos que ponen a la institución terrestre por encima del cristianismo. Ya dijo Cristo que muchos en aquel día querrían extorsionarlo con que hablaron en su nombre y que los mandaría a tomar por culo, no os pase eso, bobo solemne.



Perdón, no se porqué pensé que eras pro abortista. Siendo así, mis respetos.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (31 Dic 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Perdón, no se porqué pensé que eras pro abortista. Siendo así, mis respetos.



Será porque soy rojo y creéis que todos estamos obligados a pensar igual.


----------



## Vana Kala (31 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Claro, las mujeres no habrían creado guerras ¿y? De eso se trata, de que hay DIFERENCIAS.
> Lo mismo que los hombres matan más en todo tipo de delitos y se matan más incluso a sí mismos.
> ¿Te crees que el sexo más capaz de suicidarse no iba abortar cuando el embarazo le viniese mal?



El problema es que no se puede desvincular el hecho de la maternidad de una química -y biología, neurofisiología...- muy específica del sexo femenino. En otras palabras, el "si mi abuela tuviera ruedas sería una bicicleta".


----------



## Wattman (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> No hay ningún bebé, no hay ninguna persona, y la mujer, que es un ser libre y sujeto de derechos, decide sobre si misma.



¿ Y si esa no-persona/feto el estado por defecto pudiera meterla en una superincubadora y nutrirla hasta ser un bebe ?...

¿La madre que le aborto tendria algun derecho sobre ese bebe ?...


----------



## LuisZarzal (31 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> La progr-hez arrastra diversos mitos. Uno de ellos es que ellos se rigen por la lógica y el método científico. Por supuesto, es justo lo contrario, y dos actos iguales son buenos o malos no per se, sino según quién los haga, porqué los haga, etc
> 
> Los del "Mi cuerpo, mi decisión", con cuya frase propagandística camuflan el asesinato de un ser humano, son los que dicen que te tienes que vacunar obligatoriamente, y si no, perder todos tus derechos
> 
> ...



Es un web cómic? Donde puedo leer más?


----------



## Koriel (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cada uno hace lo que gusta con lo que tiene dentro, hasta con las almorranas.



¿Eso vale también para los virus de la mucosa nasal?


----------



## CaCO3 (31 Dic 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> pues sí, me lo he pensado si ponerlo o no.
> 
> porque pienso que se puede dar en adopción. Pero sí que ahí veo cierto dilema moral en someter a una persona que ya ha sido muy traumatizada a una tortura de 9 meses y probablemente secuelas mentales para el resto de su vida.



El aborto es inaceptable en ese caso. La discusión moral estaría en la píldora del día después.


----------



## Tujaman (31 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


>



El cuñado que ha parido ese aborto de pregunta es el mismo que se plantea: "Si luego llega a casa y seguro que se mete un dildo por el coño... ¿Por qué es delito que la empuje contra una pared en ese callejón y la viole?"


----------



## Cinismo Fascinante (31 Dic 2022)

La verdadera cuestión es "de qué raza o etnia es el feto"?


----------



## JDD (31 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> Ver la película "inaceptable" una feminista abortista que trabajaba en un abortorio y ahora da conferencias por todo el mundo a favor de la vida. Presenció un aborto y vio como el feto intentaba zafarse del pincho que lo iba a triturar. Fin.



¿Te refieres a esta pelicula? la tengo








Unplanned (2019)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Abby Johnson (Ashley Bratcher) es una de las directoras más jóvenes de las clínicas "Planned Parenthood" que existen en la nación. Ejerciendo ese cargo ha estado involucrada hasta en 22.000 abortos y ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Swatie (31 Dic 2022)

Vaya respuestas le dan los NPCs.

La pregunta de ese chico no es es lo mismo que una tía se corte el pelo a que un extraño la rape a la fuerza, sino si la ley debe considerar en un caso asesinato y en otro caso lesiones por ser el cuerpo de la mujer y no una persona independiente.


----------



## Swatie (31 Dic 2022)

JDD dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a esta pelicula? la tengo
> 
> 
> 
> ...















¿Cómo llega IMDB (de Bezos) a un 5.5 de nota?

A descargarla.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Koriel dijo:


> ¿Eso vale también para los virus de la mucosa nasal?



Claro, mientras no se los meta a otro...


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (31 Dic 2022)

Buena pregunta. En realidad son sólo dos formas diferentes de practicar un aborto, se diferencian sólo en que una es menos sofisticada que la otra.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Como si eso no fuera vida, subnormal!



Si es inviable fuera de...no es vida aún


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Ya fuera del debate si está bien o está mal... Que soy el primero que si me sale el feto deforme va a la trituradora...
> 
> Pero son necesarios 100.000 abortos? Y niñas menores de 18 que abortan varias veces sin el permiso de sus padres...
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo con la mayoría de lo que dices.
Abortar ya es pagar las consecuencias, no es comerse un helado precisamente.
Yo no he abortado y solo lo haría para feto con algún síndrome, pero lo que hay que entender es que el aborto ha existido, existe y existirá siempre, la cuestión es: lo legislamos y abordamos o no.
En cuanto a conciencias: no somos nadie para juzgar lo que una persona hace con el producto de su cuerpo.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Si a ti te dejamos en medio de la selva, también eres inviable. Así que para darte matarile, basta con llevarte allí. Luego que nos juzguen, pero sólo por secuestro.



No dependo de las tripas por dentro de nadie para ser un ser vivo independiente de otro cuerpo


----------



## Swatie (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Si es inviable fuera de...no es vida aún



¿Las Charos sin marido y sin papá estado no son vida entonces?


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Ginko dijo:


> Qué sí, que la madre tiene poder sobre el bebé, ¿Entonces ya se puede decir que está bien y es positivo para la sociedad y los individuos que traten al bebé como un objeto?
> 
> Las progres tenéis la sutileza de un zurullo.



Es que da igual lo que tu digas o diga yo. Si quieren abortar lo van a hacer y no seré yo quien me oponga.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Cuando naces eres inviable si no parasitas.



Cuando naces no estás DENTRO DE OTRO CUERPO


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Y eso lo hace menos ser humano, HIJADEPUTA?



Lo hace ser un feto a merced del cuerpo que lo lleva y en lo que yo no entro.


----------



## Onesimo39 (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo con la mayoría de lo que dices.
> Abortar ya es pagar las consecuencias, no es comerse un helado precisamente.
> Yo no he abortado y solo lo haría para feto con algún síndrome, pero lo que hay que entender es que el aborto ha existido, existe y existirá siempre, la cuestión es: lo legislamos y abordamos o no.
> En cuanto a conciencias: no somos nadie para juzgar lo que una persona hace con el producto de su cuerpo.



Desde la extrema izquierda se pinta como un empoderamiento, hasta algo festivo abortar... Que habrá alguna zumbada que hasta lo celebre... Pero a términos generales es una experiencia traumática para una mujer...

Y legislarlo como? Ahora es legal y hay 100.000 abortos... No se debería poder abortar como quien se pone un empaste...

Eso de un "producto" bueno... Da igual...

100.000 españoles asesinados es como tirar un bombazo en una ciudad como Jaén cada año...

Llegamos a las mismas víctimas de la guerra civil en prácticamente el mismo tiempo... Mientras que cada año creamos una ciudad Marroquí.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Entonces eso, como cuadra con la ley de prohibición de la prostitución que está en trámite?
> No he visto a ninguna progre feminista oponerse.



Que las putas defiendan su profesión, no veo qué tiene que ver.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Miserable hija de la gran puta.



No es bonito decirle eso a tu mami y más no habiéndote abortado


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Un niño de incluso varios años, dejado a su libre albedrío fuera de un entorno con otros humanos podría fallecer fácilmente.
> Luego podríamos incluso matar niños de cuatro? años y justificarlo con tu salvaje argumento.



NO ESTÁ DENTRO DE OTRO CUERPO


----------



## Onesimo39 (31 Dic 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Y eso lo hace menos ser humano, HIJADEPUTA?



Vamos a ver... Tu cuerpo tus normas siempre y cuando quieras abortar... Si quieres ser madre de alquiler o ser prostituta ya no es tu cuerpo tus normas...

Es tu cuerpo las normas del ministerio de igualdad. Solo eres libre para meter un bebe a la trituradora.

Debemos salir con mujeres que quieran tener hijos y no opinen así shur... En el este de Europa quedan mujeres con un pensamiento sano


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Qué parte de tu cuerpo es exactamente la que pierdes cuando abortas pedazo de mierda con patas?
> 
> No sé ¿Te quedas mutilada o algo así?
> 
> Ya sabemos que eres la puta más retrasada de todo el foro con bastante diferencia además. Pero bueno no está de más ver las gilipolleces que eres capaz de inventar para poder reírnos de ti.



Luisito tesoro, eres muy pesao.
La que quiere aborta y tu no puedes ni abortar ni impedirlo, así que a tomarte tu tranquimacid o a aliviarte los bajos.  
FELIZ AÑOOOO


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> Un NPC como la copa de un pino.



Lo que se llama un GR


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Desde la extrema izquierda se pinta como un empoderamiento, hasta algo festivo abortar... Que habrá alguna zumbada que hasta lo celebre... Pero a términos generales es una experiencia traumática para una mujer...
> 
> Y legislarlo como? Ahora es legal y hay 100.000 abortos... No se debería poder abortar como quien se pone un empaste...
> 
> ...



La izquierda es una panda de rojos acomplejados y poco más, ni puto caso, pero es lo que hay, los han votado y hemos dejado que partidos regionalistas se presenten a generales y sin jurar la constitución....flipante.
No es normal que una niña de 16 años aborte sin que lo sepan sus padres, pero me parece de lógica que quien quiera lo haga de forma controlada y teniendo previamente toda la información sobre ello, sus consecuencias y sus opciones.
Pero negar el aborto a cualquier mujer empeñada en abortar es de bobos, porque ni lo evita, ni lo controla y por tanto ni puede revertirse.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cuando naces no estás DENTRO DE OTRO CUERPO



A ver, si dices que está dentro DE OTRO CUERPO, el discurso de que "yo hago lo que quiero con MI cuerpo, etc" lo has desmoronado de un plumazo.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> A ver, si dices que está dentro DE OTRO CUERPO, el discurso de que "yo hago lo que quiero con MI cuerpo, etc" lo has desmoronado de un plumazo.



Si eres lerdo en comprensión, lo siento.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Si eres lerdo en comprensión, lo siento.



No, tu eres quien lo ha escrito, tú verás.


----------



## Onesimo39 (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La izquierda es una panda de rojos acomplejados y poco más, ni puto caso, pero es lo que hay, los han votado y hemos dejado que partidos regionalistas se presenten a generales y sin jurar la constitución....flipante.
> No es normal que una niña de 16 años aborte sin que lo sepan sus padres, pero me parece de lógica que quien quiera lo haga de forma controlada y teniendo previamente toda la información sobre ello, sus consecuencias y sus opciones.
> Pero negar el aborto a cualquier mujer empeñada en abortar es de bobos, porque ni lo evita, ni lo controla y por tanto ni puede revertirse.



Si una "mujer" es adulta para hacer algo, debería ser adulta para aceptar las consecuencias y el "hombre" igual...

Aunque la verdad prefiero que todas esas mujeres acabe su vida devorada por una manada de gatos a que traiga vástagos al mundo, los haga transexuales etc como hay casos de madres feministas comiendo el coco a niños pequeños para hacerles unos engendros NPC. Eso es totalmente cierto...

El problema es cuando no tienen sus hijos y quieren educar a los niños de los demás


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No, tu eres quien lo ha escrito, tú verás.



Cada uno hace lo que quiere con lo que tiene dentro de su cuerpo o con su cuerpo, ahora le das las vueltas que gustes, da igual, tu no vigilas ni controlas el producto que está dentro de un cuerpo ajeno al tuyo y menos a ese mismo cuerpo.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Si una "mujer" es adulta para hacer algo, debería ser adulta para aceptar las consecuencias y el "hombre" igual...
> 
> Aunque la verdad prefiero que todas esas mujeres acabe su vida devorada por una manada de gatos a que traiga vástagos al mundo, los haga transexuales etc como hay casos de madres feministas comiendo el coco a niños pequeños para hacerles unos engendros NPC. Eso es totalmente cierto...
> 
> El problema es cuando no tienen sus hijos y quieren educar a los niños de los demás



Cuando aborta, las acepta, acepta pasar por ese trago.
El resto son chorradas políticas.
El aborto existe desde que el hombre apareció en la tierra y entonces no había feminismo ni monterismo.


----------



## CaCO3 (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No dependo de las tripas por dentro de nadie para ser un ser vivo independiente de otro cuerpo



No, dependes de que otros te lleven la leche y la carne y los huevos y la verdura al supermercado para sobrevivir. De lo contrario, tienes la misma viabilidad que un feto, ninguna, que es lo que te pasa en la selva sola. Y que esté dentro de tu cuerpo no es culpa suya: deriva de una acción que has hecho tú y de la que tú sola eras la responsable. Si no querías nada dentro de tu cuerpo, no haber follado, mira qué fácil: hazte responsable de tus actos y no perjudiques a otro por ser incapaz de asumirlo. Que es justamente lo que se le exige al hombre, que no puede renunciar a su paternidad tras la concepción, aunque quiera hacerlo.

Y que esté dentro de algo de tu propiedad, no supone que puedas hacer lo que quieras con ello. Si me invitas a un café en tu casa y me dejo la cartera olvidada encima de la mesita del salón, la cartera y lo que hay dentro de la cartera sigue siendo mío; y me la tendrás que devolver.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> No, dependes de que otros te lleven la leche y la carne y los huevos y la verdura al supermercado para sobrevivir. De lo contrario, tienes la misma viabilidad que un feto, ninguna, que es lo que te pasa en la selva sola. Y que esté dentro de tu cuerpo no es culpa suya: deriva de una acción que has hecho tú y de la que tú sola eras la responsable. Si no querías nada dentro de tu cuerpo, no haber follado, mira qué fácil: hazte responsable de tus actos y no perjudiques a otro por ser incapaz de asumirlo. Que es justamente lo que se le exige al hombre, que no puede renunciar a su paternidad tras la concepción, aunque quiera hacerlo.
> 
> Y que esté dentro de algo de tu propiedad, no supone que puedas hacer lo que quieras con ello. Si me invitas a un café en tu casa y me dejo la cartera olvidada encima de la mesita del salón, la cartera y lo que hay dentro de la cartera sigue siendo mío; y me la tendrás que devolver.



El feto no puede salir corriendo, está ocupando un espacio privado y unipersonal, lo demás es bla, bla, bla, bla...
La cartera no es mía, no la he creado yo ni está dentro de mi.
Es muy fácil: tu no abortarías pero hay mujeres que sí y TU no puedes evitarlo.


----------



## Onesimo39 (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cuando aborta, las acepta, acepta pasar por ese trago.
> El resto son chorradas políticas.
> El aborto existe desde que el hombre apareció en la tierra y entonces no había feminismo ni monterismo.



También existía el asesinato, el incesto, el canibalismo, el homosexualismo, la violación, la esclavitud....


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> También existía el asesinato, el incesto, el canibalismo, el homosexualismo, la violación, la esclavitud....



Y?, que se sepa siguen existiendo.
Consustanciales al ser humano desde los inicios y hasta los finales.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cada uno hace lo que quiere con lo que tiene dentro de su cuerpo o con su cuerpo, ahora le das las vueltas que gustes, da igual, tu no vigilas ni controlas el producto que está dentro de un cuerpo ajeno al tuyo y menos a ese mismo cuerpo.



OK, pero si ese objeto extraño también tiene ADN de otra persona, y lo destruyes sin consentimiento del otro, en cierto modo estás expropiandole algo. Debería haber en esos casos un régimen de indemnizaciones hacia el propietario de ese pene, bien regulado para impedir que hombres oportunistas se aprovecharan (x ej declaración ante notario previa al embarazo o similar)


----------



## Onesimo39 (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y?, que se sepa siguen existiendo.
> Consustanciales al ser humano desde los inicios y hasta los finales.



No se es que me has dicho eso de que el aborto siempre ha existido, como si lo justificase...


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> El feto no puede salir corriendo, está ocupando un espacio privado y unipersonal, lo demás es bla, bla, bla, bla...
> La cartera no es mía, no la he creado yo ni está dentro de mi.
> Es muy fácil: tu no abortarías pero hay mujeres que sí y TU no puedes evitarlo.



Se podría castigar, no obstante.
También ha existido siempre la violencia de género, el robo...y se han intentado limitar.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Se podría castigar, no obstante.
> También ha existido siempre la violencia de género, el robo...y se han intentado limitar.



Si?, qué castigo? cárcel?, ja, ja, ja...no lo veo.
Abortos clandestinos, abortos provocados que pueden pasar por accidentes.....no corazón, no. 
Hierbas y ungüentos....hay muchos productos que pueden provocar abortos espontáneos...no hemos nacido ayer.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Si?, qué castigo? cárcel?, ja, ja, ja...no lo veo.
> Abortos clandestinos, abortos provocados que pueden pasar por accidentes.....no corazón, no.



Bueno es una opción que cada momento adopta cada sociedad.
En el siglo XIX las familias llevaban niños a ver ejecuciones.
Por eso no hay nada más elástico y político que un código penal.
Y no, no tiene que ver con la existencia o no de conductas, por esa regla de tres...de que sirve penalizar la violencia de género (u otras) si la criminalidad cero no existe?


----------



## kandutery (31 Dic 2022)

*«Memorial para los niños no nacidos»





*


----------



## kandutery (31 Dic 2022)

me vi obligado, moralmente ,a ver un vídeo de lo que se llama "aborto por parto parcial", que es legal en varios Estados de USA. Básicamente es decapitar al bebé hasta cuando tiene 9 meses de gestación, pero gracias a uno de esos milagros que sólo existen en los "imperios de la ley", también llamados "Estados de Derecho", donde el fin último es el cumplimiento de las leyes, eso es totalmente legal si el cuerpo no salió de la vagina, porque entonces aún se considera un feto.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Bueno es una opción que cada momento adopta cada sociedad.
> En el siglo XIX las familias llevaban niños a ver ejecuciones.
> Por eso no hay nada más elástico y político que un código penal.
> Y no, no tiene que ver con la existencia o no de conductas, por esa regla de tres...de que sirve penalizar la violencia de género (u otras) si la criminalidad cero no existe?



No puedes obligar a parir a nadie, partimos de eso cielo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No puedes obligar a parir a nadie, partimos de eso cielo.



Te obligas tu misma, efectivamente, no es por acto de un tercero.


----------



## Akathistos (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cuando aborta, las acepta, acepta pasar por ese trago.
> El resto son chorradas políticas.
> El aborto existe desde que el hombre apareció en la tierra y entonces no había feminismo ni monterismo.



Cuando aborta está matando a un ser humano.
El resto son chorradas políticas.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Te obligas tu misma, efectivamente, no es por acto de un tercero.



Tu no puedes ordenar a un cuerpo a hacer algo que no quiere hacer, así que lo siento pero mientras el feto sea inviable fuera, manda el cuerpo de la madre.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> Cuando aborta está matando a un ser humano.
> El resto son chorradas políticas.



Un feto inviable.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tu no puedes ordenar a un cuerpo a hacer algo que no quiere hacer, así que lo siento pero mientras el feto sea inviable fuera, manda el cuerpo de la madre.



Bueno pero a lo que voy, el ADN no es totalmente tuyo.
Y en caso de no eliminación, exigirias (y la ley también) que un notas financie de por vida a tu producto.
Siendo la corriente social tradicional y mainstream no deja de ser muy sexista: si me interesa esto es exclusivamente mío y si no me interesa, apechuga quieras o no.


----------



## JDD (31 Dic 2022)

Si los progres que tanto utilizan a Lorca para atacar a la derecha supieran que escribió esto....

¿Y que dirían los progres abortistas si supieran que escribió esto…?

*Cancioncilla del niño que no nació*


¡Me habéis dejado sobre una flor

de oscuros sollozos de agua!


El llanto que aprendí

se pondrá viejecito

arrastrando su cola

de suspiros y lágrimas.


Sin brazos, ¿cómo empujo

la puerta de la Luz?

Sirvieron a otro niño

de remos en su barca.


Yo dormía tranquilo.

¿Quién taladró mi sueño?

Mi madre tiene ya

la cabellera blanca.


¡Me habéis dejado sobre una flor

de oscuros sollozos de agua!


----------



## Luftwuaje (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> NO ESTÁ DENTRO DE OTRO CUERPO



Cambias de excusa, pero da igual, no deja de ser igual de ridícula y patética

De todos modos en base a tu nueva excusa una mujer puede meterle una broca por la coronilla a su bebé aunque sea el día antes del parto, o justo el momento antes de que se le asome durante el parto, como está dentro…


*Como me imagino que lo ignoras te informo que las mayúsculas en los foros se interpretan como levantar la voz o gritar.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (31 Dic 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> Cuando aborta está matando a un ser humano.



Por supuesto que no.

Pero mucho ánimo y a seguir así!!!


----------



## Akathistos (31 Dic 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Por supuesto que no.
> 
> Pero mucho ánimo y a seguir así!!!



Claro, tú estás en lo cierto, la CIENCIA está equivocada. Y según gente como tú, por decir esto la CIENCIA es facha... y ultracatólica.

Ánimo, siempre os queda el recurso de pagar estudios ideológicos para disimular que estáis como cencerros y seguir creyendo que sois inteligentes, sabios y buenas personas.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> ¿ Y si esa no-persona/feto el estado por defecto pudiera meterla en una superincubadora y nutrirla hasta ser un bebe ?...
> 
> ¿La madre que le aborto tendria algun derecho sobre ese bebe ?...



Yo no entro en discusión sobre 
"casos de laboratorio".
La personalidad, o sea, ser sujeto de derechos, se origina con el nacimiento conforme al Código Civil. Y si los meapilas no estáis de acuerdo, modificadlo. O prohibid el aborto en cualquier caso, como estaba en tiempos de vuestro Caudillo. Pero no hay cojones.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Perdón, no se porqué pensé que eras pro abortista. Siendo así, mis respetos.



Deberías saber que nadie es pro-abortista, sino partidario de la libertad de la mujer gestante sobre su cuerpo.
Los que no reconoceis esa libertad, sois los antiabortistas, que seríais muy felices si todo aborto voluntario fuera delito. Pero no lo verán vuestros ojos..


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

A ver, ¿La pandilla de meapilas desea prohibir todo aborto voluntario y que sea delito?.
Decidlo claro, por favor.


----------



## Deitano (31 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


>



Gran razonamiento.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cuando aborta, las acepta, acepta pasar por ese trago.
> El resto son chorradas políticas.
> El aborto existe desde que el hombre apareció en la tierra y entonces no había feminismo ni monterismo.



Y el aborto nunca ha sido considerado como un asesinato en ninguna civilización. Y si el cristianismo lo consideró así, se debió a que los amos romanos preñaban a sus esclavas y las obligaban a abortar. Y el cristianismo era la Religión de los esclavos.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

Fa


Deitano dijo:


> Gran razonamiento.



Falla en que no hay ningún bebé. Es un feto, que tiene menos derechos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (31 Dic 2022)

malas madres abortistas: prision psiquiatrica


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Por supuesto que no.
> 
> Pero mucho ánimo y a seguir así!!!



Señora, acaba usted de dar a luz a un lavaplatos.


----------



## octopodiforme (31 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> Vaya argumento y tambien se tiran pedos.




Ya ya, progres asesinos pero, si me quedo embarazada de un negro yo, entonces aborto.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Pues claro que no siente. La ciencia sabe cuando empieza a sentir dolor hasta emociones, se sabe hasta la semana. Esto no es una cuestion de fe, es de ciencia, igual que "sobrevivir solo" se entiende que se refiere que tiene los órganos maduros para vivir por si mismo no que necesite que lo alimentes pues si fuera así medio foro que con 40 sus padres les traen alimentos, le procuran casa, dinero y techo, además de servirles el colacao no estarían vivos.
> 
> Una cosa es independencia biológica y otra independencia de cuidados. Hablamos, repito de ciencia, un embrión no tiene independencia biológica puesto que su grado madurativo le hace que no tenga todos los órganos desarrollados (embrión) y en estadios mas avanzados que es cuando se llama feto, va a depender del grado madurativo se esos organos. A la semana 21 aun le falta por completar órganos pero además son inviables porque no estan maduros. No estar maduros significa que pese a tener las estructuras básicas estas a otros niveles no estan completas o desarrolladas. No por tener todas las células de un riñón significa que el riñón sea funcional pues el cuerpo humano es un sistema que necesita muchas hormonas, otras células y órganos, moléculas complejas que se forman en otros órganos para completar la función y además el propio órgano debe autiregularse. No voy a explicarlo aqui y ahora pero es algo que se entiende. La potencialidad de un órgano (de cualquier cosa en realidad) no implica su buen desarrollo porque el desarrollo es mas que su potencialidad en sistemas complejos.
> 
> ...



Ciencia, ¿que ciencia? Como si la ciencia fuese infalible y no se equivocase. En cuanto sacamos la palabra 'ciencia' se tiene que acabar el debate?. Es que ni siquiera es un debate científico, es un debate moral. 

No creemos en Dios pero nos creemos cualquier estudio 'científico' escrito por cualquier persona que no conocemos ni conoceremos. Como si la ciencia no supiese de modas y sesgos. ¿Y si dentro de 20 años sale un estudio que pone en evidencia que los fetos no sufren? Porque por cada estudio que dice una cosa, hay otro que dice todo lo contrario. 

Lo que quiero decir es que si utilizamos el argumento de 'es que no puede sobrevivir solo', estamos justificando cualquier muerte 'porque no puede vivir solo'. En cualquier momento ese argumento se puede volver en tu contra y que a a tí te den matarile porque 'no puedes sobrevivir por tí misma'. Ya se trata de una enfermedad 'cara' de curar, tu falta de recursos, que te hagas mayor y no puedas 'aportar nada' a la sociedad. Es un argumento muy peligroso. Le estamos dando potestad a otros para acabar con la vida humana usando un argumento tan relativo, fútil y nada atemporal como 'ser útil'. Si no puedes vivir por tí mismo, eres un inutil, si eres un inútil no tienes dignidad y si no tienes dignidad, no tienes derecho a vivir.


----------



## NCB (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo hace ser un feto a merced del cuerpo que lo lleva y en lo que yo no entro.



Y eso quién lo decide, tú?

Si un ser humano está a merced de otro, su vida y su muerte le pertenece? Por qué no legalizadas matar bebés entonces?

Ah qué el bebé está fuera y el feto está dentro, claro claro...


----------



## ArturoB (31 Dic 2022)

Los progres están que echan espuma


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


>



Los que usais esa coletilla para llamar a los ROJOS ASESINOS porque no teneis cojones de llamarlos otra cosa sois MARICONES


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


> Los progres están que echan espuma
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1311057



¿Por que no le escribes tu que usas esa mierda de sitio y le dices que quien tendria que estar en la carcel por asesina es ella?


----------



## NCB (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Deberías saber que nadie es pro-abortista, sino partidario de la libertad de la mujer gestante sobre su cuerpo.
> Los que no reconoceis esa libertad, sois los antiabortistas, que seríais muy felices si todo aborto voluntario fuera delito. Pero no lo verán vuestros ojos..



Subnormal, un feto NO es el cuerpo de la mujer, es un ser humano distinto y diferenciado.

SUBNORMAL


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Ciencia, ¿que ciencia? Como si la ciencia fuese infalible y no se equivocase. En cuanto sacamos la palabra 'ciencia' se tiene que acabar el debate?. Es que ni siquiera es un debate científico, es un debate moral.
> 
> No creemos en Dios pero nos creemos cualquier estudio 'científico' escrito por cualquier persona que no conocemos ni conoceremos. Como si la ciencia no supiese de modas y sesgos. ¿Y si dentro de 20 años sale un estudio que pone en evidencia que los fetos no sufren? Porque por cada estudio que dice una cosa, hay otro que dice todo lo contrario.
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que si utilizamos el argumento de 'es que no puede sobrevivir solo', estamos justificando cualquier muerte 'porque no puede vivir solo'. En cualquier momento ese argumento se puede volver en tu contra y que a a tí te den matarile porque 'no puedes sobrevivir por tí misma'. Ya se trata de una enfermedad 'cara' de curar, tu falta de recursos, que te hagas mayor y no puedas 'aportar nada' a la sociedad. Es un argumento muy peligroso. Le estamos dando potestad a otros para acabar con la vida humana usando un argumento tan relativo, fútil y nada atemporal como 'ser útil'. Si no puedes vivir por tí mismo, eres un inutil, si eres un inútil no tienes dignidad y si no tienes dignidad, no tienes derecho a vivir.



Ya.
La Ciencia es buena si te dá la razón, pero es mala si te la quita.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

Y los progres son LEEEEEEEERRRRRRDOSSSSS. Han entendido la analogía al revés.

Como para ellos abortar moralmente no tiene nada malo, se echan las manos a la cabeza porque alguien compare asesinar a un bebé no nato en el vientre materno con un aborto. Porque piensan que el mensaje que se quiere trasmitir es la de restar importancia al ASESINATO DEL BEBÉ por parte del hombre que apuñaló a la madre!!!!. Piensan que se les está diciendo 'buaaahhh, no es tan malo que un hombre mate a un bebé en el vientre materno, porque si no es malo abortar un bebé, no puede ser malo apuñalar a la madre'.

ES JUSTO AL REVÉS!!!!. Se les está diciendo 'precisamente porque es un crimen cruento y cruel asesinar a un bebé nonato a puñaladas, es un crimen cruento y cruel ABORTAR un bebé!!!!.

No ven la similitud entre la gravedad de abortar un bebé en el vientre materno y matarlo a puñaladas. Para ellos no hay comparación posible, porque abortar no es malo. No ven que es el misto acto en los dos casos.

Y a todas a las de 'mi cuerpo es mio y tengo derecho', decirle que sí, que su cuerpo es suyo y tienen derecho, pero que hay un orden en los derechos y una jerarquía. Hay derechos que no pueden estar por encima de otros derechos, si no justo al revés, porque no se trata solo de tu vida, tu cuerpo no te pertenece en lo relativo a esa otra vida.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Subnormal, un feto NO es el cuerpo de la mujer, es un ser humano distinto y diferenciado.
> 
> SUBNORMAL



Oye, subnormal tu puto padre, que no debió engendrarte, así que no me insultes.
Y un embrión o un feto no es "distinto" porque el cuerpo de la mujer no lo rechaza, como sucede con los trasplantes. Ni es un ser humano. Para eso, tiene que nacer.

A ver si la pandilla vaticana os vais acostumbrando a razonar en vez de a gritar, joder.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Ya.
> La Ciencia es buena si te dá la razón, pero es mala si te la quita.



Precisamente por eso, no podemos fiarnos de la ciencia. Porque en el momento actual, no se trata de 'ciencia' como medio para saber, si no de estudios científicos que intentan sesgar la verdad hacia un lado u otro. 

El hombre común ha sobrevivido sin 'ciencia' muchos años. Si echamos la vista atrás, hace 100 años el porcentaje de la gente que no sabía leer era superior a la que sí sabía. ¿Porqué es tan importante ahora la ciencia?. Al hombre en su conjunto la ciencia no ha tenido que decirle que tiene que respirar, beber agua y alimentarse para saber que está vivo. La hemos convertido en la coletilla sin la cual no se puede vivir.

Lo que antes era ciencia hoy en día es magufería y lo que hoy consideramos ciencia, en 100 años posiblemente sea también magufería.

Por eso no es infalible y no podemos dejar decisiones morales en manos de una ciencia que cambia según las modas.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Y los progres son LEEEEEEEERRRRRRDOSSSSS. Han entendido la analogía al revés.
> 
> Como para ellos abortar moralmente no tiene nada malo, se echan las manos a la cabeza porque alguien compare asesinar a un bebé no nato en el vientre materno con un aborto. Porque piensan que el mensaje que se quiere trasmitir es la de restar importancia al ASESINATO DEL BEBÉ por parte del hombre que apuñaló a la madre!!!!. Piensan que se les está diciendo 'buaaahhh, no es tan malo que un hombre mate a un bebé en el vientre materno, porque si no es malo abortar un bebé, no puede ser malo apuñalar a la madre'.
> 
> ...



El nasciturus tiene derechos reconocidos, pero dentro de determinados plazos, prima la voluntad de la madre 
Si no estáis de acuerdo, reformar la Ley o prohibid el aborto directamente. Hablamos de una decisión política, no moral


----------



## Gotthard (31 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Claro, las mujeres no habrían creado guerras ¿y? De eso se trata, de que hay DIFERENCIAS.
> Lo mismo que los hombres matan más en todo tipo de delitos y se matan más incluso a sí mismos.
> ¿Te crees que el sexo más capaz de suicidarse no iba abortar cuando el embarazo le viniese mal?



La guerra seguiria existiendo, aunque solo hubiera mujeres, estamos programados geneticamente para competir por los recursos.


----------



## Gotthard (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Oye, subnormal tu puto padre, que no debió engendrarte, así que no me insultes.
> Y un embrión o un feto no es "distinto" porque el cuerpo de la mujer no lo rechaza, como sucede con los trasplantes. Ni es un ser humano. Para eso, tiene que nacer.
> 
> A ver si la pandilla vaticana os vais acostumbrando a razonar en vez de a gritar, joder.



El embrión es completamente ajeno al cuerpo de la mujer, la composición genetica del feto es completamente distinta a la de los padres que lo engendran. Por tanto lo que hay en el vientre es un INDIVIDUO distinto de la madre y el padre.

Y si es un SER HUMANO, lo que no es es una PERSONA FÍSICA que es una figura jurídica, pero ser humano es desde la concepción ya que alberga toda la información genetica para desarrollar una vida humana por completo.


----------



## NCB (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Oye, subnormal tu puto padre, que no debió engendrarte, así que no me insultes.
> Y un embrión o un feto no es "distinto" porque el cuerpo de la mujer no lo rechaza, como sucede con los trasplantes. Ni es un ser humano. Para eso, tiene que nacer.
> 
> A ver si la pandilla vaticana os vais acostumbrando a razonar en vez de a gritar, joder.



Jajajaja pero qué lerdo eres. Por qué te piensas que tienen náuseas y vómitos? El cuerpo de la mujer rechaza al feto como ser extraño dentro de ella, es una paradoja biológica fruto de la imperfección evolutiva.

Lo que determina si somos humanos es nuestro código genético, no el estar dentro o fuera de un útero, SUBNORMAL ILETRADO.

Y ahora me comes la polla y los huevos de postre.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Precisamente por eso, no podemos fiarnos de la ciencia. Porque en el momento actual, no se trata de 'ciencia' como medio para saber, si no de estudios científicos que intentan sesgar la verdad hacia un lado u otro.
> 
> El hombre común ha sobrevivido sin 'ciencia' muchos años. Si echamos la vista atrás, hace 100 años el porcentaje de la gente que no sabía leer era superior a la que sí sabía. ¿Porqué es tan importante ahora la ciencia?. Al hombre en su conjunto la ciencia no ha tenido que decirle que tiene que respirar, beber agua y alimentarse para saber que está vivo. La hemos convertido en la coletilla sin la cual no se puede vivir.
> 
> ...



La Ciencia nos ha civilizado y nos ha llevado hasta donde estamos. Y la Ciencia no cambia por modas, sino por teorías o paradigmas que cambian.
¿Crees que aborto voluntario debe ser siempre prohibido porque tú moral te lo prohíbe a ti?.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Jajajaja pero qué lerdo eres. Por qué te piensas que tienen náuseas y vómitos? El cuerpo de la mujer rechaza al feto como ser extraño dentro de ella, es una paradoja biológica fruto de imperfección evolutiva.
> 
> Lo que determina si somos humanos es nuestro código genético, no el estar dentro o fuera de un útero, SUBNORMAL ILETRADO.
> 
> Y ahora me comes la polla y los huevos de postre.



Qué te los coma tu puto padre desde el ignore 
Adiós, IM-BE-CIL.


----------



## CaCO3 (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> El feto no puede salir corriendo, está ocupando un espacio privado y unipersonal, lo demás es bla, bla, bla, bla...
> 
> La cartera no es mía, no la he creado yo ni está dentro de mi.



Está ocupando ese espacio como consecuencia de una decisión que tú tomaste. ¿Qué parte de que las mujeres deben asumir la responsabilidad de sus actos no has entendido? Ninguna, claro: la mierda feminista ha convertido a la mujer en un ser incapaz de entender que las responsabilidades hay que asumirlas.



Catalinius dijo:


> Es muy fácil: tu no abortarías pero hay mujeres que sí y TU no puedes evitarlo.



Claro que no puedo impedir que mujeres asesinen, por que es legal. Como tú no podrías impedir que cualquiera te pegara una paliza de muerte, si fuera legal. Lo cual no quita, que moralmente sean repugnante ambas cosas. Asume tu responsabilidad, y deja de buscar excusas.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (31 Dic 2022)

Aborto, aborto, zona de exclusión presellada...


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> La Ciencia nos ha civilizado y nos ha llevado hasta donde estamos. Y la Ciencia no cambia por modas, sino por teorías o paradigmas que cambian.
> ¿Crees que aborto voluntario debe ser siempre prohibido porque tú moral te lo prohíbe a ti?.



¿Debe ser legal porque a tí te parece bien en tú moral?
¿Despenalizas la violencia de género porque a tí te importa un comino lo que le pase a una maruja de Albacete que ni la conoces?


----------



## Chocochomocho (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Si es inviable fuera de...no es vida aún



Negando la ciencia de la que hacéis tanta gala, me mofo.


----------



## Chocochomocho (31 Dic 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Está ocupando ese espacio como consecuencia de una decisión que tú tomaste. ¿Qué parte de que las mujeres deben asumir la responsabilidad de sus actos no has entendido? Ninguna, claro: la mierda feminista ha convertido a la mujer en un ser incapaz de entender que las responsabilidades hay que asumirlas.
> 
> 
> 
> Claro que no puedo impedir que mujeres asesinen, por que es legal. Como tú no podrías impedir que cualquiera te pegara una paliza de muerte, si fuera legal. Lo cual no quita, que moralmente sean repugnante ambas cosas. Asume tu responsabilidad, y deja de buscar excusas.



Que la preñen>>>> quitar una vida. Luego son las que te hablan de moralidad.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cada uno hace lo que gusta con lo que tiene dentro, hasta con las almorranas.



Las almorranas tiene tu ADN, un feto no, ergo, no eres tú, es otra persona.


----------



## Persea (31 Dic 2022)

«Los alumnos se quedan con la boca abierta en embriología»


La Universidad de Navarra ha publicado un vídeo sobre el desarrollo del ser humano en sus primeras ocho semanas de vida




alfayomega.es







esto que ustedes ven aqui es lo que se aborta legalmente en españa


----------



## kikoseis (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cada uno hace lo que gusta con lo que tiene dentro, hasta con las almorranas.



Muy bien eh. Misma categoría una almorrana que un feto.

Veo que tu maquinaria de clasificar va a tope ::


----------



## alas97 (31 Dic 2022)

A las mujeres se les olvida que son las que aseguran la continuidad de la especie.

se que para la elite se la sopla, pero hay que ser subnormal salir embarazada y darle picota a tu prole usando como justificación "mi carrusel mi decisión"

Existiendo tantos métodos anticonceptivos para no llegar a esa situación.

Hay que ser HDGP.


----------



## Wattman (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Yo no entro en discusión sobre
> "casos de laboratorio".
> La personalidad, o sea, ser sujeto de derechos, se origina con el nacimiento conforme al Código Civil. Y si los meapilas no estáis de acuerdo, modificadlo. O prohibid el aborto en cualquier caso, como estaba en tiempos de vuestro Caudillo. Pero no hay cojones.



Estamos en 2022 y practicamente en 2023 , el futuro es hoy , asi que la tecnologia traera soluciones a este problema y creara nuevos .
Y el Caudillo o cuclillo lo seria de tu padre o abuelo .


----------



## Wattman (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Y el aborto nunca ha sido considerado como un asesinato en ninguna civilización. Y si el cristianismo lo consideró así, se debió a que los amos romanos preñaban a sus esclavas y las obligaban a abortar. Y el cristianismo era la Religión de los esclavos.



El aborto era muy dificil antiguamente y tantas se morian de abortos mal hechos como de partos , los romanos eran mas de abandonar bebes en altares de cruces de caminos y cosas asi .


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Muy bien eh. Misma categoría una almorrana que un feto.
> 
> Veo que tu maquinaria de clasificar va a tope ::



Pues para quien aborta le resulta más problemático que una vena inflamada,sí.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Las almorranas tiene tu ADN, un feto no, ergo, no eres tú, es otra persona.



Sí lo tiene, es tuyo, está DENTRO DE TI...lo demás sobra, ninguna situación es igual, puede peligrar hasta tu vida por llevarlo dentro.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Negando la ciencia de la que hacéis tanta gala, me mofo.



No soy feminista y mucho menos roja, voto a Vox, pero el derecho a abortar es sagrado, será Dios quien juzgue.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Está ocupando ese espacio como consecuencia de una decisión que tú tomaste. ¿Qué parte de que las mujeres deben asumir la responsabilidad de sus actos no has entendido? Ninguna, claro: la mierda feminista ha convertido a la mujer en un ser incapaz de entender que las responsabilidades hay que asumirlas.
> 
> 
> 
> Claro que no puedo impedir que mujeres asesinen, por que es legal. Como tú no podrías impedir que cualquiera te pegara una paliza de muerte, si fuera legal. Lo cual no quita, que moralmente sean repugnante ambas cosas. Asume tu responsabilidad, y deja de buscar excusas.



Mujer que quiere abortar, aborta. Y yo la apoyo


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Y eso quién lo decide, tú?
> 
> *Si un ser humano está a merced de otro, su vida y su muerte le pertenece*? Por qué no legalizadas matar bebés entonces?
> 
> Ah qué el bebé está fuera y el feto está dentro, claro claro...



SÍ PORQUE ESTÁ DENTRO DE TU CUERPO; YO CON MI CUERPO HAGO LO QUE QUIERO Y SI HE CREADO ALGO DENTRO DE MI CUERPO QUE NO QUIERO, LO DESECHO.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Cambias de excusa, pero da igual, no deja de ser igual de ridícula y patética
> 
> De todos modos en base a tu nueva excusa una mujer puede meterle una broca por la coronilla a su bebé aunque sea el día antes del parto, o justo el momento antes de que se le asome durante el parto, como está dentro…
> 
> ...



No, porque ya SERÍA VIABLE FUERA.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Bueno pero a lo que voy, el ADN no es totalmente tuyo.
> Y en caso de no eliminación, exigirias (y la ley también) que un notas financie de por vida a tu producto.
> Siendo la corriente social tradicional y mainstream no deja de ser muy sexista: si me interesa esto es exclusivamente mío y si no me interesa, apechuga quieras o no.



Mientras los hombres no puedan engendrar y parir o abortar, es lo que hay.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> La Ciencia nos ha civilizado y nos ha llevado hasta donde estamos. Y la Ciencia no cambia por modas, sino por teorías o paradigmas que cambian.
> ¿Crees que aborto voluntario debe ser siempre prohibido porque tú moral te lo prohíbe a ti?.



No, el hombre ha creado la civilización, y la ciencia es algo que se va descubriendo por el camino. Si la ciencia cambia por teorías o paradigmas, entonces es relativa al paradigma del momento. Y todo lo que es relativo al momento es una moda. No hay más. Y estamos mezclando ciencia con moral. 

Creo que el aborto voluntario debe de ser prohibido porque es malo para la sociedad en conjunto, porque el derecho a la vida no puede depender de lo que piense una generación en concreto en un momento particular. Y si tú decides hoy por la vida de alguien en base a criterios del tipo 'me viene mal', en cualquier momento alguien puede decidir sobre tu vida, porque le viene mal que vivas. Defender el derecho al a vida, implica defender la vida de un feto en el vientre materno, y tambien defender la vida de un progre, por muy gilipollas que me parezca y me venga mal escucharlo. ¿Entiendes a donde quiero ir?.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> No, el hombre ha creado la civilización, y la ciencia es algo que se va descubriendo por el camino. Si la ciencia cambia por teorías o paradigmas, entonces es relativa al paradigma del momento. Y todo lo que es relativo al momento es una moda. No hay más. Y estamos mezclando ciencia con moral.
> 
> Creo que el aborto voluntario debe de ser prohibido porque es malo para la sociedad en conjunto, porque el derecho a la vida no puede depender de lo que piense una generación en concreto en un momento particular. Y si tú decides hoy por la vida de alguien en base a criterios del tipo 'me viene mal', en cualquier momento alguien puede decidir sobre tu vida, porque le viene mal que vivas. Defender el derecho al a vida, implica defender la vida de un feto en el vientre materno, y tambien defender la vida de un progre, por muy gilipollas que me parezca y me venga mal escucharlo. ¿Entiendes a donde quiero ir?.



Muy bonito, pero el cuerpo y la mente que sufre no es la de la sociedad ni la tuya, tu no tienes derecho a decidir sobre la vida de los demás y estar embarazada es un RIESGO físico y emocional que ha de digerir y decidir esa persona.
El feto no es una persona, son células en desarrollo.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Muy bonito, pero el cuerpo y la mente que sufre no es la de la sociedad ni la tuya, tu no tienes derecho a decidir sobre la vida de los demás y estar embarazada es un RIESGO físico y emocional que ha de digerir y decidir esa persona.



Muy sencillo, si tan peligroso te parece estar embarazada. NO TE EMBARACES. ¿Cual es el problema? 

Tienes a tu disposición muchos métodos anticonceptivos. Puedes ir al médico y que te esterilicen. Nadie te obliga a embarazarte y puedes utilizar más de un método anticonceptivo, por si no te fías de uno solo. Y sin tan traumático te parecen los embarazos, NO TE ACERQUES A UNA POLLA A MENOS DE 100 METROS. Y no te pasará nada. 

Sigo sin ver el problema.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La única diferencia entre un bebé asesinado por abortistas y el que está a punto de nacer ...
> son 3 meses en una expectativa de vida de 90 años .
> 
> La diferencia entre los 2 millones de niños españoles asesinados desde que Zapatero llegó en los trenes de Atocha y las criaturitas en el vientre de Irene Montero ... la desconozco.



Está claro que los países con más natalidad son los más pobres porque son los más normales porque viven como vivió la humanidad durante cientos de miles de años. Estamos diseñados para vivir así .

¿ son pobres los animales que viven libres en su ecosistema ?

La llamada pobreza surge de la comparación y la envidia . Hasta en las tribus más primitivas que viven en la edad de piedra, son orgullosos y no se consideran inferiores a nadie. Tiene más orgullo y dignidad una negra cargada de hijos que una cajera del supermercado que es parte de un hardware como un burro dando vueltas a una noria.

Por ejemplo Mauritania ( que están ahí al lado ) tienen una media de 5 hijos por mujer.
La natalidad no tiene nada que ver con los recursos económicos sino con el equilibrio mental de la mujer como hembra de la especie humana.



















Demografía de Mauritania PoblaciónyEstadísticas vitales


Este artículo trata sobre las características demográficas de la población de Mauritania (en árabe : التركيبة السكانية في موريتانيا ), incluida la densidad de población , el origen étnico , el nivel de educación , la salud de la población, el estado económico , las afiliaciones religiosas y...




hmong.es


----------



## Antiparticula (31 Dic 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Un feto es un ser indefenso pero se forma a costa del cuerpo de su madre, con todo lo que eso conlleva en cuanto a la salud de la propia madre(durante toda la historia millones de madres han muerto en el parto, el cuerpo a muchas nunca se les queda igual que antes, etc), su forma de vida(a veces pierde el trabajo por el embarazo), etc...
> Tengo el firme convencimiento de que si los hombres parieran abortarían libremente, sin que eso sea incompatible con la protección a los débiles.
> Por cierto: en otras épocas a los niños discapacitados/deformes los mataban o debajan morir abandonados, así que no me creo que hombres con embarazos indeseados no hubieran estado abortando legalmente y con el consentimiento de toda la sociedad si el embarazo les suponía un estorbo o mucha molestia.
> Pero ni tu hipótesis ni la mía podrán jamás demostrarse, pues los hombres cuando puedan parir será a base de algo artifiicial , por lo tanto muy deseado y nunca accidental como los embarazos de muchas mujeres.



EN realidad si hoy en día es legal el aborto es porque a quien más le interesa es a los propios hombres. Desde que se descubrió la mardita prueba del ADN.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Mientras los hombres no puedan engendrar y parir o abortar, es lo que hay.



Pueden engendrar, otras cosas no.
Pero, tendrías tu algún derecho a que alguien te opere de un tumor si no eres médico? O solo si te haces la cirugía tu sola?

Sea como fuere, si se dictamina no tener derechos no procede tener obligaciones ( legales, financieras, hereditarias...) y que la mujer se lo haga todo y se lo pague sola, sería lo más proporcionado.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Muy sencillo, si tan peligroso te parece estar embarazada. NO TE EMBARACES. ¿Cual es el problema?
> 
> Tienes a tu disposición muchos métodos anticonceptivos. Puedes ir al médico y que te esterilicen. Nadie te obliga a embarazarte y puedes utilizar más de un método anticonceptivo, por si no te fías de uno solo. Y sin tan traumático te parecen los embarazos, NO TE ACERQUES A UNA POLLA A MENOS DE 100 METROS. Y no te pasará nada.
> 
> Sigo sin ver el problema.



Ciertamente.
A pocos centímetros todos tenemos un ano que puede ser explorado.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Ciertamente.
> A pocos centímetros todos tenemos un ano que puede ser explorado.




Siempre puede haber un resbalón. Mejor no arriesgar si embarazarse es algo que te va a arruinar la vida.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> EN realidad si hoy en día es legal el aborto es porque a quien más le interesa es a los propios hombres. Desde que se descubrió la mardita prueba del ADN.



Te equivocas.
A quien interesa abortar es a la mujer.
Hay que explicar estas cosas a estas alturas?
El hombre se abstiene del tema, salvo que tenga una ética desarrollada.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Siempre puede haber un resbalón. Mejor no arriesgar si embarazarse es algo que te va a arruinar la vida.



Jaja, el arruinado es Manolito que acaba hecho un amasijo en el contenedor de una clínica.


----------



## Wattman (31 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> EN realidad si hoy en día es legal el aborto es porque a quien más le interesa es a los propios hombres. Desde que se descubrió la mardita prueba del ADN.



No el aborto es la herramienta , el que se hayan dado derechos de herencia , manutencion y etc a los hijos bastardos es lo que hace insistir a un varon para que su amante-follamiga-rollete aborte.
Si se cambiasen las leyes para que un hombre solo tuviese que mantener a los hijos engendrados dentro del matrimonio (como antiguamente) habria menos abortos .
No se si a estas alturas ayudaria a aumentar la natalidad , la gente esta tan loca y hay unas inercias que sera muy dificil que algo cambie a mejor .


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Mujer que quiere abortar, aborta. Y yo la apoyo



Puedes apoyar lo que quieras tambien hay gente que apoyan las guerras, las masacres, los genocidios....


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Muy sencillo, si tan peligroso te parece estar embarazada. NO TE EMBARACES. *¿Cual es el problema?*
> 
> Tienes a tu disposición muchos métodos anticonceptivos. Puedes ir al médico y que te esterilicen. Nadie te obliga a embarazarte y puedes utilizar más de un método anticonceptivo, por si no te fías de uno solo. Y sin tan traumático te parecen los embarazos, NO TE ACERQUES A UNA POLLA A MENOS DE 100 METROS. Y no te pasará nada.
> 
> Sigo sin ver el problema.



Que hay accidentes porque así nos hizo alguien, igual que hay impulsos porque así nos hizo alguien....cuestión de suerte y luego como humanos que somos decidimos sobre el interior de nuestros cuerpos sin que sea fácil dicha decisión, pero es privada.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Puedes apoyar lo que quieras tambien hay gente que apoyan las guerras, las masacres, los genocidios....



Cuestión de ideas, yo apoyo a quienes quieren abortar, tu si apoyas a los pederastas o a los etarras o yo qué se...tu problema o tu idea


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> No el aborto es la herramienta , el que se hayan dado derechos de herencia , manutencion y etc a los hijos bastardos es lo que hace insistir a un varon para que su amante-follamiga-rollete aborte.
> Si se cambiasen las leyes para que un hombre solo tuviese que mantener a los hijos engendrados dentro del matrimonio (como antiguamente) habria menos abortos .
> No se si a estas alturas ayudaria a aumentar la natalidad , la gente esta tan loca y hay unas inercias que sera muy dificil que algo cambie a mejor .



La mujer preñá no tiene al churumbel porque lo vaya a mantener el padre, es algo muy privado y muy personal.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Que hay accidentes porque así nos hizo alguien, igual que hay impulsos porque así nos hizo alguien....cuestión de suerte y luego como humanos que somos decidimos sobre el interior de nuestros cuerpos sin que sea fácil dicha decisión, pero es privada.



Pero sin tan terrofíficos son los embarazos a todos los niveles, lo mejor sería abstenerse, ¿no crees?. Vamos, me dicen que por hacer X mi vida se va a hacer puñetas, y ni de coña hago X. Y me alejo de todo lo que sea X.


OJO, decidir sobre la vida y la muerte no es una decisión PRIVADA. Es una decisión que implica a mucha gente. Aunque se trate de tu vida, siempre se implica a más gente. Y encima ni siquiera les das opción a no implicarse.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (31 Dic 2022)

Esta hija de puta dice que el alma es una creencia ...pues tiro en la nuca y a seguir .....si ella no se pone valor a si vida ...yo tampoco


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Pero sin tan terrofíficos son los embarazos a todos los niveles, lo mejor sería abstenerse, ¿no crees?. Vamos, me dicen que por hacer X mi vida se va a hacer puñetas, y ni de coña hago X. Y me alejo de todo lo que sea X.
> 
> 
> OJO, decidir sobre la vida y la muerte no es una decisión PRIVADA. Es una decisión que implica a mucha gente. Aunque se trate de tu vida, siempre se implica a más gente. Y encima ni siquiera les das opción a no implicarse.



No es así de fácil, también te dicen que no te emborraches y de pronto...uf....que no te acerques a la orilla porque te puede mojar y de pronto...uf...la ola....cosas que pasan y cuando pasan se toman decisiones privadas.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Pero sin tan terrofíficos son los embarazos a todos los niveles, lo mejor sería abstenerse, ¿no crees?. Vamos, me dicen que por hacer X mi vida se va a hacer puñetas, y ni de coña hago X. Y me alejo de todo lo que sea X.
> 
> 
> OJO, decidir sobre la vida y la muerte no es una decisión PRIVADA. Es una decisión que implica a mucha gente. Aunque se trate de tu vida, siempre se implica a más gente. Y encima ni siquiera les das opción a no implicarse.



La vida de la madre por encima de la del FETO


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No es así de fácil, también te dicen que no te emborraches y de pronto...uf....que no te acerques a la orilla porque te puede mojar y de pronto...uf...la ola....cosas que pasan y cuando pasan se toman decisiones privadas.



Entonces estamos hablando de irresponsabilidad. Así que cuando somos irresponsables, necesitamos un parche para arreglar la irresponsabilidad y en lugar de hacernos cargo de ello, decidimos dar carpetazo diciendo 'es una decisión privada'.

Supongo que juzgarás de la misma manera que te juzgas a ti misma a cualquier irresponsable que por su irresponsabilidad cause un mal a otros.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Entonces estamos hablando de irresponsabilidad. Así que cuando somos irresponsables, necesitamos un parche para arreglar la irresponsabilidad y en lugar de hacernos cargo de ello, decidimos dar carpetazo diciendo 'es una decisión privada'.
> 
> Supongo que juzgarás de la misma manera que te juzgas a ti misma a cualquier irresponsable que por su irresponsabilidad cause un mal a otros.



Hacerse cargo tb es abortar, no hacerse cargo es darlo en adopción.
La diferencia entre tu y yo, es que yo soy la que no juzgo


----------



## Sir Connor (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Wattman (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La mujer preñá no tiene al churumbel porque lo vaya a mantener el padre, es algo muy privado y muy personal.



Si se preña de un millonario lleva el boleto premiado de 1° premio del Gordo de Navidad , y si te apuras igual el billete entero .


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> Si se preña de un millonario lleva el boleto premiado de 1° premio del Gordo de Navidad , y si te apuras igual el billete entero .



Pero si no quiere tenerlo lo aborta. No cosifiques, para una madre un bebé no es una cosa, son células primero pero luego es un hijo de por vida, por eso deciden, no porque se le mantengan, si no porque es su sentimiento.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La vida de la madre por encima de la del FETO



Estas mezclando churras con merinas.

En el aborto voluntario, no hay peligro para la madre. Es la excusa que se usa para abortar. Y muchas veces es la excusa de una conciencia que sabe que está obrando mal y necesita un 'analgésico' para callar.

Que una madre tenga que perder a su hijo porque pone en riesgo su propia vida, es una acción tan dolorosa para la propia madre que ni querrá tomar tal decisión. Y a esa pobre madre las estás poniendo al mismo nivel que a una persona que irresponsablemente tiene un accidente y decide arreglar la irresponsabilidad abortando. Lo mismito.

Dejad en paz a las pobres madres que pierden un hijo por problemas reales de salud, que ya bastante tienen con lo suyo y decid las cosas por su nombre, abortáis porque no os viene bien tener el bebé. Desecháis el bebé por puro egoismo. Que es voluntario, por supuesto, y que es tu cuerpo, por supuesto. Pero si en el futuro, alguien decide por ti, piensa que tú sentaste ese precedente.


----------



## rondo (31 Dic 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que el forero @chusto, que es un hombre de la raza superior negra, tiene un buen argumento. Lo que pasa es que ese no es el punto del asunto.



Si es negro tiene el CI de un mono


----------



## NCB (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> SÍ PORQUE ESTÁ DENTRO DE TU CUERPO; YO CON MI CUERPO HAGO LO QUE QUIERO Y SI HE CREADO ALGO DENTRO DE MI CUERPO QUE NO QUIERO, LO DESECHO.



A ver si pillas un cáncer y no lo desechas, HIJADEPUTA


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

NCB dijo:


> A ver si pillas un cáncer y no lo desechas, HIJADEPUTA



Si pudiera lo haría, a lo mejor tu te lo quedas , si lo tienes no te queda otra no?


----------



## NCB (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Si pudiera lo haría, a lo mejor tu te lo quedas , si lo tienes no te queda otra no?



Qué pías retrasada, muérete o vete a tomar por culo, lo mismo me da que me da lo mismo.


----------



## Deitano (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Fa
> 
> Falla en que no hay ningún bebé. Es un feto, que tiene menos derechos.



Fetos en los dos casos.


----------



## Wattman (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pero si no quiere tenerlo lo aborta. No cosifiques, para una madre un bebé no es una cosa, son células primero pero luego es un hijo de por vida, por eso deciden, no porque se le mantengan, si no porque es su sentimiento.



Por que la mujer moderna vive disociada de su utero , cada vez que se embaraza su utero le canta : " llevo un bebe , este sera adulto en veinte años , en treinta y cinco años seras abuela " .
Y la mujer liberada le contesta , no quiero ser madre ni en treinta y pico años abuela , aun soy joven y tengo vida por vivir .
Pero la liberacion viene por estatus social , algunas mujeres pobres han conocido a sus madres y tias teniendo hijos jovenes , han conocido abuelas y bisabuelas , su perspectiva de la vida es diferente , por que saben que el ultimo "colchon salvavidas" es la familia.
La mujer liberada depende de su trabajo y del estado , pero con la economia como esta ... ¿ cuanto tiempo tardara el estado en no ser capaz de asegurar un nivel de bienestar a la mujer "liberada" y el trabajo ...


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Qué pías retrasada, muérete o vete a tomar por culo, lo mismo me da que me da lo mismo.



Ahí el defensor de la células vivas, desean la muerte y la enfermedad a un ser humano independiente que no conoce...ayyyyyyy qué mal lo haces.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> Por que la mujer moderna vive disociada de su utero , cada vez que se embaraza su utero le canta : " llevo un bebe , este sera adulto en veinte años , en treinta y cinco años seras abuela " .
> Y la mujer liberada le contesta , no quiero ser madre ni en treinta y pico años abuela , aun soy joven y tengo vida por vivir .
> Pero la liberacion viene por estatus social , algunas mujeres pobres han conocido a sus madres y tias teniendo hijos jovenes , han conocido abuelas y bisabuelas , su perspectiva de la vida es diferente , por que saben que el ultimo "colchon salvavidas" es la familia.
> La mujer liberada depende de su trabajo y del estado , pero con la economia como esta ... ¿ cuanto tiempo tardara el estado en no ser capaz de asegurar un nivel de bienestar a la mujer "liberada" y el trabajo ...



La mujeres somos personas normales, que las feministas nos quieran infantilizar no significa que seamos idiotas, hacemos LO QUE QUEREMOS, en función de nuestras NUESTRAS NECESIDADES. Y no seguimos patrones, si no queremos ser madres y nos han preñado (quizá al hombre tampoco le importa lo que pueda pasar), tomamos decisiones, NUNCA AGRADABLES, como abortar.
Tener un hijo no es tener un gato y la decisión la tenemos nosotras, PUNTO.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Hacerse cargo tb es abortar, no hacerse cargo es darlo en adopción.
> La diferencia entre tu y yo, es que yo soy la que no juzgo



Para empezar, juzgar no es malo y es necesario. Cuando se trata de un vestido que ponerse, pues no tiene sentido, pero cuando se trata de una vida sí.

Y te contradices cuando dices que no juzgas, tu primera frase ya es un juicio de valor. Darlo en adopción es una alternativa al aborto que nadie considera. En España hay muchas familias que acogerían con mucho amor a un niño. Por no decir lo que el niño gana, que es la vida. Y si la madre no se cree capaz de criarlo, pues también le resuelve el problema, pero salvando una vida, no tirándola a la papelera. 

La diferencia entre tú y yo, es que yo sí considero que el aborto es un asesinato.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Para empezar, juzgar no es malo y es necesario. Cuando se trata de un vestido que ponerse, pues no tiene sentido, pero cuando se trata de una vida sí.
> 
> Y te contradices cuando dices que no juzgas, tu primera frase ya es un juicio de valor. Darlo en adopción es una alternativa al aborto que nadie considera. En España hay muchas familias que acogerían con mucho amor a un niño. Por no decir lo que el niño gana, que es la vida. Y si la madre no se cree capaz de criarlo, pues también le resuelve el problema, pero salvando una vida, no tirándola a la papelera.
> 
> La diferencia entre tú y yo, es que yo sí considero que el aborto es un asesinato.



Pues ahí lo tienes, deja abortar legalmente y controlas y diriges y hasta puedes promover un cambio de opción por INFORMACIÓN, no coacción.
Yo no considero asesinato el aborto : echar células fuera.
Y no te equivoques: en este país nadie puede adoptar bebés y NUNCA sabes si así el niño gana.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pues ahí lo tienes, deja abortar legalmente y controlas y diriges y hasta puedes promover un cambio de opción por INFORMACIÓN, no coacción.
> Yo no considero asesinato el aborto : echar células fuera.
> Y no te equivoques: en este país nadie puede adoptar bebés y NUNCA sabes si así el niño gana.



¿Pero de que coacción estás hablando? ¿Quien coacciona a las mujeres para engendrar? Está prohibido en las clínicas abortivas informar de opciones distintas al aborto. Pero si hasta la policia se lleva a gente que se acerca a una clínica para preguntarle a la madre ¿qué necesitas para no abortar? ¿Qué ayuda necesitas?. Sí, es gente que reza, pero ¿rezar te parece una coacción?. Ni siquiera se pueden hacer estudios de mujeres que con el tiempo reniegan del aborto. La coacción viene precisamente del lado contrario, de las clínicas abortivas y de la legislación. 

¿Que si ganas más adoptado o abortado?. Para mi es obvio que gana si el niño es adoptado. Claro que no sé si va a tener una vida plena o no, de eso nadie tiene garantia, ni siquiera los más ricos, pero creo que es mejor destino que una trituradora de carne. Pero tampoco tienes la garantía de lo contrario, de que vaya a tener una mala vida por haber nacido.


----------



## Wattman (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La mujeres somos personas normales, que las feministas nos quieran infantilizar no significa que seamos idiotas, hacemos LO QUE QUEREMOS, en función de nuestras NUESTRAS NECESIDADES. Y no seguimos patrones, si no queremos ser madres y nos han preñado (quizá al hombre tampoco le importa lo que pueda pasar), tomamos decisiones, NUNCA AGRADABLES, como abortar.
> Tener un hijo no es tener un gato y la decisión la tenemos nosotras, PUNTO.



Es peor un gato que un hijo , un hijo o hija puede vivir 85 años , un gato puede morir a los 5 o 7 años y si lo quieres te dolera igual cuando se muera como si fuese un hijo , y multiplicalo 10 y al final de tu vida habra sido como si hubieses perdido a 10 personas muy queridas.
Es la sociedad con sus leyes presuntamente protectoras de la infancia las que impiden que nazcan mas niños .
El dia que que un perro o gato tenga tantos derechos como una persona los perros y gatos se extinguiran , por que para ser libres tendremos perros y gatos robot que no necesitaran tanta proteccion y que no generaran tantos problemas a sus propietarios.

Al final es la sociedad con sus leyes ahoga a sus ciudadanos cuando el aborto y otros problemas tienen que ver con el sentido moral de cada persona .
Las leyes no pueden sustituir la moralidad individual pero lo intentan y el resultado es menos libertad individual .


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> ¿Pero de que coacción estás hablando? ¿Quien coacciona a las mujeres para engendrar? Está prohibido en las clínicas abortivas informar de opciones distintas al aborto. Pero si hasta la policia se lleva a gente que se acerca a una clínica para preguntarle a la madre ¿qué necesitas para no abortar? ¿Qué ayuda necesitas?. Sí, es gente que reza, pero ¿rezar te parece una coacción?. Ni siquiera se pueden hacer estudios de mujeres que con el tiempo reniegan del aborto. La coacción viene precisamente del lado contrario, de las clínicas abortivas y de la legislación.
> 
> ¿Que si ganas más adoptado o abortado?. Para mi es obvio que gana si el niño es adoptado. Claro que no sé si va a tener una vida plena o no, de eso nadie tiene garantia, ni siquiera los más ricos, pero creo que es mejor destino que una trituradora de carne. Pero tampoco tienes la garantía de lo contrario, de que vaya a tener una mala vida por haber nacido.



Como te coaccionan para dar pecho en los propios hospitales.
REspeto ante las decisiones.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La mujer preñá no tiene al churumbel porque lo vaya a mantener el padre, es algo muy privado y muy personal.



Jaja. Esto es para decírselo a la esposa de Papuchi.
Niño-seguro de vida, lo cual no es el primer caso en el mundo mundial.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> ¿Pero de que coacción estás hablando? ¿Quien coacciona a las mujeres para engendrar? Está prohibido en las clínicas abortivas informar de opciones distintas al aborto. Pero si hasta la policia se lleva a gente que se acerca a una clínica para preguntarle a la madre ¿qué necesitas para no abortar? ¿Qué ayuda necesitas?. Sí, es gente que reza, pero ¿rezar te parece una coacción?. Ni siquiera se pueden hacer estudios de mujeres que con el tiempo reniegan del aborto. La coacción viene precisamente del lado contrario, de las clínicas abortivas y de la legislación.
> 
> ¿Que si ganas más adoptado o abortado?. Para mi es obvio que gana si el niño es adoptado. Claro que no sé si va a tener una vida plena o no, de eso nadie tiene garantia, ni siquiera los más ricos, pero creo que es mejor destino que una trituradora de carne. Pero tampoco tienes la garantía de lo contrario, de que vaya a tener una mala vida por haber nacido.



Sobreestimas la vida en sí misma...es un valle de lágrimas.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> Es peor un gato que un hijo , un hijo o hija puede vivir 85 años , un gato puede morir a los 5 o 7 años y si lo quieres te dolera igual cuando se muera como si fuese un hijo , y multiplicalo 10 y al final de tu vida habra sido como si hubieses perdido a 10 personas muy queridas.
> Es la sociedad con sus leyes presuntamente protectoras de la infancia las que* impiden que nazcan mas niños .*
> El dia que que un perro o gato tenga tantos derechos como una persona los perros y gatos se extinguiran , por que para ser libres tendremos perros y gatos robot que no necesitaran tanta proteccion y que no generaran tantos problemas a sus propietarios.
> 
> ...



Nadie lo impide, la gente sabe lo que quiere o lo que puede mantener que es distinto.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Jaja. Esto es para decírselo a la esposa de Papuchi.
> Niño-seguro de vida, lo cual no es el primer caso en el mundo mundial.



También también, a veces nos interesa para resolvernos la vida, abortamos, cosificamos, utilizamos....género humano.


----------



## Wattman (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Nadie lo impide, la gente sabe lo que quiere o lo que puede mantener que es distinto.



Cuando se reglamenta algo se limita ese algo , cuando el estado dice que tus hijos no son tuyos , y que te los puede quitar en cualquier momento ...
La gente se cree libre , tan libre como el de la caverna de Platon , que veia sombras y creia conocer la realidad .


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> Cuando se reglamenta algo se limita ese algo , cuando el estado dice que tus hijos no son tuyos , y que te los puede quitar en cualquier momento ...
> La gente se cree libre , tan libre como el de la caverna de Platon , que veia sombras y creia conocer la realidad .



He ahí, como para que nada ni nadie te diga qué hacer con tu vida y lo que tu cuerpo alberga....anda ya.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Estas mezclando churras con merinas.
> 
> En el aborto voluntario, no hay peligro para la madre. Es la excusa que se usa para abortar. Y muchas veces es la excusa de una conciencia que sabe que está obrando mal y necesita un 'analgésico' para callar.
> 
> ...



Yo todos los casos REALES de aborto que conozco no tienen que ver con esos casos lacrimógenos que se cuentan (básicamente para enternecer a los hombres que no se enteran de nada y les encanta eso de damsel in distress)
Una conocida mía el propio abortero le dijo: mira no puedes estar viniendo cada dos por tres, no es saludable, por qué no te pones un tratamiento? Y ella le dijo (y lo cuenta): uy no déjame de chorradas, yo natural natural y ya si eso me lo solucionas... 
Otra que conozco, pues nada, el marido se tuvo que ir a Belgica a trabajar un año y ella se quedó aquí, conociendo gente, hasta que se preñó y fue a la minipimer antes que el otro se enterara de algo. El caso es que volvió y que yo sepa no se ha enterado nada ni de los polvos numerosos ni del bastardillo frustrado.

Con lo cual, esas historias heroicas y dramáticas de vida y muerte no son sino una forma de vender la burra, la inmensa mayoría de los casos no.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Yo todos los casos REALES de aborto que conozco no tienen que ver con esos casos lacrimógenos que se cuentan (básicamente para enternecer a los hombres que no se enteran de nada y les encanta eso de damsel in distress)
> Una conocida mía el propio abortero le dijo: mira no puedes estar viniendo cada dos por tres, no es saludable, por qué no te pones un tratamiento? Y ella le dijo (y lo cuenta): uy no déjame de chorradas, yo natural natural y ya si eso me lo solucionas...
> Otra que conozco, pues nada, el marido se tuvo que ir a Belgica a trabajar un año y ella se quedó aquí, conociendo gente, hasta que se preñó y fue a la minipimer antes que el otro se enterara de algo. El caso es que volvió y que yo sepa no se ha enterado nada ni de los polvos numerosos ni del bastardillo frustrado.
> 
> Con lo cual, esas historias heroicas y dramáticas de vida y muerte no son sino una forma de vender la burra, la inmensa mayoría de los casos no.



Su cuerpo, sus células, su vida.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> No, el hombre ha creado la civilización, y la ciencia es algo que se va descubriendo por el camino. Si la ciencia cambia por teorías o paradigmas, entonces es relativa al paradigma del momento. Y todo lo que es relativo al momento es una moda. No hay más. Y estamos mezclando ciencia con moral.
> 
> Creo que el aborto voluntario debe de ser prohibido porque es malo para la sociedad en conjunto, porque el derecho a la vida no puede depender de lo que piense una generación en concreto en un momento particular. Y si tú decides hoy por la vida de alguien en base a criterios del tipo 'me viene mal', en cualquier momento alguien puede decidir sobre tu vida, porque le viene mal que vivas. Defender el derecho al a vida, implica defender la vida de un feto en el vientre materno, y tambien defender la vida de un progre, por muy gilipollas que me parezca y me venga mal escucharlo. ¿Entiendes a donde quiero ir?.



Disculpa, pero lo único que se te entiende de tanta palabrería hueca, es que deseas imponer tú moral a los demás. Y no tienes derecho a eso. Y no le perdones la vida a los progres, que ellos son también ciudadanos de una Democracia y se saben defender solos.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> malas madres abortistas: prision psiquiatrica



Por fortuna, España es un Estado de Derecho y no verás tal cosa.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿Debe ser legal porque a tí te parece bien en tú moral?
> ¿Despenalizas la violencia de género porque a tí te importa un comino lo que le pase a una maruja de Albacete que ni la conoces?



Mi moral es mía y no la impongo a nadie.
No comparo personas con fetos, y tú no deberías tampoco, pero sllá tu.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Su cuerpo, sus células, su vida.



Aclarate chocho que antes dijiste que estaba en otro cuerpo.
A propos, no solo son tus células, a la del belga se echó el tiempo encima y tuvieron que llamar a Desatascos Reunidos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Por fortuna, España es un Estado de Derecho y no verás tal cosa.



De Derecho no, de Deshecho.

Ya estás con las dislexias?
Es motivo para que hubieras acabado en un contenedor.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (31 Dic 2022)

Me importáis -1 los vivos, imagínate los putos fetos de mierda


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Mi moral es mía y no la impongo a nadie.
> No comparo personas con fetos, y tú no deberías tampoco, pero sllá tu.



La impones ya que legalizar es imponer un mandato jurídico, ya sea esto o el código de circulación.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

Disculpadme pero aquí lo que hay es mucha Doctrina (cristiana, por ejemplo), y muy poco conocimiento de la realidad social.
Allá vosotros y alguna vosotra...


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> La impones ya que legalizar es imponer un mandato jurídico, ya sea esto o el código de circulación.



En el caso de aborto, no.
Si no quieres, no abortas. Nadie te obliga. Pero si el aborto es delito, si que se te obliga a no abortar, contra tu voluntad.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Dic 2022)

ArturoB dijo:


>



Coño, porque en el caso del aborto se supone que es con el consentimiento de la mujer.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Disculpadme pero aquí lo que hay es mucha Doctrina (cristiana, por ejemplo), y muy poco conocimiento de la realidad social.
> Allá vosotros y alguna vosotra...



Dejate de cristianismos y chorradas decadentes que de angelitos y agua bendita no va la vaina.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sí lo tiene, es tuyo, está DENTRO DE TI...lo demás sobra, ninguna situación es igual, puede peligrar hasta tu vida por llevarlo dentro.



El feto no comparte el ADN de la madre. Pero vamos, sino sabes eso da igual todo lo demás. La lástima es que no estuviera de moda abortar cuando tu madre estaba embarazada de ti.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Coño, porque en el caso del aborto se supone que es con el consentimiento de la mujer.



Pero se trata de espachurrar al niño que es lo que importa.
O bien no importa y que sea espachurrado sin mayor miramiento.
El consentimiento viene después como algo accesorio, porque y si el que se lo carga es el padre del monstruito? Acaso no tiene derecho también a interrumpirlo?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pero se trata de espachurrar al niño que es lo que importa.
> O bien no importa y que sea espachurrado sin mayor miramiento.
> El consentimiento viene después como algo accesorio, porque y si el que se lo carga es el padre del monstruito? Acaso no tiene derecho también a interrumpirlo?



No, porque mientras forme parte del cuerpo de la mujer, solo ella debe tener ese derecho.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Disculpa, pero lo único que se te entiende de tanta palabrería hueca, es que deseas imponer tú moral a los demás. Y no tienes derecho a eso. Y no le perdones la vida a los progres, que ellos son también ciudadanos de una Democracia y se saben defender solos.



Si entiendes que intento imponer mi moral a los demás EN ESTE TEMA, entiendes bien. Sí, estoy haciendo apología antiabortista, y quiero que se note que lo hago. ¿Cual es el problema? ¿Estoy en el sitio equivocado?. ¿En la postura equivocada?. Me puedes explicar, ¿a que no tengo derecho? Y una vez que me lo expliques, me dices quien me da y me quita ese derecho?. 

Una cosa es que en un pais se hayan decidido unas leyes que no comparto y tenga que tragar con ello, pero ¿esas leyes tambien se extienden a mi opinión?. ¿Que se haya legalizado el aborto me impide opinar moralmente sobre ello? ¿No puedo opinar al respecto? ¿Me dices como se opina sin emitir un juicio de valor?. Estoy deseosa de conocer como se opina sin opinar. Porque una opinión sin un juicio de valor tiene que ser lo más parecido a la palabrería hueca que mencionas mas arriba. ¿Opinar es imponer? ¿Mi opinión impone? ¿A quien impone? Y ¿Que hay de malo en tener una moral? Todos opinamos en base a una opinión moral, hasta tú tienes tu moral que te hace opinar en este foro. 

Yo no estoy hablando de progres, estoy hablando de aborto y derecho a la vida y este derecho para mi no tiene lineas rojas. Lo tiene tanto un feto como un progre... y pongo el ejemplo del progre porque son gente que por su forma de pensar, me caen mal, pero no por eso pienso que no deban de existir. Es más si saliese una ley ficticia del tipo 'abortemos un progre', pues ahí estaría yo diciendo que ni de coña se aborta un progre. 

Tienes suerte de tener unos progenitores con unos principios morales que sean contrarios a los tuyos. Para un progre esto tiene que se una paradoja muy difícil de digerir.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No, porque mientras forme parte del cuerpo de la mujer, solo ella debe tener ese derecho.



Es otro cuerpo.
Como ya habéis dicho, con sus adns y sus cosas.
De hecho es tan otro, que de nacer, suele sobrevivir unos 60 años más.


----------



## Descuernacabras (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cada uno hace lo que gusta con lo que tiene dentro, hasta con las almorranas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Si entiendes que intento imponer mi moral a los demás EN ESTE TEMA, entiendes bien. Sí, estoy haciendo apología antiabortista, y quiero que se note que lo hago. ¿Cual es el problema? ¿Estoy en el sitio equivocado?. ¿En la postura equivocada?. Me puedes explicar, ¿a que no tengo derecho? Y una vez que me lo expliques, me dices quien me da y me quita ese derecho?.
> 
> Una cosa es que en un pais se hayan decidido unas leyes que no comparto y tenga que tragar con ello, pero ¿esas leyes tambien se extienden a mi opinión?. ¿Que se haya legalizado el aborto me impide opinar moralmente sobre ello? ¿No puedo opinar al respecto? ¿Me dices como se opina sin emitir un juicio de valor?. Estoy deseosa de conocer como se opina sin opinar. Porque una opinión sin un juicio de valor tiene que ser lo más parecido a la palabrería hueca que mencionas mas arriba. ¿Opinar es imponer? ¿Mi opinión impone? ¿A quien impone? Y ¿Que hay de malo en tener una moral? Todos opinamos en base a una opinión moral, hasta tú tienes tu moral que te hace opinar en este foro.
> 
> ...



Que va hija.
No tienes derecho a nada, que pa eso estamos en un Estado de Deresho que me lo ha dicho el Yonatan que ahora ha salio de concejal de cultura del soe.


----------



## Busher (31 Dic 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Nadie a favor del aborto ha sido abortado...



Tampoco ha sido abortado nadie en contra de el.

El tema del hilo es interesante y efectivamente plantea un tema curioso... el diferente tratamiento que se da a un "elemento" (que unos llamaran embrion, otros feto, otros bebe... segun sus ideas) segun quien ponga fin a su vida.
Eso es una hipocresia obvia, una hipocresia que se acabaria si se aplicase una pizca de objetividad aderezada con un pellizco de arbitrariedad legislativa. Bastaria con decidir que se va a considerar A y que se va a considerar B a efectos legales y administrativos y desde ese momento darle a todos los casos A el mismo trato y a todos los B el que corresponda. Fin de la hipocresia. Es persona o no es persona, para lo uno y para lo otro, a las duras y a las maduras.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Es otro cuerpo.
> Como ya habéis dicho, con sus adns y sus cosas.
> De hecho es tan otro, que de nacer, suele sobrevivir unos 60 años más.



Por esa regla de tres, si un alien se desarrollase dentro del cuerpo de alguien, tambien habria que respetar su derecho a nacer ya que se trataria supuestamente de otro cuerpo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Por esa regla de tres, si un alien se desarrollase dentro del cuerpo de alguien, tambien habria que respetar su derecho a nacer ya que se trataria supuestamente de otro cuerpo.



Claro. 
Salvo que legisle carmen calvo.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Por esa regla de tres, si un alien se desarrollase dentro del cuerpo de alguien, tambien habria que respetar su derecho a nacer ya que se trataria supuestamente de otro cuerpo.



La ciencia no permitiría que se sacase el alien de ese cuerpo, 'por el bien de la humanidad'. ¿Que no?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> La ciencia no permitiría que se sacase el alien de ese cuerpo, 'por el bien de la humanidad'. ¿Que no?



Pero si la persona que tuviese el alien dentro quisiese engendrarlo, entonces de no permitirselo estariamos hablando tambien de un asesinato.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero si la persona que tuviese el alien dentro quisiese engendrarlo, entonces de no permitirselo estariamos hablando tambien de un asesinato.



Un asesinato se refiere a un ser humano. Si es un alien, no podemos hablar de asesinato, ya que por definición 'no es de este mundo', y si no es de este mundo, humano no es.

Si nos la cogemos con papel de fumar, nos la cogemos todos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Un asesinato se refiere a un ser humano. Si es un alien, no podemos hablar de asesinato, ya que por definición 'no es de este mundo', y si no es de este mundo, humano no es.
> 
> Si nos la cogemos con papel de fumar, nos la cogemos todos.



Aunque no fuese un ser humano, tambien seria un ser vivo, por lo tanto, estariamos poniendo en cuestion el mismisimo derecho a la vida del no nacido. A no ser claro esta, que dicho derecho a la vida no deba ser siempre respetado por encima de todo.


----------



## Ginko (31 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero si la persona que tuviese el alien dentro quisiese engendrarlo, entonces de no permitirselo estariamos hablando tambien de un asesinato.
> [/QUOTE_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Dic 2022)

Si el derecho a la vida solo debe ser respetado en el caso de un ser humano, entonces el aborto deberia permitirse como minimo hasta que se haya consumado el desarrollo del feto, ya que un embrion en estado de gestacion, todavia no puede considerarse un ser humano.


----------



## ArturoB (31 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si el derecho a la vida solo debe ser respetado en el caso de un ser humano, entonces el aborto deberia permitirse como minimo hasta que se haya consumado el desarrollo del feto, ya que un embrion en estado de gestacion, todavia no puede considerarse un ser humano.



El embrión es un ser humano en su etapa inicial.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Aunque no fuese un ser humano, tambien seria un ser vivo, por lo tanto, estariamos dejando en entredicho el mismisimo derecho a la vida del no nacido. A no ser claro esta, que dicho derecho a la vida no deba ser siempre respetado.



Espero que no le guste la carne y viva del aire para no herir a ningún ser vivo, sea planta o animal.

Ahora en serio, podemos llevar al absurdo este debate, y llegar al punto que matar un mosquito sea el equivalente a un asesinato. Ponemos al mismo nivel un mosquito que un bebé. ¿Se imagina el absurdo de dicha sutuación?. Pero haga extensible esta normal al reino animal, ¿como va a castiguar al leon que se coma una gacela? ¿O al pájaro que se coma una lombriz?. Y ya puestos, si un tumor es un conjunto de células que están vivas, ¿porque deberíamos de extirparlo? ¿Donde está entonces la diferencia entre una lombriz y un hombre? ¿han de tener los mismos derechos por ser seres vivos?. La casuística puede ser inmensa, ¿nos lleva a algún sitio este debate?. Sí, a la involución. Ha borrado la diferencia entre un ser humano y un ser vivo. Y si un ser vivo puede comportarse como una bestia (por ejemplo, un gorila encabronado) y entendemos que lo haga por ser una bestia, ¿que hay de malo en que un hombre se comporte como una bestia?.También es un ser vivo al mismo nivel que un gorila. Acabamos de cargarnos toda civilización. Precisamente, la civilización es la línea que marca la diferencia entre un mono y un hombre.

Y todo esto teorizando sobre el hipotético caso de que un alien entrase en el cuerpo de una persona. Algo que está muy lejos de la realidad cotidiana. Y la moral nos tiene que servir para los caos habituales del día a día. Cuando el caso es complicado y superas nuestras capacidades pues entonces hay que analizarlo desde todos los ángulos. Pero vamos, en el caso de supuesto alien abortarlo o no, no creo que cambiase mucho la historia de la humanidad. Sí que puede cambiarla y mucho, borrar todo rasgo de dignidad humana en un feto/embrión/conjunto de células. El criterio para decidir si es un ser humano o un conjunto de células son apenas 12?, 16 semanas? Porque es el criterio que determina si vive o no. NO el cuerpo de la mujer. Porque a partir de la semana 17 ya da igual que sea el cuerpo de la mujer, ya no decide su voluntad, ya decide la ley. Oh vaya, pues tampoco se está respetando el criterio de 'mi cuerpo es mio y yo decido'.

En cuanto se supera la línea que marca el inicio de la dignidad del 'conjunto de céculas' el argumento que nos venden de 'mi cuerpo es mio y yo decido' hace aguas. En un argumentillo de pega para apelando a la libertad individual de cada uno (el derecho universal de todo ser viviente según los progres) colarnos el aborto y hacer irrebatible su aplicación.

O quizás no. A lo mejor es el argumento que nos va a permitir ir moviendo esa línea roja para que se pueda abortar un bebé mientras esté dentro del cuerpo de la mujer. Porque si está dentro de ella y ella decide, ¿que más nos da que decida en la semana 1 o en la semana 39?. Le hemos dicho que tiene derecho a decidir porque su cuerpo es suyo, ¿Porqué nos ibamos a oponer en la semana 39 si se lo hemos permitido en la semana 12? ¿Ya no es su cuerpo? ¿Cuando ha dejado de ser su cuerpo?

Eso suena horrible ahora verdad? Abortar un bebé en la semana 39. Pero a lo mejor no suena tan horrible dentro de un par de generaciones, según va calando hondo el 'mi cuerpo es mío y yo decido'.

Ese es el problema, que movemos líneas rojas y no sabemos donde podemos acabar.

Edito: Lo que cuento no está más cerca de lo que pensamos.

Reino Unido avala abortar fetos con síndrome de Down hasta el parto


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

MIentras células, embrión, feto o niño le quede claro a la mujer que decide abortar... santas pascuas y feliz año


----------



## NCB (31 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si el derecho a la vida solo debe ser respetado en el caso de un ser humano, entonces el aborto deberia permitirse como minimo hasta que se haya consumado el desarrollo del feto, ya que un embrion en estado de gestacion, todavia no puede considerarse un ser humano.



Tú eres subnormal desde que eras feto


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> El feto no comparte el ADN de la madre. Pero vamos, sino sabes eso da igual todo lo demás. La lástima es que no estuviera de moda abortar cuando tu madre estaba embarazada de ti.



Otro salva fetos deseando la muerte a personas nacidas.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Aclarate chocho que antes dijiste que estaba en otro cuerpo.
> A propos, no solo son tus células, a la del belga se echó el tiempo encima y tuvieron que llamar a Desatascos Reunidos.



mi cuerpo es todo lo que tiene dentro y fuera mi amor


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pero se trata de espachurrar al niño que es lo que importa.
> O bien no importa y que sea espachurrado sin mayor miramiento.
> El consentimiento viene después como algo accesorio, porque y si el que se lo carga es el padre del monstruito?* Acaso no tiene derecho también a interrumpirlo?*



Si está fuera del cuerpo materno sí, si no, no.


----------



## Luftwuaje (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Deberías saber que nadie es pro-abortista, sino partidario de la libertad de la mujer gestante sobre su cuerpo.
> Los que no reconoceis esa libertad, sois los antiabortistas, que seríais muy felices si todo aborto voluntario fuera delito. Pero no lo verán vuestros ojos..



Utilizando un argumento similar también se puede decir que nadie es antiabortista, si no partidario de la libertad y derecho a la vida del ser humano que es el feto.
Los que no reconocen ese derecho a a la vida de ese ser humano en periodo de gestación son los pro abortistas.

Yo desde mi punto de vista no le niego a nadie la libertad de hacer con su cuerpo lo que quiera, drogarse, prostituirse, tatuarse, o incluso suicidarse. El problema es cuando esta libertad choca con el derecho a la vida de los demás.
Un embarazo, exceptuando el caso de una violación, no es algo que ocurra de manera espontánea y es la consecuencia, deseada o no, de una acción voluntaria. Hemos de partir de esa base para desde ahí desarrollar la libertad de uno a llevar a cabo una acción u otra sobre nuestro cuerpo.
En el momento en el que has creado una vida en base a una decisión propia tienes una responsabilidad que aceptar, y asumir que a partir de ese momento las decisiones que tomes sobre tu propio cuerpo pueden no afectar, si no directamente matar a otro ser humano.

Es igual que los hombres que dejan embarazada a sus parejas y se desentienden luego, unos mierdas hijoputas. Hay que asumir consecuencias como adultos.


Catalinius dijo:


> No, porque ya SERÍA VIABLE FUERA.



NO ME GRITES QUE NO SOY EL MIERDABLANDA PLANCHABRAGAS CON EL QUE DUERMES, VERDULERA MENOPÁUSICA.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Utilizando un argumento similar también se puede decir que nadie es antiabortista, si no partidario de la libertad y derecho a la vida del ser humano que es el feto.
> Los que no reconocen ese derecho a a la vida de ese ser humano en periodo de gestación son los pro abortistas.
> 
> Yo desde mi punto de vista no le niego a nadie la libertad de hacer con su cuerpo lo que quiera, drogarse, prostituirse, tatuarse, o incluso suicidarse. El problema es cuando esta libertad choca con el derecho a la vida de los demás.
> ...



JA, JA, JA..... GRITO PARA QUE TE PAJOLERES UN POCO QUE NO TE ENTERAS....
Los infelices siempre a cuestas con sus complejos y deficiencias.....no das ni lástima Lufti.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> mi cuerpo es todo lo que tiene dentro y fuera mi amor



Hasta el rabo de tu nobio?


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Hasta el rabo de tu nobio?



No cariño, hasta el ravo del tuyo


----------



## NCB (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> MIentras células, embrión, feto o niño le quede claro a la mujer que decide abortar... santas pascuas y feliz año



Claro coño, mientras la mujer decida matar al niño, eso es lo que importa.

Eres una ZORRA PSICÓPATA.

Los soldados japoneses en Manchuria fueron aleccionados para llamar a los prisioneros chinos "Maruta".

Maruta en japones significa "tronco", o trozo de madera que se usa para quemar en la estufa. No consideraban a los prisioneros ni seres vivos, sólo trozos de materia con los que poder hacer lo que les viniera en gana. Y efectivamente, así hacían. Los sometían a experimentos brutales y sanguinarios, como si no fueran nada más que trozos de carne sin humanidad.

Hombres, mujeres embarazadas, niños. Los quemaban vivos, les cortaban las extremidades, los sometían a congelaciones, los reventaban en cámaras de presión, les inyectaban enfermedades y los diseccionaban vivos.

Tú llamas a los fetos Maruta. No los consideras ni seres humanos.

Pues lo mismo digo de ti, HIJA DE PUTA. Me mereces el mismo desprecio que esos japoneses, y que los supuestos médicos que meten una tenaza para reventar el cráneo del feto y unas cuchillas para cortarles las extremedidades.

El feliz año te lo metes por el culo.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Si entiendes que intento imponer mi moral a los demás EN ESTE TEMA, entiendes bien. Sí, estoy haciendo apología antiabortista, y quiero que se note que lo hago. ¿Cual es el problema? ¿Estoy en el sitio equivocado?. ¿En la postura equivocada?. Me puedes explicar, ¿a que no tengo derecho? Y una vez que me lo expliques, me dices quien me da y me quita ese derecho?.
> 
> Una cosa es que en un pais se hayan decidido unas leyes que no comparto y tenga que tragar con ello, pero ¿esas leyes tambien se extienden a mi opinión?. ¿Que se haya legalizado el aborto me impide opinar moralmente sobre ello? ¿No puedo opinar al respecto? ¿Me dices como se opina sin emitir un juicio de valor?. Estoy deseosa de conocer como se opina sin opinar. Porque una opinión sin un juicio de valor tiene que ser lo más parecido a la palabrería hueca que mencionas mas arriba. ¿Opinar es imponer? ¿Mi opinión impone? ¿A quien impone? Y ¿Que hay de malo en tener una moral? Todos opinamos en base a una opinión moral, hasta tú tienes tu moral que te hace opinar en este foro.
> 
> ...



Si reconoces estar haciendo apología antiabortista y que quieres imponer tu opinión a los demás, toda la palabrería posterior, sobra.
Y yo no te niego el derecho de opinar, estaría de ver estando en una Democracia, pero que quede claro que lo que tú pretendes es prohibir el aborto, y de esa forma, imponer tú moral.
Y mira, tengo mis principios, pero son principios libres y democráticos y no pretendo imponerselos a nadie.
Y con esto, no tengo más que decir y nada más diré. Allá tú, no abortas si no quieres, pero no verás tu opinión convertida en Ley mientras haya Democracia. El mundo va en dirección contraria..¿Sabes?..


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Claro coño, mientras la mujer decida matar al niño, eso es lo que importa.
> 
> Eres una ZORRA PSICÓPATA.
> 
> ...



Jódete y baila, seguiremos abortando y tu pataleando


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Otro salva fetos deseando la muerte a personas nacidas.



Que diferencia hay? 
Simplemente cuestión de plazos, como la chica esta de Almería y su hijastro.


----------



## MrDanger (31 Dic 2022)

Todos los abortistas ya han nacido así que se la pela lo que pase con los niños porque son egoístas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No cariño, hasta el ravo del tuyo



Uff dios te coja confesada.
Yo hay días que no puedo con la vida.


----------



## Mis Alaska (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Si reconoces estar haciendo apología antiabortista y que quieres imponer tu opinión a los demás, toda la palabrería posterior, sobra.
> Y yo no te niego el derecho de opinar, estaría de ver estando en una Democracia, pero que quede claro que lo que tú pretendes es prohibir el aborto, y de esa forma, imponer tú moral.
> Y mira, tengo mis principios, pero son principios libres y democráticos y no pretendo imponerselos a nadie.
> Y con esto, no tengo más que decir y nada más diré. Allá tú, no abortas si no quieres, pero no verás tu opinión convertida en Ley mientras haya Democracia. El mundo va en dirección contraria..¿Sabes?..



Para ser tan progre, eres muy poco tolerante.


----------



## Luftwuaje (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> JA, JA, JA..... GRITO PARA QUE TE PAJOLERES UN POCO QUE NO TE ENTERAS....
> Los infelices siempre a cuestas con sus complejos y deficiencias.....no das ni lástima Lufti.




Pa ti, Gañana. (Con mayúscula)


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Utilizando un argumento similar también se puede decir que nadie es antiabortista, si no partidario de la libertad y derecho a la vida del ser humano que es el feto.
> Los que no reconocen ese derecho a a la vida de ese ser humano en periodo de gestación son los pro abortistas.
> 
> Yo desde mi punto de vista no le niego a nadie la libertad de hacer con su cuerpo lo que quiera, drogarse, prostituirse, tatuarse, o incluso suicidarse. El problema es cuando esta libertad choca con el derecho a la vida de los demás.
> ...



Tú pensamiento no tiene nada de reprochable, pero yo voy a la Ley, que es lo que establece derechos y obligaciones en las sociedades humanas. Y si un feto no es una persona, una Ley futura puede darle esa cualidad. Pero eso originaría, en mi opinión problemas sociales aún más graves, como los abortos clandestinos que siempre han existido y las muertes de muchas mujeres.
Tú sabes bien que no es sólo asunto de responsabilidades, sino que una mujer que tome la decisión de abortar, es algo muy duro, capaz de frustrar mucho y yo respeto el problema que le suponga y la decisión que tome.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Si reconoces estar haciendo apología antiabortista y que quieres imponer tu opinión a los demás, toda la palabrería posterior, sobra.
> Y yo no te niego el derecho de opinar, estaría de ver estando en una Democracia, pero que quede claro que lo que tú pretendes es prohibir el aborto, y de esa forma, imponer tú moral.
> Y mira, tengo mis principios, pero son principios libres y democráticos y no pretendo imponerselos a nadie.
> Y con esto, no tengo más que decir y nada más diré. Allá tú, no abortas si no quieres, pero no verás tu opinión convertida en Ley mientras haya Democracia. El mundo va en dirección contraria..¿Sabes?..



Una ley es una imposición moral, hasta el código de circulación, como ya dije.
Otra cosa es su oportunidad cuando una parte considerable de sus subditos no la apoyan.
La opción es que determinados ciudadanos la obedezcan y otros la desobedezcan. Es el eterno dilema de qué prevalece: el derecho natural o las cagarrutas que aprueban en el congreso miembros y miembras.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Para ser tan progre, eres muy poco tolerante.



Lo soy porque te leo con interés y como tú me respetas y no me insultas, no te meto en el ignore.


----------



## NCB (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Jódete y baila, seguiremos abortando y tu pataleando



LOOOOL a mi me la sudáis vosotras PEDAZO DE ZORRAS. Seguid tirando fetos a la picadora, el ser humano al final no es más que un contenedor de mierda.

Pero dejemos las cosas claras, la que es una pedazo de puta, es una pedazo de puta. Y tú lo eres, al igual que todas las zorras abortistas. Ala, a tomar por culo.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Una ley es una imposición moral, hasta el código de circulación, como ya dije.
> Otra cosa es su oportunidad cuando una parte considerable de sus subditos no la apoyan.
> La opción es que determinados ciudadanos la obedezcan y otros la desobedezcan. Es el eterno dilema de qué prevalece: el derecho natural o las cagarrutas que aprueban en el congreso miembros y miembras.



El derecho natural es un rollo macabeo, y lo que aprueben en el Congreso sus miembros, se llama Ley y es obligatoria también para quienes la critican.


----------



## Gotthard (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Por fortuna, España es un Estado de Derecho y no verás tal cosa.



Los putos progres habeis pervertido tanto el Estado de Derecho que ahora es un Estado de Izquierda.
Luego no os sorprendais cuando se le inflen los huevos a la gente y de repente os veais en una dictadura ultrareaccionaria.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> El derecho natural es un rollo macabeo, y lo que aprueben en el Congreso sus miembros, se llama Ley y es obligatoria también para quienes la critican.



Lo que aprueban en el congreso son bodrios que todo el mundo procura ignorar, empezando por la Pedorreta de 1978.
Numerosas veces tienes que leer leyes y ni siquiera están bien redactadas. Ponen tantos remiendos y enmiendas que los párrafos se contradicen.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

NCB dijo:


> LOOOOL a mi me la sudáis vosotras PEDAZO DE ZORRAS. Seguid tirando fetos a la picadora, el ser humano al final no es más que un contenedor de mierda.
> 
> Pero dejemos las cosas claras, la que es una pedazo de puta, es una pedazo de puta. Y tú lo eres, al igual que todas las zorras abortistas. Ala, a tomar por culo.



Llora como mujer lo que no has sabido defender como hombre... FELIZ AÑO PIMPOLLO


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Pa ti, Gañana. (Con mayúscula)



Berrea corazón, cuando no te quedan más recursos...cae el hacha pilla mata y Lufti a llorar


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Lo que aprueban en el congreso son bodrios que todo el mundo procura ignorar, empezando por la Pedorreta de 1978.
> Numerosas veces tienes que leer leyes y ni siquiera están bien redactadas. Ponen tantos remiendos y enmiendas que los párrafos se contradicen.



Qué te parezca lo que quieras no quita fuerza a que debas acatar.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Uff dios te coja confesada.
> Yo hay días que no puedo con la vida.



Mala vida llevas entonces, no es mi caso solete


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

917 dijo:


> Qué te parezca lo que quieras no quita fuerza a que debas acatar.



Yo no voy a ser menos que cataluña, país asco... Por qué iba a serlo? Así que me limpio el mojino.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Los putos progres habeis pervertido tanto el Estado de Derecho que ahora es un Estado de Izquierda.
> Luego no os sorprendais cuando se le inflen los huevos a la gente y de repente os veais en una dictadura ultrareaccionaria.



Estamos en una Democracia y permite gobiernos tanto de las izquierdas como de derechas.
Y eso que a ti te gustaría, no lo verás.


----------



## 917 (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Yo no voy a ser menos que cataluña, país asco... Por qué iba a serlo? Así que me limpio el mojino.



Puedes considerar lo que quieras, pero las manitas lejos de las armas, por favor..


----------



## Wattman (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> He ahí, como para que nada ni nadie te diga qué hacer con tu vida y lo que tu cuerpo alberga....anda ya.



Tu juicio esta viciado , los que pregonan el "cambio climatico" , la "agenda 2o30" y etc no quieren que tengas hijos , quieren que abortes .
Solo le pediria a cosa una mujer embarazada , cuando haga un balance de pros y contras para tener un hijo , que despues de anotarlo todo , y antes de tomar una decision , tache todas las razones para abortar que le vengan de propaganda oficial y de distintas ONGs .
Si despues de haber hecho este balance sale seguir con el embarazo hasta el final , enhorabuena , si no ... el tiempo te dira si hiciste bien .

Buenas noches y feliz año 2023 a todos .


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No es bonito decirle eso a tu mami y más no habiéndote abortado



Miserable hija de la gran puta.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Otro salva fetos deseando la muerte a personas nacidas.



Sí desear la muerte de un asesino salva vidas. Sí, mea culpa.


----------



## Luftwuaje (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Berrea corazón, cuando no te quedan más recursos...cae el hacha pilla mata y Lufti a llorar



Obviamente con las arrabaleras el único recurso es cagaros a ordinarieces, cualquier otra cosa que requiera de vuestro muy limitado cerebro un mínimo de racionamiento va a resultar infructuosa. Así que para qué esforzarse contigo, ya has probado que ante argumentos serios y planteados racionalmente vas a contestar dando voces como una loca o una verdulera. (o las dos cosas)
Ojalá no estés intentando reafirmarte en alguna decisión de la que todavía te arrepientes…
Venga, suerte y no abortes….otra vez?


----------



## CiclopeBizco (1 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> No soy feminista y mucho menos roja, voto a Vox, pero el derecho a abortar es sagrado, será Dios quien juzgue.



Y te mandará al infierno.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Ene 2023)

NCB dijo:


> Tú eres subnormal desde que eras feto



Por algo cobrare una paga, oiga.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Ene 2023)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Espero que no le guste la carne y viva del aire para no herir a ningún ser vivo, sea planta o animal.
> 
> Ahora en serio, podemos llevar al absurdo este debate, y llegar al punto que matar un mosquito sea el equivalente a un asesinato. Ponemos al mismo nivel un mosquito que un bebé. ¿Se imagina el absurdo de dicha sutuación?. Pero haga extensible esta normal al reino animal, ¿como va a castiguar al leon que se coma una gacela? ¿O al pájaro que se coma una lombriz?. Y ya puestos, si un tumor es un conjunto de células que están vivas, ¿porque deberíamos de extirparlo? ¿Donde está entonces la diferencia entre una lombriz y un hombre? ¿han de tener los mismos derechos por ser seres vivos?. La casuística puede ser inmensa, ¿nos lleva a algún sitio este debate?. Sí, a la involución. Ha borrado la diferencia entre un ser humano y un ser vivo. Y si un ser vivo puede comportarse como una bestia (por ejemplo, un gorila encabronado) y entendemos que lo haga por ser una bestia, ¿que hay de malo en que un hombre se comporte como una bestia?.También es un ser vivo al mismo nivel que un gorila. Acabamos de cargarnos toda civilización. Precisamente, la civilización es la línea que marca la diferencia entre un mono y un hombre.
> 
> ...



Es que si uno no pudiese decidir sobre su propio cuerpo, apaga y vamonos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Puedes considerar lo que quieras, pero las manitas lejos de las armas, por favor..



Tócate tu tu micropene.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Ene 2023)

ArturoB dijo:


> El embrión es un ser humano en su etapa inicial.



Un embrion humano, no es un ser humano plenamente desarrollado, por lo tanto, no puede equipararse en derechos a uno que si lo esta. Porque estara usted de acuerdo conmigo, en que resulta absurdo plantearse si un embrion tiene los mismos derechos que usted y yo.


----------



## 917 (1 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Tócate tu tu micropene.



Huy loquemadicho....


----------



## 917 (1 Ene 2023)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Un embrion humano, no es un ser humano plenamente desarrollado, por lo tanto, no puede equipararse en derechos a uno que si lo esta. Porque estara usted de acuerdo conmigo, en que resulta absurdo plantearse si un embrion tiene los mismos derechos que usted y yo.



No le digas cosas lógicas a los pro-vidistas que los desconexionas...


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Ene 2023)

Los cientifistas no tienen criterio propio, en nada y para nada, dirigen la totalidad de sus vidas por lo que diga la "ciencia" oficial (como nuevo dios). Y también dirigen sus vidas por la tecnología... como la hay, la usan, no son capaces de no usarla, porque les parece pecado o algo así.

Como la tecnología nos permite hacer tal o cual cosa, pues la hacemos, y listo... Por ejemplo el aborto: como la tecnología lo permite y la ciencia nos dice que el feto hasta X semana no es un humano... pues abortamos y listo... y así nos ahorramos el esfuerzo de tener valores propios... Todo lo hacemos según nos dicen los "expertos" (cuyos valores ni están ni se les espera, o eso parece). Expertos en derecho y expertos en biología (para el caso del aborto).

La modernidad se basa en el "*SI PUEDO, DEBO*", que REBAJA LA CONDICIÓN HUMANA a meros autómatas programados por la ciencia y la tecnología que OTROS desarrollan. Cuando lo correcto, lo humano, lo moral, lo que ELEVA LA CONDICIÓN HUMANA es el "*SI DEBO, PUEDO*".

Este razonamiento es extensible, como digo, a toda la modernidad... Algunos ejemplos se entenderán mejores que otros, pero el fondo es el mismo.... Por ejemplo, hacer turismo viajando en avión a miles de km de distancia... _como puedo hacerlo, lo hago._.. La mayoría no acepta este ejemplo (porque la mayoría lo hace, y como lo hace, está bien hecho, y punto; tal es nuestra arrogancia, engreimiento y soberbia), pero es igual de válido.

Otro ejemplo: *como puedo extirparme el pene y ponerme una vagina, pues lo hago.*
Con los múltiples géneros lo mismo: estamos ante una ciencia prostituida por una agenda política estatocapitalista exterminacionista..

Por cierto, ¿qué pasaría si la ciencia (que está en *continua revisión de sus certezas,* y bien que se llenan la boca con ello los científicos) dentro de un año nos dice que NO... que el feto desde la 4ª semana es ya un humano...? Pues sucedería que el ESTADO y su DERECHO se adaptarían, y muchos dejarían de ser abortistas porque la ciencia y el ESTADO lo dice... pero seguirían sin tener moral ni criterio propios... seguirían siendo AUTÓMATAS programables-programados.

En realidad ocurriría al revés, que la ciencia se adaptaría a la necesidad del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL (por ejemplo en el caso de que dicho dúo ya no tuviera inmigración disponible y quisiera dar paso a un nuevo baby boom fomentando la natalidad, como ya hizo dicho dúo en el pasado).

No os vengáis arriba los derechistas, porque la agenda no es de la "izquierda" sino del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, el cual no se mueve por ideologías, sino por PODER, y el cómo perpetuarlo. Las ideologías las crea dicho dúo precisamente para que el PUEBLO no piense, y dependa de quien sí piensa, el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL y las castas de expertos a su servicio.

En realidad, lo que evidencia todo esto es la ESTATOLATRÍA-ESTATOFILIA-ESTATODEPENDENCIA de todo el mundo, ya que todo el mundo pide que TODO sea regulado-legislado, en un sentido o en otro; a favor o en contra; prohibiendo o impulsando.

La mayor parte de la población por desgracia es LIBERTICIDA y TOTALITARIA, de un signo u otro.

Todo aquel que no que no quiera ser liberticida ni totalitario debería, para empezar, no aplaudir que todo se legisle o regule... por ejemplo el aborto y la transexualidad... Esos son asuntos privados, y así deben ser tratados, es decir, no tratados por ninguna ley, salvo casos de atentado contra el físico o la propiedad del transexual-homosexual-lesbiana.

Sólo en una cabeza totalitaria puede caber la idea de legislar sobre el sexo o sobre la conciencia de las personas. Sólo en la cabeza de un transexual "empoderado" puede caber la idea de que los demás deben pagarle sus tratamientos.

La obsesión por legislar todo, lleva al momento actual en el que incluso se legisla la CONCIENCIA, por tanto llega el TOTALITARISMO,

Por eso la inmensa mayoría de la población es ESTATÓFILA-ESTATODEPENDIENTE porque generación tras generación ha sido así programada precisamente por el ESTADO y su sistema educativo, no casualmente obligatorio hasta los 16 años.

Ese miedo a una sociedad sin ESTADO y sin leyes que lo regulen todo es precisamente lo que lleva al embrutecimiento del PUEBLO, porque éste delega la totalidad de su existencia (incluida la función de PENSAR) en castas de expertos.



Todos, abortistas y antiabortistas, son LEGICENTRISTAS, creen que hay que legislar todo o casi todo... y lo son porque son ESTATOLÁTRICOS.

No, no hay que legislar el aborto, porque esto debe ser sólo decisión personal; es una decisión del ámbito privado. Allá cada cual con sus valores y sus decisiones.

Y si alguien aborta y lo oculta, y nadie se entera, pues muy bien.
Y si alguien aborta y lo dice en público, pues se expondrá a que los demás digan su opinión... y si está en minoría, pues tendrá que sobrellevarlo.

Tampoco hay que legislar la prostitución, ni limitar la libertad de expresión, ni otras muchas cosas.

Lo dicho, decisión personal, que no se debe legislar... porque legislar sobre ello, abre el melón de legislar sobre todo, incluida la conciencia, que es lo que hacía antes la religión y ahora hace la nueva religión progresista; ambas religiones TOTALITARIAS... ¿Y por qué alcanzan ese poder las religiones (confesionales o progresistas)? Porque son RELIGIONES DE ESTADO.

Por tanto el problema real no son la religiones ni las ideologías, puede haber todas las que queramos, sin problema. El problema es el ESTADO, dado que su naturaleza, origen y objetivos lo conducen (y no pueden no conducirlo) siempre al TOTALITARISMO.

La mayor parte de los abortistas (progresistas), pierden la parte de razón que tienen (aborto como decisión personal en la que nadie debe interferir) porque al mismo tiempo son tanto o más ESTATOLÁTRICOS-LEGICENTRISTAS-TOTALITARIOS que sus supuestos enemigos y de supuesta ideología contraria a la suya, los nazis, los fascistas y los nacionalcatólicos... todo ellos igual de ESTATOLÁTRICOS.LEGICENTRISTAS-TOTALITARIOS que los progresistas. Por eso, por ser igual de LEGICENTRISTAS y LIBERTICIDAS es por lo que tanto unos como otros quieren legislar todo, incluida la conciencia.

A medida que el feto crece, es lógico que la mayor parte de la gente entienda como menos moral abortar... y en ese punto si se puede llegar a acuerdos "legislativos"; y ese punto vendría a ser la ley actual de plazos y riesgos. Pero estos acuerdos serían ENTRE IGUALES, no acuerdos entre EXPERTOS que decidan la totalidad de la existencia del PUEBLO.

Pero claro para llegar a acuerdos *entre iguales*, es necesario que no haya ESTADO, que no haya minorías poderhabientes, y que, por tanto, las decisiones sean asamblearias.

Con ese *acuerdo de mínimos entre iguales *la convivencia es posible, porque TODOS han hecho el esfuerzo por entender las razones y argumentos de la otra parte.

Ahora comparemos ese *acuerdo, asambleario, de mínimos, entre iguales, hecho con esfuerzo y empatía real por el OTRO*, con los posicionamientos actuales de los abortistas y los antiabortistas... todos ellos TOTALITARIOS y con afán ERRADICADOR de la posición contraria.

Y lo dicho: en una primera reflexión FILOSÓFICA, mi opinión es que no se debe legislar (y menos con ESTADO), pero como la filosofía práctica se traduce (o debe traducir) en política, no hay más remedio que ser realista y llegar a acuerdos de mínimos.

¿Algún día entenderéis la HIPERNOCIVIDAD e HIPER INFRAHUMANIZACIÓN del ESTADO, de la delegación de la totalidad de vuestra existencia en castas de expertos, y del TOTALITARISMO en el que siempre termina esa cosmovisión vuestra?



Lo privado es lo que decidamos entre todos que es privado. Por eso mi modelo es asambleario... Y si estoy en minoría en la votación y se decide que el aborto no es privado, pues tendré que joderme y aguantarme, y defender el resultado de la votación como si fuera propio.

Eso es la democracia... no el ESTADO parlamentarista, ni el ESTADO TEOCRÁTICO.

Pero mejor sería si no tuviéramos que votar sobre lo que es privado y no es privado... y todo fluyera.

Lo que es un DISPARATE es berrear en un foro sobre MI OPINIÓN y luego, en los hechos, delegar la totalidad de mi existencia en las castas de expertos del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL... que harán lo que les venga en gana, ya que para eso tienen el PODER ABSOLUTO que los berreadores de los foros les conceden.

Todo aquel que cree que su opinión es la correcta y la única, debe entender que puede haber otras opiniones diferentes que piensen lo mismo sobre su cercanía a la VERDAD ABSOLUTA, y que la única manera de llegar a acuerdos de mínimos para vivir en sociedad es que todas las opiniones sean tenidas en cuenta y que se voten en asamblea.

En última instancia es INDIFERENTE si el aborto nos parece asesinato o no, porque partimos de una definición cerrada de asesinato, y porque el aborto es un asunto moral del ámbito privado.

Si os fijáis, es el mismo caso, el mismo callejón sin salida (repito, a nivel filosófico) de los animalistas: ellos dicen que no hay que matar animales, pero ¿plantas sí? Esa ciencia con la que se llenan la boca dice que las plantas también son sintientes... ¿entonces qué? ¿dónde ponemos el listón? ¿Quizá no haya que poner listón, es decir, no LEGISLAR? Quizá (seguro).


Nos pongamos como nos pongamos, un feto es un asunto privado, el feto no es un TERCERO... Esta es la parte de razón que tiene el progresismo, y que la pierde con su fanatismo. Los que se dicen anti izquierdistas no deberían incurrir en el mismo fanatismo, y conceder la parte de razón que el progresismo tiene en este asunto.

Si decidimos que el feto no es un asunto privado, estamos haciendo lo mismo que cuando los progres dicen que *lo personal es político* (que viene a ser lo mismo que lo privado es público).

Exactamente lo mismo... ¿Y sabéis cuál es el objetivo de ello? Legitimar al ESTADO para que intervenga en la totalidad de nuestra existencia. Lo legitiman todos, los abortistas y los antiabortistas.


Además, como *niego la existencia de los derechos*, menos aún puedo afirmarlos para un feto... porque el feto depende del DEBER del adulto, un deber que ha contraído desde el momento en que aceptó el riesgo de embarazo. Pero al ser un asunto privado, ese DEBER de la embarazada para con su hijo en proyecto, no es vinculante para con el colectivo.

El problema lo tienen los que, debido a su obcecación, no son capaces de entender esto. Yo estoy en contra de todos los ESTATÓLATRAS, legicentristas, totalitarios, hiper-reguladores de la totalidad de la vida y la existencia, liberticidas en fin. A partir de ahí, todo es debatible y negociable si de posibilitar la convivencia se trata.

¿Se trata de eso, de facilitar entre todos la convivencia... o se trata de que cada uno quiera IMPONER su visión al resto si pudiera?
¿Son o no son pequeños dictadores, dictadores en potencia, tanto los abortistas como los antiabortistas?
Lo son.. sí, lo son, y no sólo en este asunto, sino en casi todos, y lo son porque son un subproducto del ESTADO. El ESTADO les ha creado así, con el sistema educativo y resto de adoctrinamientos; ha creado a un PUEBLO que sólo piense en términos de PODER, y competencia, no en términos de LIBERTAD, de convivencia, de ayuda, etc..

Pensar en términos de PODER no significa querer PODER, que también, sino también pensar en términos de ESCLAVO, porque no puede haber PODER si no hay ESCLAVO.

En el mismo instante en el que decimos, QUIERO QUE ALGUIEN ME MANDE, ME DIRIJA, ya estamos creando al tirano del futuro y del presente.

Esa es la novedad del esclavismo moderno; que antes había que ir a buscar a los esclavos, y era caro, era difícil, y éstos se negaban o no colaboraban. Ahora llegan por millones de forma voluntaria (inmigración) o son autóctonos que se venden a casi cualquier precio. Luego están los esclavos bien pagados que se mofan del resto, a modo de los KAPO de los campos de concentración nazis, kapos que eran judíos, y que eran los que realmente tenían el mando directo sobre los presos.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Ene 2023)

Los anti abortistas "niegan la mayor" de que el feto es responsabilidad de la madre, y que el vínculo es sólo entre ellos, y nadie debe intervenir, aparte del padre en su caso.

¿Me podéis explicar por qué motivo el ESTADO debe intervenir?
Retiro la pregunta, y la cambio por esta otra: ¿me podéis explicar por qué el ESTADO debe existir?

Ese es el quid de TODO; que los anti-abortistas tienen al ESTADO por encima de todo, incluso por encima del feto con el que tanto se llenan la boca. Y los abortistas piden lo mismo, que el ESTADO imponga su ley de hierro, y piense por todos, y diga lo que es legal y lo que no....

Por cierto, "legal" no quiere decir justo o bueno, sino simplemente lo que dice: que el ESTADO lo permite. Por tanto, todo lo que deleguéis en el ESTADO, y sea cual sea la decisión de éste, no tendrá nada que ver con el bien, con el mal, con lo moral o con lo inmoral, con lo justo o con lo injusto, sino con el interés del ESTADO, y con la legalidad de éste.

Por tanto, cuando el ESTADO dice que aborto sí, no está dando la razón a los abortistas; y cuando decía no, no le estaba dando la razón a los anti-abortistas... Porque el ESTADO no se mueve por criterios morales, sino por RAZÓN DE ESTADO. Y la Iglesia lo mismo, más allá de que los creyentes se dejen engañar por sus misivas humanistas.

Y con esto no afirmo que las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el ESTADO o la Iglesia sean extraterrestres o desalmados, sino que obran como tienen que obrar dado el PODER que ostentan; cuando tienes poder sobre millones de personas, te deshumanizas aunque no quieras. Viene a ser como el médico de la Seguridad Social que tiene que atender a 50 personas cada día... Si "empatizara" con todos sus pacientes, el médico moriría antes que ellos. Por tanto el médico funcionario se deshumaniza aunque no quiera, porque de lo contrario no podría seguir en ese trabajo y cobrando su sueldo. Por eso todo funciona a base de "protocolos" y los médicos ya no son médicos, sino seguidores de protocolos con los que ni siquiera están de acuerdo o ni siquiera entienden.

El PODER tiene sus propias reglas, es así y no puede ser de otra manera. Y el problema no es del poder o de los poderosos, sino de los ingenuos que creen en la posibilidad de la existencia de un PODER "bueno".



Los anti-abortistas califican de ASESINOS a los abortistas... siendo el concepto de ASESINO para los anti-abortistas merecedor de condena, quizá de cárcel. Otra cosa sería que los anti-abortistas dijeran: "_de acuerdo, no mereces cárcel, pero matar matas, que lo sepas_". ¿Dicen eso? ¿Si tuvieran el PODER dirían eso o mandarían a la cárcel a los que abortan?

Una vez más volvemos al quid de la cuestión: en todo caso, todas las personas que quieran vivir en una misma comunidad deberían votar qué es asesinato y qué no lo es. Porque las definiciones no son DIVINAS, no nos vienen dadas, sino que las decidimos los humanos.

Y ese es el problema de los anti-abortistas, que la mayoría son católicos, y que no son capaces de defender sus posturas sin agarrarse a conceptos no deterministas, en este caso de origen divino... *Y ahí pierden la parte de razón que tienen, porque la tienen*.* Y lo mismo sucede con los abortistas ateos, que pierden la parte de razón que tienen diciendo que el feto es poco menos que NADA.*

Y como todos pierden la razón, pues más motivo para afirmar que es un asunto de índole privada, y que cada cual obre en conciencia.

Pero si la obsesión por regular-legislar todo nos supera, pues no queda otra que votación en asamblea (por tanto en una sociedad SIN ESTADO), y sea cual sea el resultado de la misma, los que pierdan la votación A CALLAR, o deberán buscarse otra comunidad para vivir, o crearla desde cero.

¿Qué preferimos, votar y asumir el riesgo de que el resultado de la votación sea que aceptamos vivir rodeados de "asesinos" de fetos o rodeados de "curillas" que ven la vida sólo como algo divino... o preferimos dejar que sea un asunto de índole privada, que es lo que realmente es? ¿Podemos sentarnos a comer en la misma mesa con un "asesino" de fetos, o acaso le consideramos igual que un asesino normal de adultos o de niños?

Esa es y así es la vida humana, es decir, nunca será una balsa de aceite ni un mundo perfecto, sino un mundo y una vida en la que todos los días hay que tomar decisiones. La vida es decisionista, no determinista. Todo lo que sucede se debe a las decisiones que toman o dejan de tomar los humanos.


Si hay discrepancia de cuando un feto es ya humano, y si no se quiere dejar que este asunto sea de la esfera privada, no queda más que debatirlo y votar en asamblea.

Pero hay que tener en cuenta que si se decide que a cualquier edad el feto ya es humano, estaremos abocando a los abortos ilegales a todo el que no quiere tener ese hijo... Y los abortos ilegales y/o en condiciones precarias, conllevan más riesgo para la madre precisamente. Entonces la madre abortista tendrá dos penas, el riesgo para su vida y la condena si es pillada.

Por tanto, volvemos una vez más a lo mismo: ¿Es tan tan igual ese "asesinato"' de un feto al asesinato de un nacido, como para que el abortista merezca esa doble pena, que de facto sería igual o mayor que la pena para un asesino de adultos?

Legislar y regular todo no sale gratis, y menos moralmente. Al final por pretender regular la moralidad (es decir, la esfera privada de la vida) llegamos a la inmoralidad mayor de que el ESTADO (u otro ente) regule todo, incluso la conciencia de MILLONES de personas, no de una ni de dos, sino de millones, miles de millones.


Ciertamente estamos ante una catástrofe demográfica y sustitución poblacional por inmigración planificados por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, de la cual el aborto forma parte . ¿Y por qué ese dúo tiene ese poder? Pues entre otras razones porque el PUEBLO le concede ese PODER de legislar todo, hasta el último rincón de nuestra existencia. Y ese dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL ha legislado, por ejemplo, que es más importante el desarrollo profesional de la mujer y el dinero que tiene en el bolsillo que la natalidad... Así como antes, con la Iglesia todavía boyante, ese mismo dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL legisló e impulsó el baby boom... ¿Por qué lo hizo? Pues porque necesitaban obreros y soldados para competir con las potencias vecinas. Ahora tienen la herramienta llamada inmigración masiva y ya no necesitan nacimientos autóctonos.

Todo eso sucede precisamente por el PODER que tiene el ESTADO para regular TODO, de forma directa o indirecta... incluido y sobre todo los embarazos. Se llama BIOPOLÍTICA. Y ese PODER se lo otorgáis los ESTATÓFILOS-ESTATODEPENDIENTES.


Lo que he he hecho a lo largo de este hilo es hacer una análisis FILOSÓFICO; y dentro de ese análisis yo estoy a favor y en contra del aborto al mismo tiempo, es decir, que tengo argumentos para defender ambas posturas, pero como, al mismo tiempo (y sobre todo) entiendo que es un asunto privado, y ante la tesitura de decidir si el aborto es asesinato o no, pues mi posición es que no se debe regular y que cada cual obre en conciencia. Y por supuesto, el colectivo no está obligado a pagar los gastos de quienes decidan abortar.

Resumen:

1- Mi posición principal es de no intervención porque es un asunto privado.

2- También afirmo que tienen *su parte de razón* tanto los abortistas como los antiabortistas.

3- Según el punto 2, me reafirmo en que como nunca habrá acuerdo de consenso, si se quiere vivir en sociedad, la única solución es votar y aceptar el resultado de la votación. Y si el resultado es que *sólo hay un voto de diferencia*, pues esa opción será la ganadora. Al que le de rabia y le parezca injusto que piense que ha tenido la opción de considerar el aborto como algo totalmente privado y no ha querido, y ha preferido ir a la votación.

El que quiera un mundo a su antojo, que se compre otro planeta... y aún así no tengo claro que pueda diseñarlo a su antojo porque siempre habrá imponderables que limiten su libre albedrío.


El aborto es algo perteneciente al ámbito privado, por tanto a la moral. ¿Que luego influye también la moral-ética colectiva? Pues claro, y si una mujer ve que es la única que quiere abortar pues igual no lo hace... pero si ve que lo hacen millones de ellas, y además orgullosas de su (falso) empoderamiento, pues esa mujer abortará y irá a una manifestación para explotarse encima una bolsa de sangre simulada y cantar proclamas antipatriarcales.

Pero nada de lo anterior niega nada de lo que afirmo sobre el aborto. La decisión es personal, independientemente de las normas, las leyes, las éticas y las morales de los demás. Y luego, al igual que sucede con cada decisión que tomamos, ésta tiene consecuencias. Unas u otras, pero siempre las tiene.

La uniformización, sea cual sea, es precisamente el fin de lo humano, porque una de las principales grandezas de lo humano es la diversidad.. El ESTADO es uniformizador y liberticida, y no puede no serlo dadas su naturaleza, origen y objetivos.


Yo mismo (puestos a regular todo) estoy de acuerdo en la ley del aborto actual, que es un término medio de las posturas más extremas... Y como yo, podríamos pensar casi todos... Pero claro, resulta que el ESTADO está regulando el aborto con una ley actual con la que más o menos podemos estar de acuerdo (tanto abortistas como antiabortistas ceden algo en esa ley de plazos y riesgos). Pero entonces, si somos capaces de llegar a ACUERDOS ENTRE IGUALES ¿para qué hace falta el ESTADO y su casta de expertos? Precisamente para hurtarnos la capacidad de debate, de deliveración, de decisión, de CONVIVENCIA... y dejar la totalidad de nuestra existencia en manos de expertos.

Así, con el paso de los años, las décadas, los siglos... con los expertos al mando, el PUEBLO se va degradando y embruteciendo por falta de uso de sus capacidades, todas ellas delegadas en expertos. Ese es el PUEBLO que quiere el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, un PUEBLO incapaz para todo, por tanto dependiente y necesitado de tutela para todo. Un PUEBLO infantilizado.


Precisamente lo que se consigue con el legicentrismo es que se haga cierto lo que supuestamente se trata de impedir, esto es, que los humanos se embrutezcan.

¿Por qué las leyes embrutecen y envilecen?

A más leyes, menos moral (tanto del pueblo como de los jueces, de los legisladores... de todos)

Las leyes te invitan a obrar por miedo al castigo.... no por interiorizar la diferencia entre el bien y el mal... Y eso conduce, por tanto, a olvidar la moral como norma fundamental de existencia, y te conduce a ser amoral; y la amoralidad conduce, paradójicamente, a desenvolverte por la vida esquivando las leyes... El resultado final es que te ENVILECES... Por eso, a más leyes, más envilecimiento general... y por tanto, más excusa que tiene el ESTADO para promulgar más leyes... Más coerción y más represión. Más Jueces y más policías...

PROGRESO = LEGICENTRISMO = RÉGIMEN POLICÍACO = TIRANÍA


----------



## gusti (1 Ene 2023)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Deberiamos hacer una web de todas las incoherencias progres, que no son pocas. Seria por las risas porque realmente no iba a convencer a ninguno de ellos, no son seres racionales



zurdete.blogspot.com


----------



## Cens0r (1 Ene 2023)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Un embrion humano, no es un ser humano plenamente desarrollado, por lo tanto, no puede equipararse en derechos a uno que si lo esta. Porque estara usted de acuerdo conmigo, en que resulta absurdo plantearse si un embrion tiene los mismos derechos que usted y yo.



Tiene un ADN único e irrepetible (salvo en gemelos). Lo que pasa es que no se puede quejar, no vota, no se ve, y tampoco se ve cómo lo asesinan en las clínicas abortorias.


----------



## Cens0r (1 Ene 2023)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Los anti abortistas "niegan la mayor" de que el feto es responsabilidad de la madre, y que el vínculo es sólo entre ellos, y nadie debe intervenir, aparte del padre en su caso.
> 
> ¿Me podéis explicar por qué motivo el ESTADO debe intervenir?
> Retiro la pregunta, y la cambio por esta otra: ¿me podéis explicar por qué el ESTADO debe existir?
> ...



Todo territorio habitado sin Estado es aplastado por un Estado. Fin de la discusión.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ene 2023)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Un embrion humano, no es un ser humano plenamente desarrollado, por lo tanto, no puede equipararse en derechos a uno que si lo esta. Porque estara usted de acuerdo conmigo, en que resulta absurdo plantearse si un embrion tiene los mismos derechos que usted y yo.



Bueno, y algún derechito puede tener?
Votar en unas municipales no te digo, pero derecho a no ser descuartizado?


----------



## maxkuiper (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Ene 2023)

Cens0r dijo:


> Todo territorio habitado sin Estado es aplastado por un Estado. Fin de la discusión.



Territorio con ESTADO, territorio sin libertad, territorio en el que todo lo que sucede es lo que deciden las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, incluido llevar al PUEBLO a guerras en las que el PUEBLO muere por millones. Guerras que no son las suyas, sino las de las minorías poderhabientes.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> Y te mandará al infierno.



Allí me esperas porfiiiii


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Obviamente con las arrabaleras el único recurso es cagaros a ordinarieces, cualquier otra cosa que requiera de vuestro muy limitado cerebro un mínimo de racionamiento va a resultar infructuosa. Así que para qué esforzarse contigo, ya has probado que ante argumentos serios y planteados racionalmente vas a contestar dando voces como una loca o una verdulera. (o las dos cosas)
> Ojalá no estés intentando reafirmarte en alguna decisión de la que todavía te arrepientes…
> Venga, suerte y no abortes….otra vez?



Perdona cielito aquí el único macarra escribiendo eres tu mi amor, háztelo mirar y abórtalo, no queda fino....


----------



## TitusMagnificus (2 Ene 2023)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La única diferencia entre un bebé asesinado por abortistas y el que está a punto de nacer ...
> son 3 meses en una expectativa de vida de 90 años .
> 
> La diferencia entre los 2 millones de niños españoles asesinados desde que Zapatero llegó en los trenes de Atocha y las criaturitas en el vientre de Irene Montero ... la desconozco.



Creo que en el último año 90.000 criaturas, lo leí en diagonal días atrás.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Sí desear la muerte de un asesino salva vidas. Sí, mea culpa.



Asesino y tonto, qué lástima que tu madre no te aspirase.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Miserable hija de la gran puta.



Tu hermana?


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Wattman dijo:


> Tu juicio esta viciado , los que pregonan el "cambio climatico" , la "agenda 2o30" y etc no quieren que tengas hijos , quieren que abortes .
> Solo le pediria a cosa una mujer embarazada , cuando haga un balance de pros y contras para tener un hijo , que despues de anotarlo todo , y antes de tomar una decision , tache todas las razones para abortar que le vengan de propaganda oficial y de distintas ONGs .
> Si despues de haber hecho este balance sale seguir con el embarazo hasta el final , enhorabuena , si no ... el tiempo te dira si hiciste bien .
> 
> Buenas noches y feliz año 2023 a todos .



Nadie aborta porque se lo digan...ahí es donde muchos tratan de subnormales a las mujeres.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Una cosa tengo clara: si pariesen los hombres el aborto habría sido legal desde siempre, lo mismo que las guerras o la pena de muerte.



Si se dejase decidir a las mujeres no habría abortos y el aborto sería ilegal


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2023)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Creo que en el último año 90.000 criaturas, lo leí en diagonal días atrás.



un genocidio ! 

Una limpieza étnica promovida por sicarios de los enemigos de España


----------



## TitusMagnificus (2 Ene 2023)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> un genocidio !
> 
> Una limpieza étnica promovida por sicarios de los enemigos de España



Mejor no saber el número real


----------



## vienedelejos (2 Ene 2023)

Usar como argumento a un ser que ha apuñalado a una embarazada a punto de salir de cuentas, llevándose al bebé por delante.

De verdad: algunos no saben elegir las batallas.


----------



## drtanaka (2 Ene 2023)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Mejor no saber el número real



Unos 100.000 niños abortados al año, en una época donde ellas tienen todo tipo de información y medidas anticonceptivas que se pueden hasta combinar.

Pero es mejor follar a pelito que luego los tontos de los paga impuestos te pagan el aborto las veces que se antoje a la princesa.


----------



## Wattman (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Nadie aborta porque se lo digan...ahí es donde muchos tratan de subnormales a las mujeres.



Las ideas son contagiosas , tanto en hombres como en mujeres .
Yo no digo que la mujer sea mentalmente inferior al hombre , ni al reves , lo que pasa es que hay individios e individuas mas influenciables .


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

No soportan que les lleven la contraria, nada más que eso y se meten en la vida de la gente tanto unos como otros.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Wattman dijo:


> Las ideas son contagiosas , tanto en hombres como en mujeres .
> Yo no digo que la mujer sea mentalmente inferior al hombre , ni al reves , lo que pasa es que hay individios e individuas mas influenciables .



Pero da la casualidad de que abortar no es quitarse un grano o teñirse el pelo de morado... otra cosa es que una ideología lo "normalice" u otra lo "demonice"


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Wattman dijo:


> Las ideas son contagiosas , tanto en hombres como en mujeres .
> Yo no digo que la mujer sea mentalmente inferior al hombre , ni al reves , lo que pasa es que hay individios e individuas mas influenciables .



Lo importante para ellos es llevar razón porque fortalece su ego.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Lo importante para ellos es llevar razón porque fortalece su ego.



Yo si hubiera abortado te aseguro que la ideología progre o no progre me hubiera importado una mierda pegada en zapato


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1312841



Esta foto lo resume todo, el parir es dolor y el criar es amor


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Esta foto lo resume todo, el parir es dolor y el criar es amor



Si ella así lo siente divino, otras piensan lo contrario y por eso abortan, fácil de entender y más fácil de no entrometerse.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Un embrion humano, no es un ser humano plenamente desarrollado, por lo tanto, no puede equipararse en derechos a uno que si lo esta. Porque estara usted de acuerdo conmigo, en que resulta absurdo plantearse si un embrion tiene los mismos derechos que usted y yo.



Y quien eres tú para decidir eso?


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Y quien eres tú para decidir eso?



Y tu lo contrario?


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Si ella así lo siente divino, otras piensan lo contrario y por eso abortan, fácil de entender y más fácil de no entrometerse.



Cada persona es un mundo, yo solo hablo por los que defienden el aborto, sienten su ego muy lastimado y dañado cuando alguien les niega la razón


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y tu lo contrario?



No es nadie para decidir si un hembrion tiene o no tiene derechos, esa es la realidad y no otra


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Cada persona es un mundo, yo solo hablo por los que defienden el aborto, sienten su ego muy lastimado y dañado cuando alguien les niega la razón



Yo creo que les da igual, la opiniones no deciden, deciden los actos.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Asesino y tonto, qué lástima que tu madre no te aspirase.



No proyectes, el proaborto eres tú, no yo.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> No es nadie para decidir si un hembrion tiene o no tiene derechos, esa es la realidad y no otra



Y tu tampoco puedes decidir lo contrario


----------



## Cuenta cuento (2 Ene 2023)

Moloch, dios de los abortos, asesino de inocentes







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> El proaborto eres tú, no yo.



Y tu el asesino de personas independientes y vivas...o el deseo de que mueran...


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y tu el asesino de personas independientes y vivas...o el deseo de que mueran...



Un feto es independiente (ADN) y esta vivo (crece) pero eres tan subnormal que no lo entenderás. Repito, lástima que no te abortar tu madre.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Un feto es independiente (ADN) y esta vivo (crece) pero eres tan subnormal que no lo entenderás. Repito, lástima que no te abortar tu madre.



No puede vivir fuera del cuerpo de su contenedora o futura posible madre, así que no, no es independiente, depende de otro cuerpo, por lo que la dueña de ese cuerpo decide si deshacerse o no del feto


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y tu tampoco puedes decidir lo contrario



Yo no decido nada, solo estoy remarcando que no puede decidir sobre terceras personas, solo puede responder de él mismo.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Yo creo que les da igual, la opiniones no deciden, deciden los actos.



En una Democracia, la Ley autoriza y la mujer gestante decide dentro de unos plazos. No está obligada a nada.
En España, hay aborto con unos plazos porque así lo declaró una Ley.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Yo no decido nada, solo estoy remarcando que no puede decidir sobre terceras personas, solo puede responder de él mismo.



Y cómo vas a evitar que una mujer aborte?....lo mismo que si caga....materia orgánica dentro de su cuerpo, ni fuera ni en el tuyo


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> En una Democracia, la Ley autoriza y la mujer gestante decide dentro de unos plazos. No está obligada a nada.
> En España, hay aborto con unos plazos porque así lo declaró una Ley.



De hecho se tuvo que hacer así porque el aborto es anticonstitucional.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> De hecho se tuvo que hacer así porque el aborto es anticonstitucional.



Pero se puede abortar, yo no tendría un SD


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y cómo vas a evitar que una mujer aborte?....lo mismo que si caga....materia orgánica dentro de su cuerpo, ni fuera ni en el tuyo



No puedo evitar que una mujer aborte pero si puedo señalar los errores que cometen los proabortistas por querer llevar razón sobre todas las cosas.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> No puede vivir fuera del cuerpo de su contenedora o futura posible madre, así que no, no es independiente, depende de otro cuerpo, por lo que la dueña de ese cuerpo decide si deshacerse o no del feto



Ergo asesinarlo. Si lo entiendes perfectamente hijo de puta. Cuando te he dicho que ojalá te hubieran abortado, me has llamado asesino, yo no, hubiera sido tu madre. Ale a pastar, ya te he dedicado más tiempo del que vale tu vida.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> No puedo evitar que una mujer aborte pero si puedo señalar los errores que cometen los proabortistas por querer llevar razón sobre todas las cosas.



No es cuestión de razón, es cuestión de derechos.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y cómo vas a evitar que una mujer aborte?....lo mismo que si caga....materia orgánica dentro de su cuerpo, ni fuera ni en el tuyo



A ti si que te cagaron.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Yo no decido nada, solo estoy remarcando que no puede decidir sobre terceras personas, solo puede responder de él mismo.



Perdona, pero eres tú quien considera al feto persona, pero no el vigente Código Civil.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Ergo asesinarlo. Sí lo entiendes perfectamente hijo de puta. Cuando te he dicho que ojalá te hubieran abortado, me has llamado asesino, yo no, hubiera sido tu madre. Ale a pastar, ya te he dedicado más tiempo del que vale tu vida.



Te diré algo: a lo mejor a muchos no nos hubiera importado que nos abortaran, sencillamente porque el feto o células en desarrollo no son conscientes de lo que es vivir ni existir.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> A ti si que te cagaron.



Y a ti


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Te diré algo: a lo mejor a muchos no nos hubiera importado que nos abortaran, sencillamente porque el feto o células en desarrollo no son conscientes de lo que es vivir ni existir.



Menudo analfabeto, lo peor es vivir en democracia, y que el voto de giñados como tú valga lo mismo que el de una persona completa y sana. Menudo indigente mental.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pero se puede abortar, yo no tendría un SD



Abortar es legal, pero eso no quiere decir que sea un derecho. Es complejo de explicar así por encima.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> De hecho se tuvo que hacer así porque el aborto es anticonstitucional.



Porque tú lo digas, tío listo. La primera Ley de supuestos, fué constitucional; y en cuanto a la segunda, la de plazos, hay que esperar a que el TC hable.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> No es cuestión de razón, es cuestión de derechos.



Abortar es legal pero eso no lo convierte en un derecho


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Menudo analfabeto, lo peor es vivir en democracia, y que el voto de giñados como tú valga lo mismo que el de una persona completa y sana. Menudo indigente mental.



Soy mujer cariño y una de las mejores cosas de vivir en democracia es poder abortar legalmente y que tu sigas pataleando


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Abortar es legal, pero eso no quiere decir que sea un derecho. Es complejo de explicar así por encima.



En España, y dentro de unos plazos, es un derecho que puede o no ejercerse.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Porque tú lo digas, tío listo. La primera Ley de supuestos, fué constitucional; y en cuanto a la segunda, la de plazos, hay que esperar a que el TC hable.



El aborto es y seguirá siendo inconstitucional por razones obvias y además también lo es en la más países.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Abortar es legal pero eso no lo convierte en un derecho



De que se hace y no se castiga, es que se tiene el derecho a HACERLO


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Perdona, pero eres tú quien considera al feto persona, pero no el vigente Código Civil.



Que sabes tu del código civil y que tiene que ver en este debate


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> En España, y dentro de unos plazos, es un derecho que puede o no ejercerse.



Es legal, pero no es un derecho, igual que la eutanasia.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Soy mujer cariño y una de las mejores cosas de vivir en democracia es poder abortar legalmente y que tu sigas pataleando



Seguir asesinando legalmente. Y me da igual tú sexo. ¿Conoces el masculino INCLUSIVO?


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ene 2023)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Un embrion humano, no es un ser humano plenamente desarrollado, por lo tanto, no puede equipararse en derechos a uno que si lo esta. Porque estara usted de acuerdo conmigo, en que resulta absurdo plantearse si un embrion tiene los mismos derechos que usted y yo.



Al nacer un bebe no es un ser humano plenamente desarrollado, biológicamente le quedan unos 6 meses para tener los organos a pleno rendimiento y tres años más para poder valerse mínimamente por si mismos. Necesitariamos tener el periodo de gestación de una elefanta (22 meses) para poder sacar un humano "plenamente desarrollado" al dar a luz, pero nuestra posición bípeda es incompatible con tener un canal pélvico suficientemente ancho asi que la solucion de la naturaleza en ese caso es sacar el feto del utero a medio hacer.

Si la justificacion es que no es un ser humano plenamente desarrollado, por esa regla de tres, debería ser posible abortar hasta los 4-5 años desde la concepción, que es cuando un crio puede valerse por si mismo (motricidad completa y es capaz de hablar y comer por si mismo). ¿A que es un horror? Pues igual es un horror matar a un ser humano en el vientre de su madre, solo que es un horror que para ser consciente hay que estar en el quirofano cuando se comete el asesinato.

Lo que le da los derechos civiles es el acto de sobrevivir 24 horas al parto, a partir de ese momento el ser humano tiene PERSONALIDAD, pero _ser humano_ lo es desde el mismo momento que los gametos se unen y se genera una cadena de ADN humano con toda la información necesaria.

No se puede matar a un ser humano inocente. Cualquier justificación moral que se le quiera dar al aborto es hacerse trampas al solitario.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (2 Ene 2023)

drtanaka dijo:


> Unos 100.000 niños abortados al año, en una época donde ellas tienen todo tipo de información y medidas anticonceptivas que se pueden hasta combinar.
> 
> Pero es mejor follar a pelito que luego los tontos de los paga impuestos te pagan el aborto las veces que se antoje a la princesa.



Sin quitar importancia al coste económico que tiene el aborto, a mí me preocupa más la parte del uso que se le da. En lugar de utilizar anticonceptivos me da la impresión que se está usando el aborto como uno más, sin valorar en nada lo que se hace, simplemente quitarse de encima el asunto sin pensar. Lamentable. 

Y que conste que no entro a discutir si aborto sí o aborto no, simplemente lamento el uso que se está dando a lo que según mi modesta opinión debería ser sólo la última alternativa.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

El punto es que legalmente se pueden matar embriones y personas adultas en fase terminal o que así lo manifiesten. Pero eso no quiere decir que este sujeto a derecho, eso quiere decir que no es punible, nada más.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Seguir asesinando legalmente. Y me da igual tú sexo. ¿Conoces el masculino INCLUSIVO?



Conozco INCLUSO que rabiéis por la impotencia de no poderos meter en las decisiones de otros.


----------



## skan (2 Ene 2023)

La mayoría de los infanticidios son cometidos por mujeres.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Sin quitar importancia al coste económico que tiene el aborto, a mí me preocupa más la parte del uso que se le da. En lugar de utilizar anticonceptivos me da la impresión que se está usando el aborto como uno más, sin valorar en nada lo que se hace, simplemente quitarse de encima el asunto sin pensar. Lamentable.
> 
> Y que conste que no entro a discutir si aborto sí o aborto no, simplemente lamento el uso que se está dando a lo que según mi modesta opinión debería ser sólo la última alternativa.



Deberías considerar, que parece que se os olvida, que abortar no es quitarse un grano, duele. Un anticonceptivo no duele, luego no es equiparable, si hay aborto es porque hay accidentes pese a todos los medios por evitarlo


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Hoy en día hasta el asesinato puede ser legal, es lo que tienen las leyes, por eso es normal que haya gente que lo confunda con derechos.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Hoy en día hasta el asesinato puede ser legal, es lo que tienen las leyes, por eso es normal que haya gente que lo confunda con derechos.



Tengo derecho a decidir abortar, es un derecho, te guste o no.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Deberías considerar, que parece que se os olvida, que abortar no es quitarse un grano, duele. Un anticonceptivo no duele, luego no es equiparable, si hay aborto es porque hay accidentes pese a todos los medios por evitarlo



Las causas de un aborto son múltiples y variadas y pueden ir desde la propia ignorancia hasta el egoísmo personal.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Las causas de un aborto son múltiples y variadas y pueden ir desde la propia ignorancia hasta el egoísmo personal.



Eso es una opinión así como dato no?
Nunca has pasado por un parto ni pasarás, así que poco vale o nada tu opinión


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tengo derecho a decidir abortar, es un derecho, te guste o no.



No, no lo es. Legalmente puedes, no vas a ir a la cárcel, pero no es un derecho reconocido.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Conozco INCLUSO que rabiéis por la impotencia de no poderos meter en las decisiones de otros.



A mi que asesineis no es lo que más me preocupa, es triste, pero por lo menos dejáis de esparcir vuestra genética erronea, lo que no me da igual es que la justicia no haga nada.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> No, no lo es. Legalmente puedes, no vas a ir a la cárcel, pero no es un derecho reconocido.



Francamente, me da igual tesoro, el hecho va a ser el mismo.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> A mi que asesineis no es lo que más me preocupa, es triste, pero por lo menos dejáis de esparcir vuestra genética erronea, lo que no me da igual es que la justicia no haga nada.



Sí cielo.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Deberías considerar, que parece que se os olvida, que abortar no es quitarse un grano, duele. Un anticonceptivo no duele, luego no es equiparable, si hay aborto es porque hay accidentes pese a todos los medios por evitarlo



Lo que yo considero es que no hay 100.000 accidentes al año.

¿Duele?, como toda intervención en un quirófano o sala de curas, pero que duela no tiene nada que ver con usar anticonceptivos para echar un polvo, ni le quita/añade nada al hecho de acudir a abortar.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Lo que yo considero es que no hay 100.000 accidentes al año.
> 
> ¿Duele?, como toda intervención en un quirófano o sala de curas, pero que duela no tiene nada que ver con usar anticonceptivos para echar un polvo, ni le quita/añade nada al hecho de acudir a abortar.



Dices que abortar es como un anticonceptivo y que así se usa, pues no.
Una mujer que decide abortar lo decide no en cinco minutos ni como si se fuese a hacer las uñas, quizá luego se olvide de ello o en el futuro le duela, no lo sabes, ni lo se yo, pero como toda persona que toma decisiones SON SUYAS.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

De todas formas que las mujeres tengan que abortar influye mucho que el macho no se ponga el gorrito como se debe...es un tema mancomunado en el error de la concepción


----------



## Cymoril (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y cómo vas a evitar que una mujer aborte?....lo mismo que si caga....materia orgánica dentro de su cuerpo, ni fuera ni en el tuyo



Comparar el aborto con cagar....vaya bajeza moral.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Cymoril dijo:


> Comparar el aborto con cagar....vaya bajeza moral.



Materia dentro de un cuerpo que de una u otra forma ha de salir....es pura biología o fisiología
De hecho cuando pares y si no te han puesto el enema, cagas.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Dices que abortar es como un anticonceptivo y que así se usa, pues no.
> Una mujer que decide abortar lo decide no en cinco minutos ni como si se fuese a hacer las uñas, quizá luego se olvide de ello o en el futuro le duela, no lo sabes, ni lo se yo, pero como toda persona que toma decisiones SON SUYAS.



No digo que sea 'como' sino que se usa 'en lugar de'. Echo un casquete a pelo y si luego pasa algo ya me acerco a la S.S. a quitármelo de encima. 

No creo que sepas realmente el proceso mental de una mujer que decide abortar así que de esto no creo que merezca la pena discutir. Y si por el contrario sí que lo sabes porque has pasado por él sólo queda desearte que puedas olvidarlo (porque considero, quizá erróneamente, que no será un buen recuerdo).

Un ladrón de bancos, por no usar de ejemplo a un asesino, también toma una decisión SUYA ¿es la hace más correcta?.


----------



## Cymoril (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> materia dentro de un cuerpo que de una u otra forma ha de salir....es pura biología.
> De hecho cuando pares y si no te han puesto el enema, cagas.



Bajeza moral se te queda corto.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Cymoril dijo:


> Bajeza moral se te queda corto.



Según tu claro....ja, ja, ja....qué solemnidad.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Es legal, pero no es un derecho, igual que la eutanasia.



Ambos son derechos disponibles, es decir, que los puedes ejercer o no según tu voluntad si cumples los requisitos legales.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> No digo que sea 'como' sino que se usa 'en lugar de'. *Echo un casquete a pelo y si luego pasa algo ya me acerco a la S.S. a quitármelo de encima.*
> 
> No creo que sepas realmente el proceso mental de una mujer que decide abortar así que de esto no creo que merezca la pena discutir. Y si por el contrario sí que lo sabes porque has pasado por él sólo queda desearte que puedas olvidarlo (porque considero, quizá erróneamente, que no será un buen recuerdo).
> 
> Un ladrón de bancos, por no usar de ejemplo a un asesino, también toma una decisión SUYA ¿es la hace más correcta?.



Eso es lo mismo que usarlo "como" y no es así.
Se el proceso mental que implica una decisión de ese tipo y es un drama, así que dudo que tu sepas por qué se lleva a cabo un aborto y lo se no por experiencia propia pero sí dentro de mi entorno y porque soy madre y puedo entender lo que supone, tu eres el que no tienes ni pajolera idea corazón.


----------



## Cymoril (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Según tu claro....ja, ja, ja....qué solemnidad.



Comparar el gérmen de la vida de un ser humano con materia fecal. Qué asco me ha dado leerte. A ti si que te cagaron.


----------



## macready (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Materia dentro de un cuerpo que de una u otra forma ha de salir....es pura biología o fisiología
> De hecho cuando pares y si no te han puesto el enema, cagas.



Materia-caca a la que le cortan el cuello para no oir sus gritos mientras le perforan la cabeza. La biologia sin etica es un poco cringe, pero bueno habra que acostumbrarse.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

macready dijo:


> Materia-caca a la que le cortan el cuello para no oir sus gritos mientras le perforan la cabeza. La biologia sin etica es un poco cringe, pero bueno habra que acostumbrarse ahora que moloch esta a los mandos.



Pues muy bien y muy ejecutable.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Cymoril dijo:


> Comparar el gérmen de la vida de un ser humano con materia fecal. Qué asco me ha dado leerte. A ti si que te cagaron.



REpito:cuando pares, cagas, el formato es muy similar EXPULSAS UN CUERPO


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Que sabes tu del código civil y que tiene que ver en este debate



Has demostrado tu ignorancia y no voy a ser yo quien te enseñe. Allá tú.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Eso es lo mismo que usarlo "como" y no es así.
> Se el proceso mental que implica una decisión de ese tipo y es un drama, así que dudo que tu sepas por qué se lleva a cabo un aborto y lo se no por experiencia propia pero sí dentro de mi entorno y porque soy madre y puedo entender lo que supone, tu eres el que no tienes ni pajolera idea corazón.



Lo que tu digas reina. Si quieres que sea lo mismo no voy a discutir más, tu considéralo lo mismo y yo seguiré pensando que no es ni parecido. 

No hay nada mejor que asumir que el de enfrente no tiene la menor idea de lo que se habla para creer que quedas por encima ¿verdad?. No tengo ni idea ni del proceso mental ni de cómo queda la conciencia de una mujer que aborta, eso es así y no lo voy a negar. Por suerte no tengo referencias próximas de abortos sino de lo contrario, una mujer que se enfrentó a un cáncer que la llevó a la tumba y que no abortó para poder darse el tratamiento adecuado durante el embarazo. ¿Un error? No, una decisión pensada y meditada. ¿Doloroso? De la hostia.


----------



## Wattman (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Materia dentro de un cuerpo que de una u otra forma ha de salir....es pura biología o fisiología
> De hecho cuando pares y si no te han puesto el enema, cagas.



Tenemos el tabu de hacer en privado el pis y el cagar , solo se tardan unos minutos o menos.
El problema de la gestacion humana es que dura 9 meses ...
¿Crees que si se dotase la sociedad de un lugar especifico en el que la mujer pudiese llevar el embarazo en privado mas mujeres llevarian su gestacion a termino ?...

Lo digo por que el aborto se gestiona como algo privado , pero el embarazo es publico , todo el entorno de una embarazada asume que tras el parto se quedara con el bebe.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Lo que tu digas reina. Si quieres que sea lo mismo no voy a discutir más, tu considéralo lo mismo y yo seguiré pensando que no es ni parecido.
> 
> No hay nada mejor que asumir que el de enfrente no tiene la menor idea de lo que se habla para creer que quedas por encima ¿verdad?. No tengo ni idea ni del proceso mental ni de cómo queda la conciencia de una mujer que aborta, eso es así y no lo voy a negar. Por suerte no tengo referencias próximas de abortos sino de lo contrario, *una mujer que se enfrentó a un cáncer que la llevó a la tumba y que no abortó para poder darse el tratamiento adecuado durante el embarazo. ¿Un error? No, una decisión pensada y meditada. ¿Doloroso? De la hostia.*



Su decisión, yo hubiera abortado porque no solo pensaría en mi como heroína, si no en toooda mi familia y en su sufrimiento, pero como digo SU DECISIÓN, no mejor que la contraria y tb dolorosa.


----------



## macready (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pues muy bien y muy ejecutable.



Guay, de estas cosas tan peliagudas es mejor que se responsabilize otro.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Wattman dijo:


> Tenemos el tabu de hacer en privado el pis y el cagar , solo se tardan unos minutos o menos.
> El problema de la gestacion humana es que dura 9 meses ...
> ¿Crees que si se dotase la sociedad de un lugar especifico en el que la mujer pudiese llevar el embarazo en privado mas mujeres llevarian su gestacion a termino ?...
> 
> Lo digo por que el aborto se gestiona como algo privado , pero el embarazo es publico , todo el entorno de una embarazada asume que tras el parto se quedara con el bebe.



Creo que la persona que decide abortar lo tiene muy claro y por encima de todo lo que pase, le digan o traten de hacer.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

macready dijo:


> Guay, de estas cosas tan peliagudas es mejor que se responsabilize otro.



El que toma la decisión es responsable de ella, su cuerpo, su feto, su aborto, no hace falta que te responsabilices tu.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Las causas de un aborto son múltiples y variadas y pueden ir desde la propia ignorancia hasta el egoísmo personal.



Y no querer parir a un ser con taras genéticas para que sufra y haga sufrir, o al producto de una violación, o para defender tu propia vida...pero esas cosas no se entienden el El Vaticano....


----------



## BGA (2 Ene 2023)

Pareciera que la píldora solamente liberó a la mujer pero todos sabemos que también liberó al hombre, y respecto a éste, cuenta ya en sus relaciones "puntuales" con que la mujer se protegerá de manera adecuada por defecto, lo cual le translada a ella la responsabilidad del coito por placer completamente natural formalmente hablando... Si por descuido o fallo garrafal del sistema quedare preñada... ¿cuántos de los que aquí les reprochan a ellas que aborten se harían cargo? Total, no conocen a la mujer ni ella a ellos y solo querían divertirse un poco, asunto cuyas consecuencias pueden ser totalmente desproporcionadas a semejante e inocente intención...

El antiabortismo se ha convertido en contraparte del abortismo, pero la libertad sexual del varón queda completamente al margen. Que una mujer se comporte con el mismo nivel moral que el hombre en sus relaciones sexuales, algo apetecido por la mayoría de hombres que a la facilidad de desentenderse suman el deseo de la propia mujer, tiene para ellas consecuencias claramente distintas simplemente porque el hombre no va a quedar embarazado. ¿No se está dando una hipocresía descomunal por aislar a la mujer primero como objeto y luego como única responsable?

La hipersexualización es un hecho que nos afecta a todos y si el resultado implica la ruptura completa entre ambos sexos -o géneros, o roles heteropatriarcales etc...- está claro que en su denodada lucha contra el NOM muchos sueñan con que todas tengan hijos para evitar el invierno demográfico, pero que los tengan ellas, que ellos, -el que ha jodido o piensa en joder sin restricciones-, están en ésto como abejitas polinizadoras de paso entre las flores.

Yo estoy en contra del aborto como también de la hipersexualización de la sociedad. Y también estoy en contra de los antiabortistas a los que no se las ha pasado una sola vez por la cabeza mirar apara adentro antes de tirar la primera piedra. El Mal de lo malo se nutre y me parece claro que está satisfecho con tantas maldades vestidas de ese tipo de virtud que pretende ser la voz de la conciencia de los otros, no de uno mismo, que al foro viene uno divertirse desbarrando y otras cosas.


----------



## Wattman (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Creo que la persona que decide abortar lo tiene muy claro y por encima de todo lo que pase, le digan o traten de hacer.



Claro , en el presente.
Pero estamos en una sociedad envejecida , mas tarde o mas temprano saldra un gobierno que prohiba el aborto , o lo restrinja aun mas.
Si el estado asume el control de la mujer , al final solo podra darle apariencia de libertad , y esta libertad aparente solo se lograra mantener escondiendo aquello que la sociedad no esta dispuesta a asumir , que vivimos en una tirania y realmente no somos libres.

Perdon por la parrafada , solo queria decir que los derechos se pueden perder .

Un saludo.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

BGA dijo:


> Pareciera que la píldora solamente liberó a la mujer pero todos sabemos que también liberó al hombre, y respecto a éste, cuenta ya en sus relaciones "puntuales" con que la mujer se protegerá de manera adecuada por defecto, lo cual le translada a ella la responsabilidad del coito por placer completamente natural formalmente hablando... Si por descuido o fallo garrafal del sistema quedare preñada... ¿cuántos de los que aquí les reprochan a ellas que aborten se harían cargo? Total, no conocen a la mujer ni ella a ellos y solo querían divertirse un poco, asunto cuyas consecuencias pueden ser totalmente desproporcionadas a semejante e inocente intención...
> 
> El antiabortismo se ha convertido en contraparte del abortismo, pero la libertad sexual del varón queda completamente al margen. Que una mujer se comporte con el mismo nivel moral que el hombre en sus relaciones sexuales, algo apetecido por la mayoría de hombres que a la facilidad de desentenderse suman el deseo de la propia mujer, tiene para ellas consecuencias claramente distintas simplemente porque el hombre no va a quedar embarazado. ¿No se está dando una hipocresía descomunal por aislar a la mujer primero como objeto y luego como única responsable?
> 
> ...



Solo comentar que el invierno demográfico no se arregla con traer hijos al mundo que no tendrán un futuro laboral


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Wattman dijo:


> Claro , en el presente.
> Pero estamos en una sociedad envejecida , mas tarde o mas temprano saldra un gobierno que prohiba el aborto , o lo restrinja aun mas.
> Si el estado asume el control de la mujer , al final solo podra darle apariencia de libertad , y esta libertad aparente solo se lograra mantener escondiendo aquello que la sociedad no esta dispuesta a asumir , que vivimos en una tirania y realmente no somos libres.
> 
> ...



Los derechos sí, la ejecución de los hechos no.
La mujer que decide abortar lo hace, legal o ilegalmente, sola o acompañada.


----------



## BGA (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Solo comentar que el invierno demográfico no se arregla con traer hijos al mundo que no tendrán un futuro laboral



El problema es complejo y pasa, entre otras cuestiones, por el estilo de vida y los niveles de aspiración económica, social o de "libertad", pero todos se concretan en el punto cero del asunto: no tener o sí tener hijos.


----------



## Wattman (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Los derechos sí, la ejecución de los hechos no.
> La mujer que decide abortar lo hace, legal o ilegalmente, sola o acompañada.



Eso ya lo se.

Digo que se puede perder lo que se tiene .

Al final igual acabamos como la Rumania de Cheauchescu.

¿Y entonces que ? ...


----------



## CiclopeBizco (2 Ene 2023)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Territorio con ESTADO, territorio sin libertad, territorio en el que todo lo que sucede es lo que deciden las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, incluido llevar al PUEBLO a guerras en las que el PUEBLO muere por millones. Guerras que no son las suyas, sino las de las minorías poderhabientes.



Por eso el único gobierno legítimo es el del Espíritu.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Dices que abortar es como un anticonceptivo y que así se usa, pues no.
> Una mujer que decide abortar lo decide no en cinco minutos ni como si se fuese a hacer las uñas, quizá luego se olvide de ello o en el futuro le duela, no lo sabes, ni lo se yo, pero como toda persona que toma decisiones SON SUYAS.



Es horrible el método que utilizan recuerdan a los del Dr Mengele por no hablar de que muchas lo hacen en un estado bastante avanzado.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y cómo vas a evitar que una mujer aborte?....lo mismo que si caga....materia orgánica dentro de su cuerpo, ni fuera ni en el tuyo



Un feto no es un fecaloma, un poco de dignidad en los contenidos por favor, no sea tan vulgar.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> De que se hace y no se castiga, es que se tiene el derecho a HACERLO



No, le pongo un ejemplo, no existe el derecho a fumar pero está regulado, fumar está permitido en algunos sitios y prohibido en algunos, no cumplir con la normativa puede acarrear una pena en forma de sanción o multa, pero el derecho a fumar no existe per se, pero la gente decide si quiere fumar o no.

Eso sí, luego los gastos médicos repercuten en nuestros bolsillos.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tengo derecho a decidir abortar, es un derecho, te guste o no.



No, usted puede decidir abortar o no como puede decidir también fumar o beber, pero eso no lo convierte en un derecho. Derecho es todo aquello recogido en la declaración universal de los derechos humanos, donde no hay referencia alguna al aborto.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Eso es una opinión así como dato no?
> Nunca has pasado por un parto ni pasarás, así que poco vale o nada tu opinión



Mi opinión como mínimo vale igual que la suya señora, aun incluso sin matriz.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Francamente, me da igual tesoro, el hecho va a ser el mismo.



Celebro que le de igual no esperaba menos.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y cómo vas a evitar que una mujer aborte?....lo mismo que si caga....materia orgánica dentro de su cuerpo, ni fuera ni en el tuyo



Bastaría con ponerle una foto del bebé nacido.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> De todas formas que las mujeres tengan que abortar influye mucho que el macho no se ponga el gorrito como se debe...es un tema mancomunado en el error de la concepción



La culpa será compartida en cualquier caso


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Materia dentro de un cuerpo que de una u otra forma ha de salir....es pura biología o fisiología
> De hecho cuando pares y si no te han puesto el enema, cagas.



Las mujeres no paren por el culo, basta ya de comparaciones sin sentido.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Ambos son derechos disponibles, es decir, que los puedes ejercer o no según tu voluntad si cumples los requisitos legales.



No existen los derechos disponibles, no son un bien con los que se pueda comerciar


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Has demostrado tu ignorancia y no voy a ser yo quien te enseñe. Allá tú.



Ignorancia en qué exactamente? Que potestad tiene el código civil para denominar persona o no a un feto?


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> La culpa será compartida en cualquier caso



Dar la vida no tiene culpa. Quitarla sí lo tiene.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Y no querer parir a un ser con taras genéticas para que sufra y haga sufrir, o al producto de una violación, o para defender tu propia vida...pero esas cosas no se entienden el El Vaticano....



Las excepciones son excepciones y no se pueden utilizar para justificar un razonamiento.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

Abortar es eliminar una vida. Eso es todo lo que hay.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Bastaría con ponerle una foto del bebé nacido.



No lo creo, ejerce el mismo efecto que el de las fotos en las cajetillas de tabaco. La única forma que se me ocurre de manera honesta para evitar los abortos es no tratar la sexualidad o la concepción o la contravención de una manera tan vanal y vulgar sin darle la importancia merecida.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Dar la vida no tiene culpa. Quitarla sí lo tiene.



Dar la vida cuando realmente no se quiere dar la vida es un acto irresponsable, lamentablemente


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Abortar es eliminar una vida. Eso es todo lo que hay.



Eso es bien cierto y además de manera objetiva


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> No lo creo, ejerce el mismo efecto que el de las fotos en las cajetillas de tabaco. La única forma que se me ocurre de manera honesta para evitar los abortos es no tratar la sexualidad o la concepción o la contravención de una manera tan vanal y vulgar sin darle la importancia merecida.



No el bebé de otra persona. Su hijo recién nacido.
Ahí cambia la cosa.
La ausencia de moral se sostiene en la ignorancia, en la mayoría de los casos. 
Es un crimen inconsciente.
Hoy en día se podría hacer, mostrar el aspecto aproximado que tendrá en unos pocos meses su hijo.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Las excepciones son excepciones y no se pueden utilizar para justificar un razonamiento.



Esas excepciones no son compartidas aquí, ya que se pretende prohibir el aborto en toda circunstancia.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Dar la vida cuando realmente no se quiere dar la vida es un acto irresponsable, lamentablemente



Para quien la recibe, lo es todo.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> No el bebé de otra persona. Su hijo recién nacido.
> Ahí cambia la cosa.
> La ausencia de moral se sostiene en la ignorancia, en la mayoría de los casos.
> Es un crimen inconsciente.
> Hoy en día se podría hacer, mostrar el aspecto aproximado que tendrá en unos pocos meses su hijo.



Tengo dudas acerca de eso, ojalá fuese así de sencillo, de verdad se lo digo.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Abortar es eliminar una vida. Eso es todo lo que hay.



Esa es una simplificación excesiva y no es todo lo que hay, porque la voluntad de la mujer gestante está ahí


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Para quien la recibe, lo es todo.



Desde luego, eso no se lo niego.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> No el bebé de otra persona. Su hijo recién nacido.
> Ahí cambia la cosa.
> La ausencia de moral se sostiene en la ignorancia, en la mayoría de los casos.
> Es un crimen inconsciente.
> Hoy en día se podría hacer, mostrar el aspecto aproximado que tendrá en unos pocos meses su hijo.



No hay ningún hijo. Los hijos son cuando nacen, no antes.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Esas excepciones no son compartidas aquí, ya que se pretende prohibir el aborto en toda circunstancia.



Eso es imposible, aun siendo el más antiabortista, porque también existen los abortos espontáneos.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Esa es una simplificación excesiva y no es todo lo que hay, porque la voluntad de la mujer gestante está va ahí



Objetivamente no hay nada objetable en esa aseveración.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Esas excepciones no son compartidas aquí, ya que se pretende prohibir el aborto en toda circunstancia.



Yo pretendo que en vuestra imaginación, consultéis la opinión del hijo por nacer. También si son siameses mongólicos. 
Y al Estado, que se prohiba a sí mismo que nos iría mejor.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Tengo dudas acerca de eso, ojalá fuese así de sencillo, de verdad se lo digo.



Nada en el aborto es sencillo, y quien simplifique, yerra.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> No hay ningún hijo. Los hijos son cuando nacen, no antes.



Hoy en día con la inteligencia artificial e incluso la realidad virtual se podría reproducir un modelo del posible futuro hijo. Si incluso venden muñecos con apariencia muy realista de bebés.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Nada en el aborto es sencillo, y quien simplifique, yerra.



Mientras se trate el tema con respeto, se puede debatir y rebatir las veces necesarias.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Esa es una simplificación excesiva y no es todo lo que hay, porque la voluntad de la mujer gestante está ahí



Abortar es la muerte de una vida. Es lo que hay.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

Follar lleva a darle la vida a otra persona. Abortar a quitársela. Es así de sencillo.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Follar lleva a darle la vida a otra persona. Abortar a quitársela. Es así de sencillo.



Solo cuando la mujer está en los días del período y esto es ya desde hace milenios.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Solo cuando la mujer está en los días del período y esto es ya desde hace milenios.



Será en los días entre periodos.
Lo que quiero decir es que la vida, que es inconmensurable, depende de una serie limitada de actos, banales en apariencia. Engendrar una vida es algo relativamente fácil, extinguirla, todavía más, ni siquiera depende de dos.
Esa facilidad complica el ver la vida ajena como algo sagrado, sobre todo a la gente de menos capacidad mental. Sólo ven actos banales. 
Y así son posibles aberraciones como la que comentamos.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Follar lleva a darle la vida a otra persona. Abortar a quitársela. Es así de sencillo.



Tío, eres el rey de la simplificación, algo así como el Capitán Obvious...


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Será en los días entre periodos.
> Lo que quiero decir es que la vida, que es inconmensurable, depende de una serie limitada de actos, banales en apariencia. Engendrar una vida es algo relativamente fácil, extinguirla, todavía más, ni siquiera depende de dos.
> Esa facilidad complica el ver la vida ajena como algo sagrado, sobre todo a la gente de menos capacidad mental. Sólo ven actos banales.
> Y así son posibles aberraciones como la que comentamos.



La vida es un regalo, engendrarla es mucho más difícil que destruirla solo eso merecería una reflexión en profundidad, pero ya se sabe, en una sociedad con tantas comodidades eso es imposible.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Mientras se trate el tema con respeto, se puede debatir y rebatir las veces necesarias.



Yo no niego eso. Digo que la simplificación yerra la mayoría de las veces. La Ciencia es siempre difícil


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Las mujeres no paren por el culo, basta ya de comparaciones sin sentido.



EXPULSAN O NO EXPULSAN?


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Dar la vida no tiene culpa. Quitarla sí lo tiene.



No es vida aún. Son células


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Las mujeres no paren por el culo, basta ya de comparaciones sin sentido.



EXPULSAN POR DOS ORIFICIOS ALGO QUE ESTÁ EN SU CUERPO


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Bastaría con ponerle una foto del bebé nacido.



Ja, ja, ja...ya, como si la que aborta no hubiera visto nunca uno.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Es horrible el método que utilizan recuerdan a los del Dr Mengele por no hablar de que muchas lo hacen en un estado bastante avanzado.



SU VIDA, SU PROBLEMA


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Un feto no es un fecaloma, un poco de dignidad en los contenidos por favor, no sea tan vulgar.



A la par que se pare, se caga, dos agujeros dos expulsiones, se le llama actos fisiológicos.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> No, le pongo un ejemplo, no existe el derecho a fumar pero está regulado, fumar está permitido en algunos sitios y prohibido en algunos, no cumplir con la normativa puede acarrear una pena en forma de sanción o multa, pero el derecho a fumar no existe per se, pero la gente decide si quiere fumar o no.
> 
> Eso sí, luego los gastos médicos repercuten en nuestros bolsillos.



Pues las mujeres tienen derecho a abortar, si le gusta bien y si no tb.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> No, usted puede decidir abortar o no como puede decidir también fumar o beber, pero eso no lo convierte en un derecho. Derecho es todo aquello recogido en la declaración universal de los derechos humanos, donde no hay referencia alguna al aborto.



Que sí, que sí, ale a relajarse.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Ja, ja, ja...ya, como si la que aborta no hubiera visto nunca uno.



Normalmente no. El suyo, jamás.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Dar la vida cuando realmente no se quiere dar la vida es un acto irresponsable, lamentablemente



Y a Dios gracias, evitable


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Yo pretendo que en vuestra imaginación, consultéis la opinión del hijo por nacer. También si son siameses mongólicos.
> Y al Estado, que se prohiba a sí mismo que nos iría mejor.



El hijo por nacer está en la consciencia de la nada, como todos nosotros estuvimos, le da igual que le da lo mismo.
Hay mucha gente que no hubiera querido nacer.
Es algo que no se pregunta.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> A la par que se pare, se caga, dos agujeros dos expulsiones, se le llama actos fisiológicos.



Esa es la consideración que tienes de la vida ajena. A eso me refiero. 
Todo en la vida está concentrado en un cajón estrecho y cerca lo uno de lo otro. Lo sagrado y lo profano.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Normalmente no. El suyo, jamás.



Ni lo puede ni lo verá, ya vio ecografías señor mío y qué?


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Esa es la consideración que tienes de la vida ajena. A eso me refiero.
> Todo en la vida está concentrado en un cajón estrecho y cerca lo uno de lo otro. Lo sagrado y lo profano.



Pues por eso decidimos sobre si parimos y cuándo y sobre si cagamos y cuándo: está todo dentro de nuestro cuerpo.


----------



## Pio Pio (2 Ene 2023)

Yo también defendería el aborto, si existiese una certeza de que el que va a nacer es UN PROGRE.
Siempre hay excepciones.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> El hijo por nacer está en la consciencia de la nada, como todos nosotros estuvimos, le da igual que le da lo mismo.
> Hay mucha gente que no hubiera querido nacer.
> Es algo que no se pregunta.



Por eso mismo quiero que tú te lo preguntes por el aún no nacido, pero ya engendrado y vivo.


----------



## iaGulin (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Ni lo puede ni lo verá, ya vio ecografías señor mío y qué?



Al ignore. Ojalá algún día te aborten, mamarracha.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> REpito:cuando pares, cagas, el formato es muy similar EXPULSAS UN CUERPO



En tus mojones late un corazón?


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Follar lleva a darle la vida a otra persona. Abortar a quitársela. Es así de sencillo.



follar entre dos


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Por eso mismo quiero que tú te lo preguntes por el aún no nacido, pero ya engendrado y vivo.



Nunca me he preguntado nada en nombre de unas células


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En tus mojones late un corazón?



Y hasta almorranas....


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pues por eso decidimos sobre si parimos y cuándo y sobre si cagamos y cuándo: está todo dentro de nuestro cuerpo.



Una pena que no los traigan las cigüeñas, desde luego, por los no nacidos, no por las madres incapaces.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> La vida es un regalo, engendrarla es mucho más difícil que destruirla solo eso merecería una reflexión en profundidad, pero ya se sabe, en una sociedad con tantas comodidades eso es imposible.



Bueno, cuando no se tiene dinero, cuando hay riesgo para la madre, cuando el feto viene con problemas, cuando es el resultado de una violación, esas células o embriones pueden desecharse sin mayor contemplación, lo principal es lo principal, no algo que no es aún.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Una pena que no los traigan las cigüeñas, desde luego, por los no nacidos, no por las madres incapaces.



No hay madre incapaz, hay mujeres sabias porque deciden sobre su cuerpo y sobre su vida.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Nunca me he preguntado nada en nombre de unas células



Sí, es falta de imaginación.
Ni todo el odio a la vida puede contra la mirada de tu hijo, que es esas mismas células.
Hay muy pocos casos de infanticidio. Muchos de aborto voluntario.
La falta de imaginación debe ser la causa.
James Cameron podría hacer una empresa de eso. Mostrar a las madres lo que están matando.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Será en los días entre periodos.
> Lo que quiero decir es que la vida, que es inconmensurable, depende de una serie limitada de actos, banales en apariencia. Engendrar una vida es algo relativamente fácil, extinguirla, todavía más, ni siquiera depende de dos.
> Esa facilidad complica el ver la vida ajena como algo sagrado, sobre todo a la gente de menos capacidad mental. Sólo ven actos banales.
> Y así son posibles aberraciones como la que comentamos.



Nuestro Dios creador así no hizo...mala suerte.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Sí, es falta de imaginación.
> Ni todo el odio a la vida puede contra la mirada de tu hijo, que es esas mismas células.
> Hay muy pocos casos de infanticidio. Muchos de aborto voluntario.
> La falta de imaginación debe ser la causa.
> James Cameron podría hacer una empresa de eso. Mostrar a las madres lo que están matando.



Mostrarían lo que no existe, se eliminan o matan como os gusta decir, células inviables porque son esencia y no sustancia, porque simplemente no son personas y nadie puede saber cómo serían de llegar a nacer, no es imaginación es realidad.
Un huevo estampado en la sartén no es una tortilla.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Mi opinión como mínimo vale igual que la suya señora, aun incluso sin matriz.



No vale lo mismo, porque no puede ser madre, su punto de vista es bastante inferior.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> La culpa será compartida en cualquier caso



Ah sí?, pues nadie se mete con el macho causístico del aborto


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Abortar es eliminar una vida. Eso es todo lo que hay.



Posible persona, no persona, lo tumores tb están vivos, cuando los eliminan LOS MATAN
Es usted partidario de eliminar tumores que son células vivas o tampoco?


----------



## Lobotomizado (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cada uno hace lo que gusta con lo que tiene dentro, hasta con las almorranas.



Las almorranas que tienes en el cerebro


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Es igual que dar de mamar, en serio puede haber gentuza que exija y ordene dar de mamar a una madre?
Su teta, su cuerpo y su hijo en este caso, lo alimentará como la plazca.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> EXPULSAN O NO EXPULSAN?



Las heces si, los hijos no, los hijos se paren


----------



## Lobotomizado (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Posible persona, no persona, lo tumores tb están vivos, cuando los eliminan LOS MATAN
> Es usted partidario de eliminar tumores que son células vivas o tampoco?



Compara un bebé con un tumor, el subnormal. Te tenían que haber abortado a ti a base de quimio.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> No es vida aún. Son células



Y usted ha sido el espermatozoide más rápido, como de malos serían los otros.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Mostrarían lo que no existe, se eliminan o matan como os gusta decir, células inviables porque son esencia y no sustancia, porque simplemente no son personas y nadie puede saber cómo serían de llegar a nacer, no es imaginación es realidad.
> Un huevo estampado en la sartén no es una tortilla.



Nadie puede saber cómo serán exactamente, pero dame el perfil de la familia y un pequeño análisis del feto y casi que te lo pongo en brazos.
Para todo lo demás, come sano y si es primavera, espera a fin de año. Si no lo quieres, dalo en adopción, la cola es larga.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> EXPULSAN POR DOS ORIFICIOS ALGO QUE ESTÁ EN SU CUERPO



Usted ha recibido la educación necesaria, ejerzala o absténgase de soltar improperios


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> SU VIDA, SU PROBLEMA



Las comodidades lo vuelven a uno inhumano


----------



## aldebariano (2 Ene 2023)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> En ambos casos son muelas.
> 
> El caso correspondiente sería que el hombre ha lesionado unas células con un cuchillo. Nada más.



Tú también eres un puñado de células, supongo que se te podría machacar y tirar a una cuneta sin problemas.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> A la par que se pare, se caga, dos agujeros dos expulsiones, se le llama actos fisiológicos.



Una mujer no pare por el culo, tenga un poco de dignidad


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pues las mujeres tienen derecho a abortar, si le gusta bien y si no tb.



No porque no existe ese derecho


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Que sí, que sí, ale a relajarse.



Relájese usted


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y a Dios gracias, evitable



En vista a los resultados no lo parece


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> follar entre dos



No va a ser entre uno


----------



## GuidoVonList (2 Ene 2023)

aldebariano dijo:


> Tú también eres un puñado de células, supongo que se te podría machacar y tirar a una cuneta sin problemas.



No me has entendido. No estoy a favor de las putas aborteras.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Nuestro Dios creador así no hizo...mala suerte.



Sólo la técnica humana moderna ha hecho posible lo que sucede ahora. Las únicas maneras fiables de despreciar a un hijo eran tras el nacimiento, y no era habitual, porque ya solo separarse de un hijo es más que cruel.
Y lo digo sin ser madre.
Pero así es. En este tiempo, se junta la inconsciencia natural con la técnica artificial y pasan estas locuras.
Para el Dios, siempre todo es perfecto.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> No lo creo, ejerce el mismo efecto que el de las fotos en las cajetillas de tabaco. La única forma que se me ocurre de manera honesta para evitar los abortos es no tratar la sexualidad o la concepción o la contravención de una manera tan vanal y vulgar sin darle la importancia merecida.



El aborto no es un mal por si mismo, sino la solución a un problema grave de quien está embarazada. Es preciso ver las cosas desde el punto de vista de la gestante, no desde una "moral" externa.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> No porque no existe ese derecho



Los derechos los dan las leyes.


----------



## Pio Pio (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Posible persona, no persona, lo tumores tb están vivos, cuando los eliminan LOS MATAN
> Es usted partidario de eliminar tumores que son células vivas o tampoco?



Hombre, un tumor no se convierte nunca en un posible científico o persona que haga algo por la humanidad.
Y mira que los niños no me gustan en absoluto, pero como te veo tan radical te paso a la nevera.
Hasta luego.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Usted ha recibido la educación necesaria, ejerzala o absténgase de soltar improperios



Es o no es cierto?


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Las comodidades lo vuelven a uno inhumano



Según su punto de vista ... ahí subjetivando con dos huevos.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Los derechos los dan las leyes.



Dime un conjuntos de leyes contrarios a ti y lo vemos. (Por ejemplo, eres marica en Irán, o blanco en la Zimbawe de Mugabe. O judío con Hitler).


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> No porque no existe ese derecho



Lo utilizan: el derecho a poder decidir.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Hombre, un tumor no se convierte nunca en un posible científico o persona que haga algo por la humanidad.
> Y mira que los niños no me gustan en absoluto, pero como te veo tan radical te paso a la nevera.
> Hasta luego.



Son células, no personas ni cáncer metastásico de inicio como tampoco es un niño un feto.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> El aborto no es un mal por si mismo, sino la solución a un problema grave de quien está embarazada. Es preciso ver las cosas desde el punto de vista de la gestante, no desde una "moral" externa.



En este caso, desde una vida interna, que tú no quieres ver y no se sabe por qué.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Sólo la técnica humana moderna ha hecho posible lo que sucede ahora. Las únicas maneras fiables de despreciar a un hijo eran tras el nacimiento, y no era habitual, porque ya solo separarse de un hijo es más que cruel.
> Y lo digo sin ser madre.
> Pero así es. En este tiempo, se junta la inconsciencia natural con la técnica artificial y pasan estas locuras.
> Para el Dios, siempre todo es perfecto.



Desde que el hombre es hombre y la humanidad existe, las mujeres han abortado voluntariamente de mil formas y maneras señor mío, no es nuevo.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> En vista a los resultados no lo parece



Evitable traer hijos al mundo no deseados.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Dime un conjuntos de leyes contrarios a ti y lo vemos. (Por ejemplo, eres marica en Irán, o blanco en la Zimbawe de Mubutu. O judío con Hitler).



Las leyes de una Democracia positivizan los Derechos Humanos.
Y Mobutu fué el Dictador del Zaire, actual Congo. Te confundes con Robert Mugabe, ex Presidente de Zimbawe.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Desde que el hombre es hombre y la humanidad existe, las mujeres han abortado voluntariamente de mil formas y maneras señor mío, no es nuevo.



La diferencia es que antes arriesgaban su vida y ahora no.
Y eso es lo que no gusta a los pro-vidistas.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Son células, no personas ni cáncer metastásico de inicio como tampoco es un niño un feto.



Feto es el momento anterior a bebé, bebé el anterior a niño. ¿Estás de acuerdo o no?


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

En conclusión, si usted no quiere no aborte, si es hombre y está en contra del aborto no va a poder evitar que las mujeres aborten, por tanto, métase en sus asuntos que sufrirá menos y sobre todo procure no ser la causa inicial o el argé de un aborto.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Feto es el momento anterior a bebé, bebé el anterior a niño. ¿Estás de acuerdo o no?



Feto es inviable, un bebé y un niño son viables, viven fuera de cuerpo ajeno


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Las leyes de una Democracia positivizan los Derechos Humanos.
> Y Mobutu fué el Dictador del Zaire, actual Congo



Lo cambié al instante, sí, Mugabe.
Entonces los derechos humanos son previos. Dicho.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Feto es inviable, un bebé y un niño son viables, viven fuera de cuerpo ajeno



El cuerpo de su madre, efectivamente. Sin ella, muere.
Y parecía el lugar más seguro.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> No vale lo mismo, porque no puede ser madre, su punto de vista es bastante inferior.



Entonces no condenemos ninguna violencia, si somos pacifistas.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Dios nos creó así imperfectos y capaces de todo...él sabrá por qué pero echarnos la culpa es cuando menos, muy vil


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> El cuerpo de su madre, efectivamente. Sin ella, muere.



Por eso la decisión de abortar es de la mujer porque mientras un feto no es viable, no es persona, y si la mujer no quiere dar vida, no la da.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Entonces no condenemos ninguna violencia, si somos pacifistas.



Allá cada uno, pero un cuerpo y lo de dentro es del dueño del cuerpo.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

Lobotomizado dijo:


> Las almorranas que tienes en el cerebro



No, dentro del cuerpo como los fetos o los desperdicios o la vesícula....


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Lo cambié al instante, sí, Mugabe.
> Entonces los derechos humanos son previos. Dicho.



El aborto no es un tema que se trate dentro de la Declaración de lis Derechos Humanos. Es otra cosa. Los Derechos Humanos son predicables únicamente de las personas. Y la personalidad, la dá el nacimiento


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Los derechos los dan las leyes.



Joeer que servil.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Allá cada uno, pero un cuerpo y lo de dentro es del dueño del cuerpo.



Código penal a la medida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2023)

en el momento que los embriones se pueden implantar en cualquier mujer sin ser su madre, se derrumba el argumento de que " es su cuerpo su decisión " . De todas las disculpas criminales y satánicas para matar a un hijo, quizás esa sea la más absurda y egoísta.

Por otra parte las mujeres siempre han usado los embarazos inesperados para chantajear a los hombres, en el pasado para obligarlos a casarse, actualmente para saquearlos de por vida con una pensión si es que no se casan. 
Es por lo tanto el hombre el que tendría más derecho a interrumpir ese embarazo no deseado y eso no es posible. 

¿ por qué no es posible ? esa imposibilidad es la que convierte el bebé en ser humano.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Por eso la decisión de abortar es de la mujer porque mientras un feto no es viable, no es persona, y si la mujer no quiere dar vida, no la da.



Y parecía el lugar más seguro.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Código penal a la medida.



lo que es, es, y si estuviera embarazada de un SD, podría abortar.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Ene 2023)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Y parecía el lugar más seguro.



Cuestión de invento de la naturaleza.
Nadie decide sobre la salud y el cuerpo de otra PERSONA


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Joeer que servil.



Las Leyes de una Democracia, si quieres que especifique.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Las Leyes de una Democracia, si quieres que especifique.



En todo caso, gracias por lo que nos dais. No me lo hesperaba.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En todo caso, gracias por lo que nos dais. No me lo hesperaba.



Yo no estoy dando nada, sólo opino.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Al nacer un bebe no es un ser humano plenamente desarrollado, biológicamente le quedan unos 6 meses para tener los organos a pleno rendimiento y tres años más para poder valerse mínimamente por si mismos. Necesitariamos tener el periodo de gestación de una elefanta (22 meses) para poder sacar un humano "plenamente desarrollado" al dar a luz, pero nuestra posición bípeda es incompatible con tener un canal pélvico suficientemente ancho asi que la solucion de la naturaleza en ese caso es sacar el feto del utero a medio hacer.
> 
> Si la justificacion es que no es un ser humano plenamente desarrollado, por esa regla de tres, debería ser posible abortar hasta los 4-5 años desde la concepción, que es cuando un crio puede valerse por si mismo (motricidad completa y es capaz de hablar y comer por si mismo). ¿A que es un horror? Pues igual es un horror matar a un ser humano en el vientre de su madre, solo que es un horror que para ser consciente hay que estar en el quirofano cuando se comete el asesinato.
> 
> ...



Un ser humano plenamente desarrollado es todo aquel que ha terminado de hacerlo para poder ser considerado un ser humano como tal y poder distinguirlo de cualquier otra clase de ser de otra especie. A partir de ahi, su desarrollo puede continuar, pero no para convertirse en lo que ya es, sino para mejorar sus capacidades como tal.

Efectivamente un bebe al nacer todavia no puede valerse por si mismo, pero ello no implica que no este plenamente desarrollado para ser lo que es, un bebe humano, y por ende un ser humano.

Pero un embrion humano es un proyecto de ser humano, porque no esta plenamente desarrollado para poder ser considerado como tal.

Si para usted el concepto de humano, ya implica de por si tambien el ser, basandose en la existencia de una cadena de ADN, entonces habria que preguntarse donde comienza la conciencia humana como tal, y la mia lo hace a partir de la premisa de que un embrion humano no es un ser humano, aunque para usted por lo visto si.

Por cierto, un recien nacido obviamente ya es un ser humano a todos los efectos, pero todavia carece de personalidad propiamente dicha, al menos picologicamente hablando. Y en cuanto a lo de ser inocente o no, eso es una consideracion moral que precisamente usted utiliza para tratar de justificar su punto de vista al respecto, lo cual si que es hacerse trampas al solitario.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Y quien eres tú para decidir eso?



Y quienes son los que opinen lo contrario para decidirlo.


----------



## aron01 (2 Ene 2023)

Y todo es para que se corran dentro sin tener que usar píldoras y condones, no lo entiendo. Obviamente todo es negocio, pero en si las mujeres que no viven de los abortos ¿qué sentido tiene habiendo métodos para evitar embarazos?.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Ene 2023)

Yo pienso que nadie duda que un feto, ya es un ser humano aunque todavia no haya nacido, otra cosa es considerar que un embrion tambien lo sea. Partiendo de esa base, habria que plantearse para llegar a establecer alguna clase de consenso, si el aborto deberia ser legal o no cuando el embrion ya se ha convertido en un feto.

Desde el punto de vista antiabortista, evidentemente no, y me parece perfectamente comprensible que asi lo consideren, pero desde un punto de vista proabortista, como seria mi caso, si deberia poder ser tambien considerado legal, partiendo de la idea de que llegados a semejante extremo, lo que deberia prevalecer es el derecho de una mujer a hacer lo que quiera con su cuerpo, y en todo caso el feto, biologicamente hablando, seguiria formando parte del suyo.

Por tanto, para mi el punto principal de controversia estaria en determinar si el aborto deberia ser legal solo hasta el desarrollo del feto, o deberia serlo hasta que se produjese el nacimiento.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Bueno, y algún derechito puede tener?
> Votar en unas municipales no te digo, pero derecho a no ser descuartizado?



No, para mi un embrion no tiene por que tener ninguna clase de derecho reconocido.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Ene 2023)

Cens0r dijo:


> *Tiene un ADN único e irrepetible (salvo en gemelos)*. Lo que pasa es que no se puede quejar, no vota, no se ve, y tampoco se ve cómo lo asesinan en las clínicas abortorias.



Usted mismo acaba de echar por tierra lo del ADN.


----------



## Wattman (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Nunca me he preguntado nada en nombre de unas células



Pues tendria los genes de tu madre y tu padre , de tus abuelas y abuelos , de tus bisabuelas y bisabuelos y etc ...
Cuando una mujer aborta destruye su inmortalidad , su trascendencia .


----------



## Cens0r (2 Ene 2023)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Usted mismo acaba de echar por tierra lo del ADN. Por cierto, la ciencia tambien reconoce la posibilidad de que un mismo ser humano pueda tener dos cadenas de ADN diferentes.



El 99,999999% de abortos se trata de bebés sanos y únicos. Quien aborte que sepa que no tiene excusa: es un asesinato.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Ene 2023)

Cens0r dijo:


> El 99,999999% de abortos se trata de bebés sanos y únicos. Quien aborte que sepa que no tiene excusa: es un asesinato.



¿Para usted seria igual de asesinato matar a un feto que a un bebe recien nacido?


----------



## Cens0r (2 Ene 2023)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Para usted seria igual de asesinato matar a un feto que a un bebe recien nacido?



Sí. El feto no se ve y los progres lo han deshumanizado. Las mujeres han picado y tampoco ven cómo trituran los fetos o les hacen cosas peores. Al recién nacido sí se le ve y da más pena pero también lo están deshumanizando. En Nueva York lleva revoloteando una ley, que algunos quieren aprobar, para despenalizar que durante el primer mes de vida de un bebé se le deje sin alimentos para que muera de inanición.
Philip K. Dick escribió una historia corta que anticipa esta aberración necrófila. Se llama Las prepersonas.








las prepersonas philip k. dick - PDF Descargar libre


las prepersonas philip k. dick walter, que había estado jugando al rey de la montaña, vio el camión blanco que llegaba más allá del bosque de los cipreses, y comprendió lo que significaba. se trata del




docplayer.es


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Ene 2023)

Cens0r dijo:


> Sí. El feto no se ve y los progres lo han deshumanizado. Las mujeres han picado y tampoco ven cómo trituran los fetos o les hacen cosas peores. Al recién nacido sí se le ve y da más pena pero también lo están deshumanizando. En Nueva York lleva revoloteando una ley, que algunos quieren aprobar, para despenalizar que durante el primer mes de vida de un bebé se le deje sin alimentos para que muera de inanición.
> Philip K. Dick escribió una historia corta que anticipa esta aberración necrófila. Se llama Las prepersonas.
> 
> 
> ...



Pues mejor sera preocuparse mas por los bebes antes que por los fetos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Porque son mala gente, los abortistas.
> 
> Mas claro no lo pueden mostrar



Efectivamente, estos hilos y mensajes muestran a cada cual como lo que es.

Abortistas, enfermos mentales y psicópatas.


----------



## Cens0r (2 Ene 2023)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pues mejor sera preocuparse mas por los bebes antes que por los fetos.



No. Hay que proteger de la misma manera a los dos.
Hay una línea clara que no puede cruzarse, y es la concepción. Yo no estoy en contra de la anticoncepción pero una vez ocurre el feto debe ser sagrado.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> El aborto no es un mal por si mismo, sino la solución a un problema grave de quien está embarazada. Es preciso ver las cosas desde el punto de vista de la gestante, no desde una "moral" externa.



Estar embarazada no es el problema aquí


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Los derechos los dan las leyes.



Falso, las leyes solo te dicen si algo es punible o delictivo, los derechos son otra cosa


----------



## Paobas (2 Ene 2023)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> como gozo con la rabia de los paletos follafetos jajajjjajjaajjajajaaajajajajajjj



Al ignore, escoria.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Posible persona, no persona, lo tumores tb están vivos, cuando los eliminan LOS MATAN
> Es usted partidario de eliminar tumores que son células vivas o tampoco?



El embarazo no es una enfermedad, la ignorancia si


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo utilizan: el derecho a poder decidir.



No, ud confunde los derechos con otra cosa.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Son células, no personas ni cáncer metastásico de inicio como tampoco es un niño un feto.



Que para ud un niño no sea un feto no significa que ud tenga razon


----------



## NCB (2 Ene 2023)

Para qué debatís con esta HIJA DE PUTA. Mandadla a la mierda que es lo que se merece, y a otra cosa.


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ene 2023)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Un ser humano plenamente desarrollado es todo aquel que ha terminado de hacerlo para poder ser considerado un ser humano como tal y poder distinguirlo de cualquier otra clase de ser de otra especie. A partir de ahi, su desarrollo puede continuar, pero no para convertirse en lo que ya es, sino para mejorar sus capacidades como tal.
> 
> Efectivamente un bebe al nacer todavia no puede valerse por si mismo, pero ello no implica que no este plenamente desarrollado para ser lo que es, un bebe humano, y por ende un ser humano.
> 
> ...



Empiezo por el final: la condición de inocente es un hecho coyuntural, pero la condición sustantiva es CUANDO podemos decir que hay un ser humano.

Tomando su definición, genéticamente un zigoto humano con solo horas de vida es distinguible de cualquier otra especie o ser. Por lo que se le puede considerar un ser humano a todos los efectos, y como usted bien dice,



Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> _A partir de ahi, su desarrollo puede continuar, pero no para convertirse en lo que ya es, sino para mejorar sus capacidades como tal._



*Un embrion es un ser humano*, la conciencia es algo secundario, lo primero porque ni siquiera estamos de acuerdo en que es la consciencia y cuando aparece... el desarrollo del SNC, etc, pero todo eso son excusas de mal pagador para justificar el hecho de que estamos OBJETIVAMENTE matando seres humanos, no personas, que ya dije es un concepto juridico.

Esos 90.000 abortados en 2022 son seres humanos a los que hemos arrebatado la posibilidad de vivir una vida.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Falso, las leyes solo te dicen si algo es punible o delictivo, los derechos son otra cosa



No.
Si una Ley no te reconoce un derecho, no lo tienes.
El llamado Derecho Natural es inútil.


----------



## 917 (2 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Estar embarazada no es el problema aquí



Desde luego.
¿Cómo va a ser un problema para un hombre quedarse embarazado?.
Lo que yo no comprendo es la puta manía de muchos hombres de querer meterse en lo que haga una mujer con su cuerpo.


----------



## Decipher (3 Ene 2023)

Veo que la tal Catalinus ya se ha revelado como la hija de puta asesina que es. No la leia porque la metí en el ignore hace mucho, pero leyendo sus mensajes...así son las aborteras y esos son sus argumentos...


----------



## Decipher (3 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Que para ud un niño no sea un feto no significa que ud tenga razon



Es que es literalmente mentira y facilmente comprobable.


----------



## Paobas (3 Ene 2023)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pienso que nadie duda que un feto, ya es un ser humano aunque todavia no haya nacido, otra cosa es considerar que un embrion tambien lo sea. Partiendo de esa base, habria que plantearse para llegar a establecer alguna clase de consenso, si el aborto deberia ser legal o no cuando el embrion ya se ha convertido en un feto.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista antiabortista, evidentemente no, y me parece perfectamente comprensible que asi lo consideren, pero desde un punto de vista proabortista, como seria mi caso, si deberia poder ser tambien considerado legal, partiendo de la idea de que llegados a semejante extremo, lo que deberia prevalecer es el derecho de una mujer a hacer lo que quiera con su cuerpo, y en todo caso el feto, biologicamente hablando, seguiria formando parte del suyo.
> 
> Por tanto, para mi el punto principal de controversia estaria en determinar si el aborto deberia ser legal solo hasta el desarrollo del feto, o deberia serlo hasta que se produjese el nacimiento.



El problema es que tu argumento ya está errado de base: No es su cuerpo, es otra persona que crece en él.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Que para ud un niño no sea un feto no significa que ud tenga razon



Ni usted.
Así que dejemos a las mujeres que tienen feto vivir y decidir.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> El embarazo no es una enfermedad, la ignorancia si



A los embarazos se los trata como enfermedad y sí, pueden ser muy jodidos.
Pruebas, análisis, tensión, diabetes, infecciones urinarias, preeclampsia, hemorragias, etc.... si le parece a usted poco....se nota que no lo ha sufrido.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> No, ud confunde los derechos con otra cosa.



Da igual.
Pueden y lo hacen, llámelo como le guste.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

Wattman dijo:


> Pues tendria los genes de tu madre y tu padre , de tus abuelas y abuelos , de tus bisabuelas y bisabuelos y etc ...
> Cuando una mujer aborta destruye su inmortalidad , su trascendencia .



Buf qué trauma 
No me siento inmortal por tener un hijo
Los genes heredados no siempre son los mejores....


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

aron01 dijo:


> Y todo es para que se corran dentro sin tener que usar píldoras y condones, no lo entiendo. Obviamente todo es negocio, pero en si las mujeres que no viven de los abortos ¿qué sentido tiene habiendo métodos para evitar embarazos?.



Díselo al tío que la mete a pelo


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Efectivamente, estos hilos y mensajes muestran a cada cual como lo que es.
> 
> Abortistas, enfermos mentales y psicópatas.



O abortistas o enfermos mentales y psicópatas.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Abortistas o enfermos mentales y psicópatas.



Realmente cumplen con los tres adjetivos, como no podía ser de otra manera.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Realmente cumplen con los tres adjetivos, como no podía ser de otra manera.



Como puede ver son contrapuestos, o lo uno o lo otro...ese es el sentido


----------



## zirick (3 Ene 2023)

Nosotras parimos, nosotras... el estado socialista decide


----------



## Gurney (3 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> No.
> Si una Ley no te reconoce un derecho, no lo tienes.
> El llamado Derecho Natural es inútil.





Al contrario

Una ley no es más que la fuerza que en ese momento actúa en el sistema político, y depende de la voluntad de los hombres

En cambio, el Derecho Natural es algo eterno, consustancial. El problema está en su etiqueta: "Derecho Natural", como si la ley fuera lo sustantivo y la Naturaleza lo adjetivo. Cuando en realidad es al revés: es un intento de plasmación de la potencia y sacralidad de la Naturaleza, en la que la estructura de la norma jurídica actúa bastante torpemente

El Derecho Positivo es de los Pedro Sánchez de la vida
El Derecho Natural es de Dios

PS: Sobre la relación entre espiritualidad y el asesinato de seres humanos que es el aborto: claramente es un ritual de sacrificios humanos para dioses de carácter ctónico y femenino, cuyo arquetipo es Kali. No es de extrañar que en estos tiempos de Kali Yuga, se nutra a esta diosa de la destrucción con abundantes víctimas. Por supuesto, el ritual funciona, con todas las malísimas consecuencias para nosotros mismos que conlleva

Aborteras, abortistas y sus lamentables mamporreros, hijos de puta todos


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

Gurney dijo:


> Al contrario
> 
> Una ley no es más que la fuerza que en ese momento actúa en el sistema político, y depende de la voluntad de los hombres
> 
> ...



Rabiando y con el mazo dando


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Ene 2023)

Gurney dijo:


> Al contrario
> 
> Una ley no es más que la fuerza que en ese momento actúa en el sistema político, y depende de la voluntad de los hombres
> 
> ...



¿Pero usted se cree que esta indigente mental entre flatulencia y flatulencia se ha enterado siquiera de la décima parte de lo que escribe en su mensaje?

Le suena todo a chino mandarín. No pierda el tiempo, ni eche margaritas a los cerdos. Se la insulta, se la retrata como lo que es y en paz.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Ene 2023)

Abortar es matar a bebés que serán mujeres ¿Por qué Irene Montero quiere que las mujeres maten a otras mujeres?


----------



## jaimegvr (3 Ene 2023)

Realmente estoy de acuerdo en que si la madre no quiere ese hijo lo aborte o mate, porque si siente así esa mujer desnaturalizada, para la mierda de vida que le espera a ese hijo con esa madre, mejor que este muerto y no sufra. Ella ya será castigada por su propia ira, CONFUCIO.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Pero usted se cree que esta indigente mental entre flatulencia y flatulencia se ha enterado siquiera de la décima parte de lo que escribe en su mensaje?
> 
> Le suena todo a chino mandarín. No pierda el tiempo, ni eche margaritas a los cerdos. Se la insulta, se la retrata como lo que es y en paz.



Lusito tesoro...Feliz Año .... que este año tu obsesión conmigo sea más relajá


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Realmente estoy de acuerdo en que si la madre no quiere ese hijo lo aborte o mate, porque si siente así esa mujer desnaturalizada, para la mierda de vida que le espera a ese hijo con esa madre, mejor que este muerto y no sufra. Ella ya será castigada por su propia ira, CONFUCIO.



Genial.
A dejarlas en paz.


----------



## jaimegvr (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Genial.
> A dejarlas en paz.



Tu quieres que una madre tenga a su hijo en contra de su voluntad para que le destroze la vida??? pues no, mejor está muerto y sin sufrir.
ELLA, la desnaturalizada de la madre abortiva, ya será castigada por su propia ira mental, drogas y suicidios incluidos.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Tu quieres que una madre tenga a su hijo en contra de su voluntad para que le destroze la vida??? pues no, mejor está muerto y sin sufrir.
> ELLA, la desnaturalizada de la madre abortiva, ya será castigada por su propia ira mental, drogas y suicidios incluidos.



Yo lo que quiero es que una mujer decida si parir un bebé o deshacerse de un embrión.


----------



## 917 (3 Ene 2023)

Gurney dijo:


> Al contrario
> 
> Una ley no es más que la fuerza que en ese momento actúa en el sistema político, y depende de la voluntad de los hombres
> 
> ...



Allá tú y tus creencias mientras te sirvan a ti y no las impongas a los demás.
E hijodeputa, tú.


----------



## SrPurpuron (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> A los embarazos se los trata como enfermedad y sí, pueden ser muy jodidos.
> Pruebas, análisis, tensión, diabetes, infecciones urinarias, preeclampsia, hemorragias, etc.... si le parece a usted poco....se nota que no lo ha sufrido.



Su problema no tiene que ver con que la mujer decida o no, su problema es que es usted antimaternalista, odia la maternidad fecunda y todo lo que la rodea porque piensa en su total temor que es algo que le pueda tocar, pierda cuidado señora que la naturaleza es sabia y la selección natural elige siempre los mejores genes y los seres más aptos para la supervivencia de las especies.


----------



## SrPurpuron (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Da igual.
> Pueden y lo hacen, llámelo como le guste.



Y tanto que da igual, para una persona que odia el concepto de maternidad, que los niños le parecen tumores o deshechos orgánicos y que el embarazo es una enfermedad no debería preocuparle si es un derecho o no lo es, solo está para importunar a quien defiende de manera honorable todo lo contrario, por eso no soy antiaborto, soy antiabortistas y para eso estamos, para mantener la confrontación y la refutación de todos sus disparatados argumentos. A mandar, señora


----------



## Wattman (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Los genes heredados no siempre son los mejores....



Los genes heredados son los que te definen y distinguen de las demas personas .


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Su problema no tiene que ver con que la mujer decida o no, su problema es que es usted antimaternalista, odia la maternidad fecunda y todo lo que la rodea porque piensa en su total temor que es algo que le pueda tocar, pierda cuidado señora que la naturaleza es sabia y la selección natural elige siempre los mejores genes y los seres más aptos para la supervivencia de las especies.



A ver mastuerzo, tengo un hijo porque yo así lo quise y se de qué hablo, cosa que usted no puede porque no lo ha vivido ni sufrido
Un embarazo y un parto es una situación natural pero de riesgo que hay que asumir o NO


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

Wattman dijo:


> Los genes heredados son los que te definen y distinguen de las demas personas .



Todos tenemos herencias buenas y/o malas, por lo que traer un hijo al mundo con tus genes no es sinónimo de traer al mundo una buena persona o un genio.
Conozco parejas que viendo a sus parientes más cercanos (enfermedades congénitas o caracteres repetidos) que han optado por no reproducirse.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Y tanto que da igual, para una persona que odia el concepto de maternidad, que los niños le parecen tumores o deshechos orgánicos y que el embarazo es una enfermedad no debería preocuparle si es un derecho o no lo es, solo está para importunar a quien defiende de manera honorable todo lo contrario, por eso no soy antiaborto, soy antiabortistas y para eso estamos, para mantener la confrontación y la refutación de todos sus disparatados argumentos. A mandar, señora



Pues muy bien majete: se aborta porque se puede.


----------



## SrPurpuron (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> A ver mastuerzo, tengo un hijo porque yo así lo quise y se de qué hablo, cosa que usted no puede porque no lo ha vivido ni sufrido
> Un embarazo y un parto es una situación natural pero de riesgo que hay que asumir o NO



Pues usted se ha referido a su hijo como un trozo de mierda, tal cual. Tómese la medicación.


----------



## BGA (3 Ene 2023)

El parto es un saludo a la vida pero el aborto es un guiño a la muerte. Parir se dice también "dar a luz". Abortar es esconderse en la oscuridad del que no va a nacer y de la conciencia. Ningún derecho personal puede desbordar el hecho de la vida o la muerte del inocente.


----------



## SrPurpuron (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pues muy bien majete: se aborta porque se puede.



En esos casos si veo bien que algunas mujeres aborten porque da escalofríos pensar que clase de engendro diabólico puede salir de esas entrañas


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Pues usted se ha referido a su hijo como un trozo de mierda, tal cual. Tómese la medicación.



Salió de dentro como sale la mierda: expulsado con esfuerzo y ahínco.
Su señora paridora lo hizo igual.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> En esos casos si veo bien que algunas mujeres aborten porque da escalofríos pensar que clase de engendro diabólico puede salir de esas entrañas



Fíjese su madre qué arrepentimiento puede tener...


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

BGA dijo:


> El parto es un saludo a la vida pero el aborto es un guiño a la muerte. Parir se dice también "dar a luz". Abortar es esconderse en la oscuridad del que no va a nacer y de la conciencia. Ningún derecho personal puede desbordar el hecho de la vida o la muerte del inocente.



Dar a luz al sufrimiento, por eso lloramos según llegamos o terminar con la inexistencia antes de que exista....


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ene 2023)

aldebariano dijo:


> Y @chusto responde con una gilipollez:



Sacarte dos muelas sin tu permiso será agresión, pero no asesinato. Si el aborto no es asesinato porque es solo “el cuerpo de la mujer” entonces interrumpir el embarazo sin el consentimiento de la madre será solo agresion, pero no asesinato. Si fuese asesinato sería reconocer que el feto es una vida humana independiente de la madre, y por tanto, el valor de su vida depende e si misma, no de la voluntad de la madre.


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Dar a luz al sufrimiento, por eso lloramos según llegamos o terminar con la inexistencia antes de que exista....



Y los que pensáis que la vida es dolor y sufrimiento porque no os suicidais y nos dejáis vivir en paz al resto?


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (3 Ene 2023)

Hablar del aborto en 2023 es como discutir sobre cómo cambiar la decoración de la casa, mientras está ardiendo hasta los cimientos. La casa ya está perdida. Yo ya no creo que haya esperanza para Europa. Dentro de 20 años será un continente tercermundizado y ocupado por moronegros. Y viendo con que facilidad, en apenas un par de generaciones, han conseguido dejar el país que ni lo reconozco, y convencer a la gente de que matar hijos es un derecho, o de que los niños pueden tener relaciones sexuales con quien quieran, por poner dos ejemplos, pienso que nos lo merecemos. Una raza y una cultura que se acuchilla a sí misma, un pueblo lleno de endófobos enemigos, cuanto antes sea exterminado, mejor.


----------



## Wattman (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Todos tenemos herencias buenas y/o malas, por lo que traer un hijo al mundo con tus genes no es sinónimo de traer al mundo una buena persona o un genio.
> Conozco parejas que viendo a sus parientes más cercanos (enfermedades congénitas o caracteres repetidos) que han optado por no reproducirse.



Pero eso es atroz , para eso existen las tecnicas de reproduccion asistida , para seleccionar embriones sin taras geneticas , esa mentalidad que describes es arcaica .


----------



## SrPurpuron (3 Ene 2023)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> Hablar del aborto en 2023 es como discutir sobre cómo cambiar la decoración de la casa, mientras está ardiendo hasta los cimientos. La casa ya está perdida. Yo ya no creo que haya esperanza para Europa. Dentro de 20 años será un continente tercermundizado y ocupado por moronegros. Y viendo con que facilidad, en apenas un par de generaciones, han conseguido dejar el país que ni lo reconozco, y convencer a la gente de que matar hijos es un derecho, o de que los niños pueden tener relaciones sexuales con quien quieran, por poner dos ejemplos, pienso que nos lo merecemos. Una raza y una cultura que se acuchilla a sí misma, un pueblo lleno de endófobos enemigos, cuanto antes sea exterminado, mejor.



Yo no discuto sobre el aborto, mucho menos con brujas.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (3 Ene 2023)

BGA dijo:


> El parto es un saludo a la vida pero el aborto es un guiño a la muerte. Parir se dice también "dar a luz". Abortar es esconderse en la oscuridad del que no va a nacer y de la conciencia. Ningún derecho personal puede desbordar el hecho de la vida o la muerte del inocente.



vas a meter en tu casa a todos los fetos no deseados y costear con tu dinero los partos no deseados en clinicas privadas de calidad suprema? si la respuesta es NO, a callar


----------



## Wattman (3 Ene 2023)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> vas a meter en tu casa a todos los fetos no deseados y costear con tu dinero los partos no deseados en clinicas privadas de calidad suprema? si la respuesta es NO, a callar



Tarde o temprano saldra un Cheauchescu y veremos si no nos vamos a arrepentir de no haber encontrado una salida consensuada al problema bicefalo aborto-falta_de_natalidad


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

Wattman dijo:


> Pero eso es atroz , para eso existen las tecnicas de reproduccion asistida , para seleccionar embriones sin taras geneticas , esa mentalidad que describes es arcaica .



Sabías que esos métodos tampoco son placenteros?, pues hay gente que prefiere no procrear y listo.
Como las que se hormonan para tener hijos....terminan con cánceres de pecho o útero muchas de ellas.....


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

Manoliko dijo:


> Y los que pensáis que la vida es dolor y sufrimiento porque no os suicidais y nos dejáis vivir en paz al resto?



A nadie nos hubiera importado no nacer: no existiríamos y no nos enteraríamos del valle de lágrimas este en el que nos han metido.
Suicidarse de momento no apetece


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

Manoliko dijo:


> Sacarte dos muelas sin tu permiso será agresión, pero no asesinato. Si el aborto no es asesinato porque es solo “el cuerpo de la mujer” entonces interrumpir el embarazo sin el consentimiento de la madre será solo agresion, pero no asesinato. Si fuese asesinato sería reconocer que el feto es una vida humana independiente de la madre, y por tanto, el valor de su vida depende e si misma, no de la voluntad de la madre.



FEto no vive fuera, feto no es persona.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

Wattman dijo:


> Tarde o temprano saldra un Cheauchescu y veremos si no nos vamos a arrepentir de no haber encontrado una salida consensuada al problema bicefalo aborto-falta_de_natalidad



No falta natalidad, sobramos gente.
Si no hay trabajo para qué traer más gente aún al mundo
Si nos cargamos el planeta por qué traer más gente al mundo
Es todo una gran contradicción....


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> A nadie nos hubiera importado no nacer: no existiríamos y no nos enteraríamos del valle de lágrimas este en el que nos han metido.
> Suicidarse de momento no apetece



Eres una hipócrita. 

Cuando dejes de existir tampoco sufrirás. Si la vida es tan horrible… Por qué no te apetece suicidarte?


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

Manoliko dijo:


> Eres una hipócrita.
> 
> Cuando dejes de existir tampoco sufrirás. Si la vida es tan horrible… Por qué no te apetece suicidarte?



Porque tu me lo ordenas?, ja, ja, ja....
Hoy por hoy traer niños al mundo es un grave error.
Pero lo cierto es que traer niños al mundo no es un acto de amor, es un acto egoísta de querer un hijo, no querer dar vida, es distinto.


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> FEto no vive fuera, feto no es persona.



Ok, entonces le das la razón al que hace la pregunta en twitter. Si te apuñalan el vientre y “abortan” un feto de 8 meses no es asesinato. No puedes asesinar algo que no es persona.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

Manoliko dijo:


> Ok, entonces le das la razón al que hace la pregunta en twitter. Si te apuñalan el vientre y “abortan” un feto de 8 meses no es asesinato. No puedes asesinar algo que no es persona.



Si estiman que puede VIVIR fuera con ocho meses sí sería persona querido, si no puede vivir fuera no lo es.


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Porque tu me lo ordenas?, ja, ja, ja....
> Hoy por hoy traer niños al mundo es un grave error.
> Pero lo cierto es que traer niños al mundo no es un acto de amor, es un acto egoísta de querer un hijo, no querer dar vida, es distinto.



Yo no te ordeno nada. Solo te pregunto, si matar fetos es por su bien, para que no sufran, por qué no te abortas tu? Pero está claro que o no sabes o no quieres responder.


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Si estiman que puede VIVIR fuera con ocho meses sí sería persona querido, si no puede vivir fuera no lo es.



Entonces, si estás embarazada de dos meses y medio y te apuñalan el vientre no es asesinato verdad?


----------



## magufone (3 Ene 2023)

Emtregandose al de los cuernos sin saberlo.
Y son los _listos._..


----------



## magufone (3 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> _Nosotros_ somos "el de los cuernos".
> 
> Contésteme:
> 
> ...



Que si, que esta muy bien...
Cargarse un cigoto... Cargarse unos gametos...
Llevar el debate del aborto al absurdo...
Por que no?
Por cierto, date prisa que tienes 12 horas hasta que se empiece a dividir


----------



## magufone (3 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> Recuerde usted que última instancia su culo será mío por toda la Eternidad.
> 
> No sueñe con evadir la pregunta, que ha sido concisa y clara.



Pues mira, ya que quieres debatir, yo, en mi modesta opinion, hablaria del aborto cuando es feto.
Por que? Porque no se crean ya organos nuevos sino que se desarrollan los ya creados.
Hablar del aborto y discutir acerca de si es aborto o no liquidar unos miles de gametos contra una pared de latex me parece ridiculo la verdad.
Y en mi opinion, lo malvado del aborto no es la accion, sino el motivo. Algunos son por desgracia necesarios, otros pues ya sabes.
Y por supuesto, alla cada uno con sus actos.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

Manoliko dijo:


> Yo no te ordeno nada. Solo te pregunto, si matar fetos es por su bien, para que no sufran, por qué no te abortas tu? Pero está claro que o no sabes o no quieres responder.



Eres más tonto y te abortan.
La vida es lo que es y yo no la he inventado ya sabes.
No me puedo abortar y nadie nos ha preguntado si queríamos nacer simplemente porque antes de nacer no existimos.
Aborta la mujer que quiere y a ti te jode, pues se siente.Besitos.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Ene 2023)

Manoliko dijo:


> Entonces, si estás embarazada de dos meses y medio y te apuñalan el vientre no es asesinato verdad?



Lo que diga la justicia corazón.
Yo no lo contemplaría más que como daño grave al cuerpo de una mujer y su producto


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Ene 2023)

Paobas dijo:


> El problema es que tu argumento ya está errado de base: No es su cuerpo, es otra persona que crece en él.



Entonces digame usted a quien pertenece el cordon umbilical, al feto o a la madre, o tal vez segun usted tengan la custodia compartida.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Empiezo por el final: la condición de inocente es un hecho coyuntural, pero la condición sustantiva es CUANDO podemos decir que hay un ser humano.
> 
> Tomando su definición, genéticamente un zigoto humano con solo horas de vida es distinguible de cualquier otra especie o ser. Por lo que se le puede considerar un ser humano a todos los efectos, y como usted bien dice,
> 
> ...



Si para usted un embrion humano es un ser humano a pesar de que todavia carezca de conciencia, pensamiento y racionalidad, entonces me pregunto quien de los dos esta menospreciando o minusvalorando lo que supone o conlleva el ser humano como concepto.


----------



## Gotthard (3 Ene 2023)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Entonces digame usted a quien pertenece el cordon umbilical, al feto o a la madre, o tal vez segun usted tengan la custodia compartida.



Tanto la placenta como el cordón umbilical se forma con celulas del embrión y se une al sistema circulatorio de la madre para extraer alimentos y evacuar deshechos. Para una mujer feminista y empoderada de hoy en día, lo que se dice un alien que la drena por dentro.


----------



## Gurney (3 Ene 2023)

Viendo lo que contestan los aborteros, abortistas y sus mamporreros, lo que queda clara es su TOTAL INCONSCIENCIA de lo que es el aborto: "Es un derecho", "Jijijaja, si te jode, se siente", "Son células", "Mi cuerpo, mi decisión"

Es decir, una mezcla de falsedades jurídicas y científicas
Y que, por supuesto, no han diseñado ellos: todas esas ideítas propias de un retrasado mental han sido implantadas desde la cuna, el colegio, la propaganda mediática ubicua, etc. Envueltas en un manto de modernidad, muy estilo PSOE. Porque en su mentalidad inferior, si no estás a favor del aborto, eres facha

Jajaja, ojalá fuera sólo una cuestión de fachas y rojos. Sería algo bastante menor, como elegir el color de las cortinas

Y si supieran y entendieran lo que en realidad es el aborto, al menos merecerían respeto por su inteligencia y maldad

Pero sólo son masa, basura, que participa en un ritual de magia negra como el subnormal al que llevan a misa a que comulgue


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Tanto la placenta como el cordón umbilical se forma con celulas del embrión y se une al sistema circulatorio de la madre para extraer alimentos y evacuar deshechos. Para una mujer feminista y empoderada de hoy en día, lo que se dice un alien que la drena por dentro.



Por cierto, supongo que estara usted radicalmente en contra del uso de embriones humanos o celulas madre para investigaciones cientificas.


----------



## magufone (3 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría de óvulos fecundados no llega a ninguna parte, independientemente del estado.
> 
> "Aborto" es un criterio moral, según entendemos en qué momento y quién ejecuta tal interrupción.
> 
> ...





pgriyo dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría de óvulos fecundados no llega a ninguna parte, independientemente del estado.
> 
> "Aborto" es un criterio moral, según entendemos en qué momento y quién ejecuta tal interrupción.
> 
> ...



Es un punto de vista interesante. Le expongo el mio sin animo de persuasion, ya que cada uno toma sus propias decisiones y asume las consecuencias presentes y futuras de sus actos, entendiendose esto no como una amenaza o coaccion en absoluto, sino simplemente hechos.
Y lo hare desde un punto de vista biologico, que no en vano es mi campo de formacion y trabajo.
Por un lado, lo interesante del asunto es ver si estamos hablando de un ser vivo o no. Incluso, como imagino que sabes, hay hasta un estatuto biologico del embrion humano; dejo enlace por si pudiese ser interesante:
Estatuto Biológico del embrión humano

Pues bien, incluso una vez despues de la fecundacion del ovulo, y despues de formacion del cigoto, unicelular, se divide en dos blastomeros, asimetricos y con funcion y desarrollo diferenciado. A diferencia de un pensamiento muy difundido en medios, esta division no es mecanica: una de las dos partes dará lugar a la masa granular interna de la que se generará el cuerpo del embrión y el otro a la placenta. Y esta división está regida por finos mecanismos biológicos ajenos a una estructura celular sin organizar. Por que cuento esto? Porque incluso en biologia a la hora de trabajar con los mismos embriones (celulas madre por ejemplo) hay un debate tremendo sobre los derechos del embrion como ser vivo.
Yo anteriormente expuse que en mi modesta opinion, prefiero ya hablar de feto (aunque la idea de un ovulo fecundado y las posteriores divisiones del mismo como un conglpmerado pluricelular sin mas son simplemente falsas (tiene ya ADN completamente humano, sigue unas directrices especificas...); pero si, podemos debatirlo. Como puedes ver, tu pregunta sobre un ovulo fecundado o cigoto no solo no es sencilla sino que ha tenido a la comunidad cientifica sumida en debates acerca de esta cuestion.
Pero siendo fiel a mi opinion, vamos con el feto.
En cuanto tenemos un feto, 8 semanas mas o menos, tenemos ya un ser vivo diferenciado al cual le falta algun tiempo para procesar la informacion que recibe pero que desde luego la esta recibiendo y recepcionando. Habria que eaperar unas semanas mas para encontrar unos registros en encefalograma similares a los de un bebe, los cuales aparecen como digo mas tarde. Pero estamos hablando de un organismo vivo totalmente diferenciado, si bien dependiente de la madre, vivo yapor su propio impulso, y que no comparte a nivel fisiologico ningun proceso con su madre. Ergo, se trata de un ser vivo y ademas humano y por ende la interrupcion voluntaria del embarazo supone la interrupcion de la vida de un ser vivo y humano que aunque dependiente de la madre es ya un ser completamente diferenciado, como he dicho y reitero.
Por lo tanto, lo que queda en cada uno es valorar si es etico o no acabar con una vida humana, porque basicamente, eso es lo que es. Sin medias tintas.
La gente que esta a favor del aborto no deberia eludir este hecho, porque, entre otras cosas, es lo que hay.
Frecuentemente se juega a sofista intentando crear ciertos discursos que desde el punto de vista biologico no tienen recorrido.
Esta bien acabar con una vida humana? Si? No? Tambien se puede debatir esto. Pero que es una vida humana desde el punto de vista biologico no es debatible. Y repito, incluso tenemos unos follones tremendos a la hora de ver si es etico o no trabajar con celulas madre... Y en cierto modo es una contradiccion estar tan ultravigilados con cierta metodologia pero a su vez ver como eso se diluye en cierto modo al hablar del aborto.
Si es legitimo acabar con una vida humana, lo es siempre, a cualquier edad? En base a que?
Tu punto de vista es interesante, repito.


----------



## Gotthard (3 Ene 2023)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si para usted un embrion humano es un ser humano a pesar de que todavia carezca de conciencia, pensamiento y racionalidad, entonces me pregunto quien de los dos esta menospreciando o minusvalorando lo que supone o conlleva el ser humano como concepto.



Si fuera usted consciente del milagro de la naturaleza que es la formación de una cadena de ADN a partir de dos cadenas simples y como eso determina todo, no se me andaría con esos sofismos. No solo no minusvaloro al ser humano, sino que le doy todo el valor desde el momento que es un simple cigoto.


----------



## magufone (3 Ene 2023)

Es un debate tremendo este,ojo


Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Por cierto, supongo que estara usted radicalmente en contra del uso de embriones humanos o celulas madre para investigaciones cientificas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si fuera usted consciente del milagro de la naturaleza que es la formación de una cadena de ADN a partir de dos cadenas simples y como eso determina todo, no se me andaría con esos sofismos. No solo no minusvaloro al ser humano, sino que le doy todo el valor desde el momento que es un simple cigoto.



Ya, pero es que estar dotado de ADN no es algo exclusivo de la especie humana, asi que si obviamos la conciencia, el pensamiento y la racionalidad, ese milagro ya no seria para tanto, oiga.


----------



## magufone (3 Ene 2023)

Gurney dijo:


> Viendo lo que contestan los aborteros, abortistas y sus mamporreros, lo que queda clara es su TOTAL INCONSCIENCIA de lo que es el aborto: "Es un derecho", "Jijijaja, si te jode, se siente", "Son células", "Mi cuerpo, mi decisión"
> 
> Es decir, una mezcla de falsedades jurídicas y científicas
> Y que, por supuesto, no han diseñado ellos: todas esas ideítas propias de un retrasado mental han sido implantadas desde la cuna, el colegio, la propaganda mediática ubicua, etc. Envueltas en un manto de modernidad, muy estilo PSOE. Porque en su mentalidad inferior, si no estás a favor del aborto, eres facha
> ...



Desde el punto de vista de la biologia, hay hechos que no admiten discusion.
Pero eluden estos hechos en su debate.


----------



## Persea (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Ginko (3 Ene 2023)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si para usted un embrion humano es un ser humano a pesar de que todavia carezca de conciencia, pensamiento y racionalidad, entonces me pregunto quien de los dos esta menospreciando o minusvalorando lo que supone o conlleva el ser humano como concepto.



Por ese camino se justifica el infanticidio y hasta el genocidio, ya que los niños no son racionales en acto y, cómo se ha visto con la plandia, la mayoría de los seres humanos adultos, tampoco.


----------



## magufone (3 Ene 2023)

Ginko dijo:


> Por ese camino se justifica el infanticidio y hasta el genocidio, ya que los niños no son racionales en acto y, cómo se ha visto con la plandia, la mayoría de los seres humanos adultos, tampoco.



Un bebe no tiene racionalidad, incluso no distingue el entorno de si mismo...
No es humano? Creo que debatir esto no tiene sentido mas que en la mente de algunos


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Ene 2023)

Ginko dijo:


> Por ese camino se justifica el infanticidio y hasta el genocidio, ya que los niños no son racionales en acto y, cómo se ha visto con la plandia, la mayoría de los seres humanos adultos, tampoco.



Coño, al menos lo son bastante mas que cualquier embrion.


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Eres más tonto y te abortan.
> La vida es lo que es y yo no la he inventado ya sabes.
> No me puedo abortar y nadie nos ha preguntado si queríamos nacer simplemente porque antes de nacer no existimos.
> Aborta la mujer que quiere y a ti te jode, pues se siente.Besitos.



Pero vamos a ver, mamarracha. ¿Entiendes a lo que me refería con abortar verdad? Pues si, puedes hacerlo si quisieras, pero no quieres. Luego si, te gusta vivir. Lo que te jode a ti es que se ponga en duda el derecho de las mujeres a asesinar bebés.


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo que diga la justicia corazón.
> Yo no lo contemplaría más que como daño grave al cuerpo de una mujer y su producto



¿Lo que diga la justicia? ¿Y si la justicia dice que las abortistas son brujas y que ahorcar brujas no debe estar penado también te parece bien?


----------



## magufone (3 Ene 2023)

Que hecho biologico exactamente estoy eludiendo?


pgriyo dijo:


> Eso es EXACTAMENTE lo que lleva usted haciendo toda la tarde...


----------



## Wattman (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sabías que esos métodos tampoco son placenteros?, pues hay gente que prefiere no procrear y listo.
> Como las que se hormonan para tener hijos....terminan con cánceres de pecho o útero muchas de ellas.....



Quien algo quiere algo le cuesta , y la escusa de la mala genetica familiar viene muy bien para escurrir el bulto y echar la culpa a otros .


----------



## Wattman (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> No falta natalidad, sobramos gente.
> Si no hay trabajo para qué traer más gente aún al mundo
> Si nos cargamos el planeta por qué traer más gente al mundo
> Es todo una gran contradicción....



Tres mantras globalistas , y despues dices tu que eres libre para decidir pero no reconoces cuando otros insertan sus ideas en tu cabeza .


----------



## magufone (3 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> Ese efímero instante que el mentecato fallecido el sábado, al cual tenemos en custodia pendiente de ejecutar un extenso repertorio de torturas, osó establecer como delimitante de lo que deberíamos considerar como "ser humano" en su panfleto _Donum vitae_, el cual redactó mientras ejercia la dirección del dicasterio para la Doctrina de la Fe.



Yo antes hablaba desde el punto de vista de la biologia, no de la iglesia catolica.
Tu que opinas? Matar a un ser humano indefenso es una eleccion moralmente valida?
Por cierto, cuando dije lo de rabo y los cuernos no hablaba de la doctrina de la iglesia. 
Aunque esta pregunta que te acabo de formular si tiene una cierta relacion con el tema...


----------



## magufone (3 Ene 2023)

pgriyo dijo:


> No entiendo qué clase de rabo es el que está usted buscando.
> 
> Sepa usted que el de arriba aborrece de los de su condición.



Creo que te estas liando un poquito. Y estas recurriendo a los mismos argumentos de los que soleis gustar.
Repito, para ti es moralmente valido acabar con la vida de un ser humano indefenso?
Pregunta sencilla, sin mas


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tu hermana?



Miserable hija de la gran puta.


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 Ene 2023)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Abortar es matar a bebés que serán mujeres ¿Por qué Irene Montero quiere que las mujeres maten a otras mujeres?



Don't ask an elm for pears.


----------



## Paobas (3 Ene 2023)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Entonces digame usted a quien pertenece el cordon umbilical, al feto o a la madre, o tal vez segun usted tengan la custodia compartida.



A ambos. Es el conducto a través del cual se alimenta el bebé.


----------



## 917 (3 Ene 2023)

Wattman dijo:


> Claro , en el presente.
> Pero estamos en una sociedad envejecida , mas tarde o mas temprano saldra un gobierno que prohiba el aborto , o lo restrinja aun mas.
> Si el estado asume el control de la mujer , al final solo podra darle apariencia de libertad , y esta libertad aparente solo se lograra mantener escondiendo aquello que la sociedad no esta dispuesta a asumir , que vivimos en una tirania y realmente no somos libres.
> 
> ...



Los derechos que no se defienden, se pierden.
Pero sucede que las mujeres de este País no están dispuestas en modo alguno a que se les restrinja o se prohíba el derecho al aborto que han ganado.
Y que no será la izquierda, sino, en todo caso, la derecha, quien intente esa prohibición.


----------



## 917 (3 Ene 2023)

magufone dijo:


> Es un debate tremendo este,ojo



Será debate para los teólogos del Vaticano, en todo caso...pero que no creo rechazen los avances científicos que se puedan lograr para curar las enfermedades de sus envejecidos cuerpos...


----------



## 917 (3 Ene 2023)

Wattman dijo:


> Tarde o temprano saldra un Cheauchescu y veremos si no nos vamos a arrepentir de no haber encontrado una salida consensuada al problema bicefalo aborto-falta_de_natalidad



Ese problema sólo existe para quien considere que el español, o el europeo, haya de ser blanquito como la leche.


----------



## 917 (3 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pues muy bien majete: se aborta porque se puede.



Y porque se tiene un derecho que la extrema derecha te quiere quitar.


----------



## 917 (3 Ene 2023)

zirick dijo:


> Nosotras parimos, nosotras... el estado socialista decide



El estado socialista ha creado el derecho y la mujer decide.
Debería no olvidarse eso.


----------



## magufone (3 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Será debate para los teólogos del Vaticano, en todo caso...pero que no creo rechazen los avances científicos que se puedan lograr para curar las enfermedades de sus envejecidos cuerpos...



Ellos son los peores.


----------



## Catalinius (4 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Y porque se tiene un derecho que la extrema derecha te quiere quitar.



No se si lo quitará o no, pero yo voto a Vox y lo hago por la economía, el capital y la unidad de España, esto es, no estoy de acuerdo en todo con ellos, pero ahora mismo lo que tenemos es una dictadura de izdas y eso sí que no.


----------



## Catalinius (4 Ene 2023)

Wattman dijo:


> Tres mantras globalistas , y despues dices tu que eres libre para decidir pero no reconoces cuando otros insertan sus ideas en tu cabeza .



Perdona, es un hecho, demuéstrame lo contrario.
Es demencial que para que tu hijo tenga un futuro digno se tenga que ir a tomar viento al quinto pino, eso es así, porque en España y en la mayoría del mundo NO HAY TRABAJO y sin trabajo no hay futuro.


----------



## friki (4 Ene 2023)

Segismunda dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que el forero @chusto, que es un hombre de la raza superior negra, tiene un buen argumento. Lo que pasa es que ese no es el punto del asunto.



Es negro??


----------



## 917 (4 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> No se si lo quitará o no, pero yo voto a Vox y lo hago por la economía, el capital y la unidad de España, esto es, no estoy de acuerdo en todo con ellos, pero ahora mismo lo que tenemos es una dictadura de izdas y eso sí que no.



La Dictadura de izquierdas que dices que tienes, no te va a quitar el derecho al aborto; es mas, la ideología que sostiene esa Dictadura que dices, es la que ha dado el derecho al aborto a las mujeres de España.
En cuanto a Vox, no creo que en el caso de que gobierne, prohíba el aborto, porque en Vox hay gente que conoce la realidad española, pero bien que le gustaría a sus amiguitos del Yunque, los kikos, HazteOir, etc...


----------



## Catalinius (4 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> La Dictadura de izquierdas que dices que tienes, no te va a quitar el derecho al aborto; es mas, la ideología que sostiene esa Dictadura que dices, es la que ha dado el derecho al aborto a las mujeres de España.
> En cuanto a Vox, no creo que en el caso de que gobierne, prohíba el aborto, porque en Vox hay gente que conoce la realidad española, pero bien que le gustaría a sus amiguitos del Yunque, los kikos, HazteOir, etc...



Solo quiero que Sánchez se largue con su séquito de asesinos y golpistas y Vox es la única opción.
Mis ideas no son afines en totalidad con partido alguno.
Si ilegalizan el aborto pero sacan adelante España en condiciones, bravo.
Abortos va a seguir habiendo.


----------



## 917 (4 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Solo quiero que Sánchez se largue con su séquito de asesinos y golpistas y Vox es la única opción.
> Mis ideas no son afines en totalidad con partido alguno.
> Si ilegalizan el aborto pero sacan adelante España en condiciones, bravo.
> Abortos va a seguir habiendo.



Bueno, chica, pues que haya suerte.
Lo bueno de la Democracia es que puedes cambiar el Gobierno sin derramamiento de sangre.


----------



## Catalinius (4 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Bueno, chica, pues que haya suerte.
> Lo bueno de la Democracia es que puedes cambiar el Gobierno sin derramamiento de sangre.



Ahora mismo los que bobiernan lo buscan...


----------



## 917 (4 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Ahora mismo los que bobiernan lo buscan...



Eso no es cierto, pero no tengo ganas de discutir contigo.


----------



## Catalinius (4 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Eso no es cierto, pero no tengo ganas de discutir contigo.



No estamos en sintonía en esto...
Quien desentierra la mierda es el responsable de que chorree.
Quienes están sacando a pasear a Paco todo el día no son las derechas....quienes bobiernan con anticonstitucionalistas que han cometido asesinatos no son las derechas....ahí lo dejo


----------



## Wattman (4 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Perdona, es un hecho, demuéstrame lo contrario.
> Es demencial que para que tu hijo tenga un futuro digno se tenga que ir a tomar viento al quinto pino, eso es así, porque en España y en la mayoría del mundo NO HAY TRABAJO y sin trabajo no hay futuro.



La dignidad esta en la persona no en el trabajo , las mujeres lo quereis todo salud , dinero y amor , pero primero el dinero , y no se puede tener todo .
Creeras que tu hijo se merece ser presidente del gobierno o un sueldo de seis cifras , pero si lo logra no estara junto a su mamita para hacerle carantoñas.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (4 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> ahora mismo lo que tenemos es una dictadura de izdas



Ojalá tuvieras razón


----------



## ciudadlibre (4 Ene 2023)

las cremas de colageno de las chonis no se hacen solas, de ahi que el aborto en clinica no tenga pecado


----------



## Catalinius (4 Ene 2023)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Ojalá tuvieras razón



Los hechos lo afirman


----------



## Catalinius (4 Ene 2023)

Wattman dijo:


> La dignidad esta en la persona no en el trabajo , las mujeres lo quereis todo salud , dinero y amor , pero primero el dinero , y no se puede tener todo .
> Creeras que tu hijo se merece ser presidente del gobierno o un sueldo de seis cifras , pero si lo logra no estara junto a su mamita para hacerle carantoñas.



Si uno no puede subsistir dignamente en este mundo: sobra la vida.
Y por lo que parece así es.
Sobramos porque la tecnología y el progreso hace que vivamos más tiempo que no mejor y se precise menos mano de obra...así que a día de hoy traer hijos al mundo, a la par de egoísta es temerario.


----------



## Wattman (4 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Si uno no puede subsistir dignamente en este mundo: sobra la vida.
> Y por lo que parece así es.
> Sobramos porque la tecnología y el progreso hace que vivamos más tiempo que no mejor y se precise menos mano de obra...así que a día de hoy traer hijos al mundo, a la par de egoísta es temerario.



Crees que es temerario tener un hijo por que te alimentan con informacion manipulada .
Y el egoismo va por pueblos , "ego" quiere decir "yo" en latin , es la antitesis de nosotros.
¿ por que la mujer no asume que siempre hay un nosotros que la engloba a ella y alguien mas ?...
Por que trata de emular al varon , para lo que le conviene .
Para muestra un boton , en el futbol femenino han optado por ponerse los nombres de pila en las camisetas en vez del apellido , otro acto egoico , ellas son especiales .
Campo y porterias de dimensiones masculinas , pero ponerse el apellido en la camiseta como acto de profesionalidad ... no.


----------



## Catalinius (5 Ene 2023)

Wattman dijo:


> Crees que es temerario tener un hijo por que te alimentan con informacion manipulada .
> Y el egoismo va por pueblos , "ego" quiere decir "yo" en latin , es la antitesis de nosotros.
> ¿ por que la mujer no asume que siempre hay un nosotros que la engloba a ella y alguien mas ?...
> Por que trata de emular al varon , para lo que le conviene .
> ...



No me alimentan con nada corazón, es OBVIO que no hay trabajo, que los jóvenes se tienen que largar al quinto pino para poder sobrevivir, no gracias, el mundo está superpoblado, de hecho eso es la causa de todos nuestros males y de los del planeta tierra, eso dicen, me da igual, SE VE que sobramos.
Que no soy feminista, soy Desigualista: hombres y mujeres no somos iguales ni lo seremos nunca. En derechos en España sí, el resto no.


----------



## Wattman (5 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> No me alimentan con nada corazón, es OBVIO que no hay trabajo, que los jóvenes se tienen que largar al quinto pino para poder sobrevivir, no gracias, el mundo está superpoblado, de hecho eso es la causa de todos nuestros males y de los del planeta tierra, eso dicen, me da igual, SE VE que sobramos.
> Que no soy feminista, soy Desigualista: hombres y mujeres no somos iguales ni lo seremos nunca. En derechos en España sí, el resto no.



El bebe nacido ahora trabajara dengro de 18 años o mas (mas bien mas ) ,ademas las predicciones de los alarmistas nunca se cumplen a rajatabla ... ¿ Y tu prefieres creer a los profetas del apocalipsis ?...
El futuro es de los optimistas , los pesimistas malviven mirando a las desgracias pasadas .


----------



## Wattman (5 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> No me alimentan con nada corazón, es OBVIO que no hay trabajo, que los jóvenes se tienen que largar al quinto pino para poder sobrevivir, no gracias, el mundo está superpoblado, de hecho eso es la causa de todos nuestros males y de los del planeta tierra, eso dicen, me da igual, SE VE que sobramos.
> Que no soy feminista, soy Desigualista: hombres y mujeres no somos iguales ni lo seremos nunca. En derechos en España sí, el resto no.



El bebe nacido ahora trabajara dengro de 18 años o mas (mas bien mas ) , ademas las predicciones de los alarmistas nunca se cumplen a rajatabla ... ¿ Y tu prefieres creer a los profetas del apocalipsis ?...

Pues el futuro es de los optimistas , los pesimistas malviven mirando a las desgracias pasadas .


----------



## Catalinius (5 Ene 2023)

Wattman dijo:


> El bebe nacido ahora trabajara dengro de 18 años o mas (mas bien mas ) ,ademas las predicciones de los alarmistas nunca se cumplen a rajatabla ... ¿ Y tu prefieres creer a los profetas del apocalipsis ?...
> El futuro es de los optimistas , los pesimistas malviven mirando a las desgracias pasadas .



Perdona cariño, se lo que hay ahora, se lo que cuesta criar y mantener un churumbel con futuro incierto y a peor, el que no lo ve es gilipollas. Hace muuuchos años que no hay trabajo, se llama progreso tecnológico.
Cuando mi hijo nació ya no había, ahora con 18 años menos.....el dinero invertido en su crianza no lo puede soportar cualquiera que no tenga curro asegurado y permanente (ambos progenitores).....tener hijos hoy es de irresponsables.


----------



## Alex Cosma (5 Ene 2023)

Tener un hijo no es para que tenga trabajo asegurado y no pase calamidades, sino para crear una vida, para que esa persona haga lo que quiera con ella... Quizá una persona a la que, casualmente, se le ocurra un sistema en el que todo el mundo tenga trabajo y no pase calamidades.

Si todos los que no tienen trabajo asegurado y pasan calamidades (clases bajas, pobres, oprimidas) decidieran no tener hijos, la clase baja desaparecería y sería sustituida por inmigración. Si los que deciden no tener hijos son la clase media, ésta es sustituida por la clase baja, y la clase baja es sustituida por inmigración. Y eso es precisamente lo que está pasando.

Por tanto, queda claro que el antinatalismo es PRO-SISTEMA (ese sistema del que se quejan los antinatalistas como Catalinius).

La única réplica a esto sería que eso sucede porque los inmigrantes también tienen hijos y también son irresponsables...

*Tiremos de ese hilo pues*, a ver hasta donde llegamos:

Supongamos que los inmigrantes y en general toda la población mundial pobre dejara de tener hijos, haciendo caso a Catalinius.

La clase baja pobre desaparecería y la clase media pasaría a ser la clase baja.

La clase antes media, que ahora es clase baja, haría lo mismo, dejaría de tener hijos porque "es de irresponsables traer hijos al mundo" si eres clase baja y no tienes el sustento garantizado.

Al desaparecer la clase baja que antes era clase media, el poder constituido de las clases altas se queda sin mano de obra.

La clase alta deja de ser clase alta para ser la única clase existente, la que ya no es clase alta y no puede explotar a nadie. En este punto no sabemos lo que sucedería, pero a buen seguro se iniciara un nuevo ciclo clasista.

Es decir, el antinatalismo CONCEDERÍA a la CLASE DOMINANTE ACTUAL el PRIVILEGIO de ser los últimos en morir o bien el privilegio de ser los que tuvieran la responsabilidad de crear la nueva sociedad del futuro.

Bravo, antinatalistas.


----------



## Alex Cosma (5 Ene 2023)

Obviamente *el hilo del que he tirado* es muy superficial, y le faltan muchos matices y factores. Por ejemplo, se podría aducir que al reducirse la población ya habría "trabajo garantizado" para todos.

¿Seguro? Bueno, tiremos de ese hilo de nuevo:

Después de que la clase baja se autoexterminara, y la clase media desapareciera para ser ella la que ocupaara el lugar de la clase baja, habría trabajo para todos.

¿Seguro?

Nunca ha habido trabajo para todos dentro del sistema ESTATO-CAPITALISTA porque el sistema necesita que siempre haya gente que lo pase mal, es decir, que siempre necesita que haya gente en el paro para mantener el miedo, es decir, para que la gente compita entre sí por no ser el último de la fila, es decir, para que el pueblo llano compita entre sí, es decir, para dividir y enfrentar al pueblo llano, es decir, para proteger a las minorías poderhabientes.

No, no habría trabajo ni sustento garantizado para todos aunque los pobres dejaran de tener hijos y la población se redujera.

La única solución a la mayor parte de los problemas de ÁMBITO Y ALCANCE MASIVOS es la eliminación del ESTADO, del CAPITALISMO, y del TRABAJO ASALARIADO, para construir ENTRE TODOS, una sociedad autogobernada en asambleas soberanas, con derecho consuetudinario, bienes comunales, propiedad privada conseguida sin trabajo asalariado (o el menor posible) y pueblo en armas.


----------



## todoayen (5 Ene 2023)

Tienes doce años o ke ase?


----------



## ShellShock (5 Ene 2023)

Cómo salen las putas mujeres occidentales a hacerse las escandalizadas con el "o sea, o sea, o sea, ¿pero lo estás diciendo en serio? o sea, yo flipo, o sea", y los manginas lametacones huelebragas a darles apoyo y babear detrás.

Sus cabezas están jodidas más allá de toda salvación. No pasa nada, a cortar bebés en trozos, total, son unos cachos de carne sin más porque lo dicen ellas. Y lo que dicen ellas es ley y punnnnnnnto. Y que lo pague el currante con sus impuestos, además.

Esta sociedad está profundamente jodida. Hace falta un baño de sangre.


----------

